# Game Sales Charts  (USA/JAPAN/EUROPE)  / Weekly Console Hardware Sales in Japan



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 14, 2006)

K going to create this thread for Japan Numbers and will update it every week. ( I can get numbers from way back when 360 launched but if no one wants them then i will just start off with the PS3/ Wii launch ones)

Media Create provides the data each week. So, each week I'll post the numbers.

Ranking (in Japanese)


Official  Financial Reports can be found from the respective companys website. aka  etc.

Official American Numbers are provided by the NDP.



> *November 20 - 26, 2006*
> 
> *Nintendo DS Lite* - 201,378
> *PS3* - 32,662
> ...





> *November 27 - December 3, 2006*
> 
> *Wii* - 350,358
> *Nintendo DS Lite* - 176,901
> ...






> *
> December 4 - 10, 2006*
> 
> *Nintendo DS Lite* - 309,630
> ...




I will update of course in other posts and continue of course i will do a Japan Calculation sometime from the latests numbers released to when each console launched. 

   Japans are the easiest numbers to get, for american numbers NDP does release them but they do not count for 60% of the market of stores in USA. I will try to re do something about those figures and Europe's etc in this thread i will just title each post a different country or something.




*

PLEASE NO DISCUSSIONS / CHATS IN THIS THREAD =/ I made a THREAD JUST FOR THIS! 


PLEASE DISCUSS THERE*

officially too good to be true


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah go xbox 360!!!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 14, 2006)

I might just leave this to hardware numbers and make a thread for software? or just combinde both? i guess i will keep software in here as well .  

*JAPAN SOFTWARE*



> *November 27 - December 3, 2006*
> 
> 1. 269,756 - Tales of Destiny (PS2)
> 2. 176,167 - Wii Sports (Wii)
> ...





*USA*



> *Top accessory sales:*
> 
> 1.) Wiimote 270k
> 2.) Xbox 360 wireless controller 251k
> ...



Alternate  


and for people who do not know Japan figures are tracked by Media Create.
*
OCTOBERS USA HARDWARE / SOFTWARE SALES*

*Spoiler*: __ 






> Top Software (by Revenue)
> 1. PS2 Scarface - 366,000
> 2. 360 Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Double Agent - 300,000
> 3. PS2 Madden NFL 07
> ...








> NPD measures 60% of retail stores. The remaining 40% is estimated. Wal-Mart and Sam's Club are not measured. I'm not sure about online stores. Units purchased by rental stores are not counted and might not even be included in the projected estimates.
> 
> So there will be some error in the numbers.



http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20061207/tc_nm/media_microsoft_xbox_dc


*NOVEMBER HARDWARE / SOFTWARE USA SALES!*


*Spoiler*: __ 






> Top Software (by Revenue)
> 1. 360 Gears of War - 1,000,000 / $61.5M
> 2. PS2 Final Fantasy XII - 896,000 / $49M
> 3. PS2 Guitar Hero II - 498,000
> ...


----------



## kanda (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow the wii is of course is doing really well But I never excpected the x-box 360's sales to be that high.


----------



## Hana (Dec 14, 2006)

wtf?!? Why isn't LoZ: Twilight Princess at the top of the game sales list?!? The DS must be really good, and I still need one to play FF: III. Darn Christmas!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 14, 2006)

Some corrected stats and new info:


*USA*


> We also have the corrected life-to-date install bases for the U.S. The PS2 through November was at 35.8 million users. Very close behind is the GBA with 34.3 million. In the more modern battle of the portables, the DS stands at 7.6 million versus the PSP's 5.7 million. The Xbox 360 has sold 3.4 million units in the U.S., and the newly launched Wii and PS3 come in at 476K and 197K, respectively. Along with the Wii console, 270K Wii remotes and 153K nunchuks were also sold.
> 
> Interestingly, from a next-gen DVD standpoint the Xbox 360 HD DVD peripheral sold 42K units. So technically, within the gaming universe the PS3/Blu-ray install base is nearly five times greater.


----------



## Wondermilk (Dec 14, 2006)

Ah the tales of destiny sales....soon I shalll buy my own copy ;_;

DS' sell like crazy over there o_o


----------



## slimscane (Dec 14, 2006)

That is quite a jump in 360 sales 

Also, everyone should take note at the rediculously bloated DS sales :amazed, no wonder DQIX is going to be on DS.


----------



## Nexas (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm going to assume that the recent jump in 360 sales is due the release of Blue Dragon.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 15, 2006)

Its taken people this long to realize that the DS owns all? lol


----------



## MS81 (Dec 15, 2006)

Nexas said:


> I'm going to assume that the recent jump in 360 sales is due the release of Blue Dragon.



it will do another jump once Lost planet & Odyssey drop.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 15, 2006)

*JAPAN SOFTWARE SALES *


> *December 4 - 10, 2006*
> 
> 1. 337,559 - Mobile Suit Gundam SEED Destiny Federation vs. ZAFT II Plus (PS2)
> 2. 274,822 - Yakuza 2 (PS2)
> ...



Blue Dragon had a first week comparable to DOA3 and DOAX on the original Xbox.


Also DS sold has just past over 13 million units sold in japan.


----------



## Tone (Dec 15, 2006)

DS remains selling incredibly high, months after its release.. great.

Xbox 360s selling in japan?! That's a shock.. Heres hoping that number rises over time.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 15, 2006)

Duo K said:


> DS remains selling incredibly high, months after its release.. great.
> 
> Xbox 360s selling in japan?! That's a shock.. Heres hoping that number rises over time.



with the DS not a lot of ppl I know here in the U.S. have DS systems.

but 360 in japan is a site to see now if ms of america could see that the same games the japanese have are the same games we want.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 16, 2006)

*UK TOP 20 GAMES*



> *Week Ending Dec 9*
> 
> 1 1 FIFA 07 EA CANADA EA SPORTS ELECTRONIC ARTS
> 2 2 NEED FOR SPEED: CARBON EA CANADA EA GAMES ELECTRONIC ARTS
> ...



Link removed

FIFA 07 and Need for Speed Carbon remain at #'s 1 and 2, and manage to limit Zelda to # 5 in it's opening week.
Meanwhile, Gears continues it's fall down the charts, going from # 6 to # 8.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 20, 2006)

Bump from Page 3 and Updates!


*UK Top 20 games!*



> *Week Ending Dec 16*
> 
> 1 1 FIFA 07 EA CANADA EA SPORTS ELECTRONIC ARTS
> 2 2 NEED FOR SPEED: CARBON EA CANADA EA GAMES ELECTRONIC ARTS
> ...



EA has claimed the Christmas number one spot for the fourth consecutive year, with FIFA 07 staying at the top of the All Formats charts.

Need for Speed Carbon also remains at number two in the charts, completing an EA dominance of the UK charts at the busiest time of the year for games sales.
Gears goes up a notch to # 7, from # 8 last week, while Zelda falls outside the top 10 to # 12, from it's debut at # 5 last week.
Meanwhile, the ancient PGR 3 puts in an appearance again at # 14, no doubt helped by all them grandmothers buying some 360 game for their grandkids.

*Selteco Bannershop GIF Animator 5.0.7*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 21, 2006)

*JAPAN WEEKLY SOFTWARE SALES UPDATE!*

(Hardware sales coming soon)



> *December 11 - 17, 2006*
> 
> 1. Pok?mon Diamond (DS) - 123,573 / 2,119,848
> 2. Pok?mon Pearl (DS) - 97,409 / 1,766,776
> ...




Blue Dragon didn't last long.

14 out of 20 on DS!
Separated at birth?


----------



## Aman (Dec 21, 2006)

Wow, because of christmas coming up the DS is selling like 1 million copies... A week.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 21, 2006)

*JAPAN HARDWARE SALES !*



> *December 11 - 17, 2006*
> 
> DSL 319,708
> Wii 108,237
> ...



Microsoft falls back into distant 6th this week. Nintendo Leads the pack with DS light still  selling extreamly well ( this is over 600 k consoles sold in 2 weeks btw) Wii is in second with a high amount followed by the PS3 and PSP.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 21, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *JAPAN WEEKLY SOFTWARE SALES UPDATE!*
> 
> (Hardware sales coming soon)
> 
> ...



Lol PS3?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Lol PS3?



Umm i don't get this post, what do you mean?

@Hardware sales, how the hell does 3 xbox still sell every week :amazed


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 21, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Umm i don't get this post, what do you mean?
> 
> @Hardware sales, how the hell does 3 xbox still sell every week :amazed



Just the thing that no PS3 game is anywhere in that list XD


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2006)

Are you kidding? It's like a whole list of DS, this is japan not America -_-


----------



## Aman (Dec 22, 2006)

Xbox... 3?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 22, 2006)

Aman said:


> Xbox... 3?



november 20th to the 26 it sold  0


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 22, 2006)

America is pretty much the same Crazy, expecialy w/ DS sales.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 25, 2006)

yeah I can't wait to see the sales on the 360 now that Lost planet is out in Japan.

I look at play-asia and most of bundles are sold out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 26, 2006)

Been a while since i updated europes figures. However total sales are not aviable yet for all systems. They should be sooner or later. ( european numbers for all consoles take longer than japan/usa)  Anyways here is some Wii figures and Nintendo DS figures.



> *European Wii sold out
> 
> 13 December 2006 8:46 by Siggy*
> 
> ...






8.5 million DS's in europe now thats pretty crazy.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 26, 2006)

stickying this in hope that this is updated enough so that people can use accurate sources for their debates rather than speculative nonsense.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 27, 2006)

Ah a sticky? nice nice, i will try ( and hopefully others) will update the thread as much as possible!

i thought this would be intresting. Game Comany Market Value. This is the latest  i got this from another forum and thought it deserved it here as well .




> Game Company Market Value




*2005*


> *Chairmansteve* -While looking at the market value for Eidos yesterday (Eidos dropped a lot), I thought it could be interesting to track market values for gaming companies. I'll post an update maybe once a month (or once a quarter).* All numbers are in millions.*
> 
> Microsoft - $276,684
> Sony - $37,461 (¥3,900,460)
> ...




*2005 Update*


> Microsoft - $281,670
> Sony - $37,373 (¥4,048,694)
> Vivendi Universal - $32,935 (€26,614)
> EA - $16,038
> ...





> *chairmansteve* - I was going to look up today's market value, but DFC Intelligence recently (12/15/05) did it for me. DFC doesn't track as many companies as I, but it'll do for this update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*2006*


> *chairmansteve* - A year has passed. Nintendo has doubled.
> 
> Microsoft - $294,816
> IBM - $144,098
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 28, 2006)

*Japan Weekly Hardware/Software sales for last week!
*



> *December 18 - 24, 2006*
> 
> Nintendo DS Lite - 485,584
> Wii - 279,277
> ...



360 sells another 17K. Wii shipments almost tripled.




> *December 18 - 24, 2006*
> 
> 1. 209,379 - Pokémon Diamond (DS)
> 2. 178,370 - Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops (PSP)
> ...



PS3 and 360 each got one game in the Top 50.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 28, 2006)

DS Lite sales are retardly high. I mean goddamn it's not even that great yet it sales like there's no tomorrow -_-


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> DS Lite sales are retardly high. I mean goddamn it's not even that great yet it sales like there's no tomorrow -_-



Maybe its just you


----------



## MS81 (Dec 28, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Maybe its just you



nah vegitto-kun we live in america  so It's not as good as it is over there in Japan.

I wish Japan stop hating on the 360 though, they keep buying  PS2's when it's life is done and PS3 is suppose to carry on the torch.

how the hell does a PS2 sell more than 360? I tell ya something fishy is going on in Japan.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 28, 2006)

DS is selling extreamly well because it is reaching out to other people and of course the great amount of games they have other there.


@ms
Ps2 is MUCH cheaper than a PS3 atm and with the errors on BC i am sure people are just waiting it out.


Anyways, here is the overall figures for the entire year. Meaning how many systems sold during 2006 over in japan and of course this counts all the figures up to the 24th. 


Here is the Hardware


> DS Lite   -       7,247,105
> Wii 	-           823,311
> PSP 	-          1,780,498
> PlayStation 3 - 385,791
> ...



*DS + DS light* =  8,205,157 Sold for the year 2006 ( well minus the other days left in december)

Now for software this past week here are those figures for the total sales of the top 10 games from  the 18th to the 24th  this means from the day the game was launched till now.



> 1. 2,329,227 - Pokémon Diamond (DS)
> 2. 178,370 - Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops (PSP)  *(NEW)*
> 3. 1,931,445 - Pokémon Pearl (DS)
> 4. 3,771,128 - New Super Mario Bros. (DS)
> ...


...


----------



## Astonishing Panorama (Dec 29, 2006)

PS3 games really aren't selling well at all considering how many units have been sold. I guess people are just buying them knowing they'll get FFXIII and such down the line.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Dec 29, 2006)

Wii Play = Wii Remote and Fun game. I'm buying ^^. The Nintendo DS numbers is terrifying. It's a shame a lot of people in the U.S. look at PSP being the best.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 29, 2006)

Acapella said:


> Wii Play = Wii Remote and Fun game. I'm buying ^^. The Nintendo DS numbers is terrifying. It's a shame a lot of people in the U.S. look at PSP being the best.



Nothing wrong with thinking PSP is the best, i do also and i own both.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 29, 2006)

But even in the US, the DS has been selling better.

I honestly see many many more people with DS's than PSP's. And from people I know, they all enjoy the DS more.

I personally have both, and while they each are fun, the DS is indeed over all more fun.


----------



## Kai (Dec 29, 2006)

MS81 said:


> how the hell does a PS2 sell more than 360? I tell ya something fishy is going on in Japan.



360 has been out for a little over a year... Ps2 has been out for 5.5 years.

What do you think?


----------



## Aman (Dec 29, 2006)

MS81 said:


> I wish Japan stop hating on the 360 though, they keep buying  PS2's when it's life is done and PS3 is suppose to carry on the torch.


Kinda obvious, there aren't enough shipments to pass the PS2.


Space said:


> 360 has been out for a little over a year... Ps2 has been out for 5.5 years.
> 
> What do you think?


Don't tell me you think that's why.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 29, 2006)

Aman said:


> Kinda obvious, there aren't enough shipments to pass the PS2.
> 
> Don't tell me you think that's why.



so you think it's because of shipment?



> 360 has been out for a little over a year... Ps2 has been out for 5.5 years.
> 
> What do you think?


 wow so your saying it's selling more because it's been out longer or it has more games that the japanese people play?


----------



## Aman (Dec 29, 2006)

MS81 said:


> so you think it's because of shipment?


Umm, is there anything wrong with that?


----------



## MS81 (Dec 29, 2006)

nothings wrong but I don't think MS is shipping only 19,000 units a week.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 30, 2006)

On CNBC they have a Gaming Analyst on with *updated United States sales figures*. This is supposed to be from the *beginning of November to December 25th.
*
Here they are:


> Wii - 1.8M
> PS3 - 750k
> 360 - 2M


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone can get the numbers of the how well the systems are selling here.


----------



## Aman (Dec 30, 2006)

MS81 said:


> nothings wrong but I don't think MS is shipping only 19,000 units a week.


Wow, you confused me. XD My reply to him was ''Don't tell me you think that's why. '', then you said ''so you think it's because of shipment? '' so I thought you were talking about the PS3.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 30, 2006)

The XBOX360 is not beating the PS2 because

1. XBOX is hated in japan
2. Console is cheaper
3. more known
4. more J-games
5. PS2's tend to break easily thus another sale for sony


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 30, 2006)

Here is the video to the figures i posted above.

(Mei) Beatmania - 14-level - Single (one controller)

also in this video it shows all 3 companys stock market rates and how they went up from November to December.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 30, 2006)

Xbox 360 Live Arcade Sale Ino.



> *2006 Top Arcade Titles (Purchased)*
> 
> 1. Uno
> 2. Street Fighter II Hyper Fighting
> ...


----------



## -Bakkun- (Dec 30, 2006)

So what are the total Wii sales right now ?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 30, 2006)

-Bakkun- said:


> So what are the total Wii sales right now ?



Well Going from the figures atm extreamly close to 4 million world wide. US close to 2 million , Japan this week is at 1 million and europe is proabably around  1 as well, from the figures above they sold over 300,000 some thousand on launch day and i heard sales where going good weekly.


Total sales for the year will most likely be available in a week or 2. But from the figures we have now the Wii is pretty close to 4 million worldwide.


----------



## -Bakkun- (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh I thought that the nexgen numbers were worldwide


----------



## Aman (Dec 31, 2006)

^They are, but there are other sites that have other numbers.


----------



## -Bakkun- (Dec 31, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Oh I thought that the nexgen numbers were worldwide


Nexgenwars numbers are estimates. VG Charts seems like the most accurate site for sales. At least they use official sales data while the Nexgenwars people haven't been updating Wii numbers for at least two weeks now, for whatever reason. I think Wii has already been confirmed by numerous sources to have sold over 3 million.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 2, 2007)

*Top 10 video games of 2006 (To November ending)*

*USA
*


> Game / release date Platform; rating Units sold
> 
> 1 Madden NFL 07 / August PlayStation2; E 1.8 million+
> 
> ...








Gears could do over 1.5 million in America easy, by the time the December figures come out.


----------



## [sephir] (Jan 2, 2007)

Nintendo owns all. True Story.


----------



## mightyzman1 (Jan 2, 2007)

well said. I am shocked though how the PS3 isnt far behind.


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, the PS3 IS a new generation system, that it is. So I'm not all too suprised by it's sales. In fact, these sales are what I expected for the most part, only I figured the PS3 would be a little higher. O.o


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 8, 2007)

*Japan Software Figures *

*December 25th to the 31st.*



> 1/ Dragon Quest Monsters Joker (NDS, Square-Enix) 593,994
> 2/ Wii Sports (Wii, Nintendo) 95,479 [566,707]
> 3/ Wii Play (Wii, Nintendo) 83,487 [522,810]
> 4/ Common Sense Training (NDS, Nintendo) 72,159 [953,520]
> ...




Hardware figures for the week should be released soon.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2007)

Not a very surprising list, all these games are huge in Japan, still the fact that Mario Kart is on there is interesting.


----------



## Dave (Jan 8, 2007)

thi isnt surprising to me s


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 9, 2007)

Well not all of the hardware figures have been released yet only some and also got the total december sales in american for the consoles ( next gen ones only)




> Morgan Securities revealed the console hardware sales in US in the month of December 2006, Wii is leading the sales with 1.3 million units sold.
> 
> * Wii - 1.3 million
> * Xbox 360 - 1.2 million
> ...




Also -


> Nintendo of Japan announced over 1.1 million units of Wii were sold in Japan on January 7, the console was launched on December 2, 2006 in Japan.



Wii hit over the million mark in japan 


More news about Xbox360


> - Microsoft announced that 10.4 million units of Xbox 360 were *shipped *worldwide by the end of 2006, and over 300 titles will be available by the end of 2007.




SHIPPED not sold .


When the Full figures for the hardware in japan get released i will post them same thing for December USA figures.


----------



## Aman (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow, the Lite just keeps going. And the Wii passed the 360 in America! 

Also, he's talking about shipped to stores.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 9, 2007)

Total Amount of Systems sold in Japan for Wii / PS3/ Ds/PSP since launch till now.




> DS - 14,239,250
> Wii - 1,040,250
> PSP - 4,760,750
> PS3 -  446,750




These figures are till launch till end 2006 ( december 31st)


*

 UK Weekly Top 20 Games*

*Week Ending Dec 23*


> LW TW Title Developer Label Publisher
> 2 1 NEED FOR SPEED: CARBON EA CANADA EA GAMES ELECTRONIC ARTS
> 1 2 FIFA 07 EA CANADA EA SPORTS ELECTRONIC ARTS
> 4 3 PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER 6 KONAMI DIGITAL ENTERTAINMENT KONAMI KONAMI
> ...



Shinobi Underground

Not much movement at the top of the charts.
Need for Speed changes places with FIFA 07 at the top, but EA still maintains its stranglehold at the top of the UK charts.
2006 has become EA's most dominant year ever, with EA holding a record 26 weeks at the top of the All Formats chart.

Gears falls to # 9, from # 7.
Zelda moves up a notch to # 11.


*Week Ending Dec 30
*


> 2 1 FIFA 07 EA CANADA EA SPORTS ELECTRONIC ARTS
> 3 2 PRO EVOLUTION SOCCER 6 KONAMI DIGITAL ENTERTAINMENT KONAMI KONAMI
> 1 3 NEED FOR SPEED: CARBON EA CANADA EA GAMES ELECTRONIC ARTS
> 5 4 THE SIMS 2: PETS MAXIS EA GAMES ELECTRONIC ARTS
> ...



Shinobi Underground

FIFA 07 takes back the # 1 spot and ends the year on top of the UK charts. EA remains dominant at # 1, making a total of a record 27 weeks at # 1 for EA in the UK all formats charts for 2006.
Gears moves up 2 spots to # 7, while Zelda drops out of the top 40 completely.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2007)

Well magicbox was incorrect in there top 4 figures i thought they got those figures from media create but they did not. Media create just put up there numbers not to long ago, hence the delay because of the holidays. HEre are the Hardware figures for japan from last week

*
Japan Hardware figures for December 25th to the 31st.*



> DSL 176,219
> Wii 96,332
> PS3 71,727
> PSP 68,675
> ...


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2007)

Xbox only 4?  ROTFL, thats so funny, and yet so sad.


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 10, 2007)

Wii outsells PS3 almost 3 to 1
Is this news? Or am I just super slow...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2007)

^ Well those figures have allready been posted in this thread but thx for the contribution


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2007)

Some sites are reporting that there will be a REcount of this months numbers if that happens i will post them. For now these are what has been released.

Also on note the DS was on a supply contrant issue as well.

*NDP December 2006 figures!*



> HW Sales (month and LTD)
> 
> Nintendo DS 1.6 mm 9.2 mm
> PS2 1.4 mm 37.1 mm
> ...





> *
> Top 10 Video Games - December 2006*
> 
> 360 GEARS OF WAR - MICROSOFT 815.7 K
> ...



Zelda Wii and Zelda GC combined sold over 1 million copies in the month of december.



> *Top 10 Video Games - Annual 2006*
> 
> PS2 MADDEN NFL 07 - ELECTRONIC ARTS 2.8 mm
> NDS NEW SUPER MARIO BROS - NINTENDO 2.0 mm
> ...





> *
> Top 10 Titles - December 2006 INCLUDES ALL PLATFORMS (consoles and portables)*
> 
> Madden NFL 07 - Electronic Arts 1.9 mm
> ...





> *Top 10 Accessory Items - December 2006 Units*
> 
> 360 WIRELESS CONTROLLER 823.8 k
> WII REMOTE CONTROLLER 646.7 k
> ...






> Breaking: U.S. Video Game Industry Totals $12.5 Billion in 2006
> 
> As was predicted, the U.S. gaming industry toppled its old record in 2006. December alone was up almost 28% and on an annual basis the industry grew 19%. Tons of data and exclusive in-depth commentary from NPD analyst Anita Frazier inside...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 12, 2007)

*Japan Weekly Software Sales *

*January 1st - 7th*



> 1. (NDS, Square-Enix) Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker - 266,827 / 860,820
> 2. (Wii, Nintendo) Wii Sports - 166,011 / 732,719
> 3. (Wii, Nintendo) Wii Play - 141,702 / 664,512
> 4. (NDS, Nintendo) New Super Mario Bros. - 128,211 / 3,986,506
> ...





> *
> TOP 30*
> 
> NDS: 18
> ...





> *TOP 50*
> 
> NDS: 34
> PS2: 6
> ...


----------



## Aman (Jan 12, 2007)

Yep, PSP and PS2 sold better than expected. And umm... GBA. 

On the hardware sales, for the Wii it adds up to 1.1 million and for the PS2 to 0.6, but that's probably because when the companies made their announcements on 1 and 2 million, the consoles were still being shipped to stores.

Also, they forgot to add Zelda to their top 10 of 2006 and December 2006.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 12, 2007)

Aman said:


> Yep, PSP and PS2 sold better than expected. And umm... GBA.
> 
> On the hardware sales, for the Wii it adds up to 1.1 million and for the PS2 to 0.6, but that's probably because when the companies made their announcements on 1 and 2 million, the consoles were still being shipped to stores.
> 
> Also, they forgot to add Zelda to their top 10 of 2006 and December 2006.



Just to let yoou know that the NDP numbers are only 60% of the market. They do not count walmart sales, target , best buy etc.


----------



## Aman (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh, makes sense that way.

EDIT: Or nope, you got that wrong. NPD Funworld only get the exact numbers from 60 % of the market, but by getting the shipping numbers from the companies, they are able to guess how much it sold in total without ending up with numbers that are totally off.


----------



## Aman (Jan 13, 2007)

Wrong, by getting the shipped amounts from the different companies, they are able to guess with almost a 100 % accuracy. 

DS Lite and Wii keep on doing great.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 13, 2007)

Aman said:


> Wrong, by getting the shipped amounts from the different companies, they are able to guess with almost a 100 % accuracy.
> 
> DS Lite and Wii keep on doing great.



*guess* they do not know the offical numbers for walmart etc. This has been debated on many accounts on other differant forums. NDP estimates but is not 100% correct they offically know 60% of the market BUT that 40% is a figures the estimate from and is not nearly 100% . Aka my whole point is they do not get the Full exact Numbers like japan does with media create and thus is not 100% correct figures.


----------



## Aman (Jan 13, 2007)

I already told you that they aren't 100 % right, I said that they are close to it, and they are.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 13, 2007)

Aman said:


> I already told you that they aren't 100 % right, I said that they are close to it, and they are.



80 or even 90% correct is still  not fully correct. that last 10 or 20 % can be over 200,000k systems. I can pull up articles stating this and going into more detail but i do not want to turn this into a disscussion thread ( well not to many pages of it anyways) plus i have to update the thread  again soon with some charts and what not. Should be ready possibly later on today .


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 13, 2007)

Pc Gaming never gets love so here is a big update.  Here are the Top 20 PC games for each month through 2006 ( USA). Also later on Total WorldWide Sales for PSP and DS will be updated.




> *January 2006*
> 
> 1. World of Warcraft
> 2. The Sims 2
> ...





> *
> February 2006*
> 
> 1. Star Wars: Empire At War
> ...





> *
> March 2006*
> 
> 1. The Sims 2 Open for Business
> ...





> *April 2006*
> 
> 1. The Sims 2 Open for Business
> 2. Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
> ...





> *May 2006*
> 
> 
> 1. Guild Wars Factions
> ...





> *June 2006*
> 
> 1. World of Warcraft
> 2. Half-Life 2: Episode One
> ...





> *July 2006*
> 
> 1. World of Warcraft
> 2. Cars: Radiator Springs Adventures
> ...





> *
> August 2006*
> 
> 1. World of Warcraft
> ...






> *September 2006*
> 
> 1. The Sims Glamor Life Stuff
> 2. World of Warcraft
> ...






> *October 2006*
> 
> 1. The Sims 2 Pets
> 2. World of Warcraft
> ...





> *
> November 2006*
> 
> 1. Neverwinter Nights 2
> ...






> *December 2006*
> 
> 1. The Sims 2 Pets
> 2. World of Warcraft
> ...


----------



## Aman (Jan 13, 2007)

By using that logic, it could be 200 K systems less as well. And even then, 1.3 million Wiis isn't as much as the 2 million Nintendo told us about, the logical explanation would be that they were still being shipped.


----------



## cygnus (Jan 13, 2007)

PS3 is selling, comparitively, better than I thought it would. It costs twice as much as the Wii after all and there aren't (m)any good games out yet....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 13, 2007)

cygnus said:


> PS3 is selling, comparitively, better than I thought it would. It costs twice as much as the Wii after all and there aren't (m)any good games out yet....



I will be posting a chart up for all systems from the PS2 launch till now. The ps2 sold alot more than ps3 is doing right now. The ps3 sales right now are not to bad but there are still ps3's on the shelves not being sold. the upcoming months will be a better indication of all 3 systems because the Hardcore gamers normally pick up the consoles around holiday or when they first launched. 2007 will be the year to judge good sales between them all.


January NDP figures will most likely be released during the first week of febuary and of course you got your weekly japan goodness. Who knows how stuff will turn out but this will be a intresting year.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 15, 2007)

this report is from IGN



> *DS UK's Best Selling Console of 2006
> Record breaking sales in run-up to Christmas for Wii and DS.
> by Rob Burman, IGN UK*
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2007)

^Yeah saw this but forgot to post it. Seems DS is doing good everywhere.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 16, 2007)

Canadian NPD HW & SW Sales for 2006

Looks like Canada can more fairly be considered to be 7% of US




> DS 374,000
> PS2 327,000
> 360 252,000
> GBA 237,000
> ...



population of canada is 32.8 million.


----------



## Aman (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow, the GCN sold more than the Wii.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 17, 2007)

*Japan Weekly Software Figures for January 8th -14th*




> 1. (Wii, Nintendo) Wii Sports - 61,399 / 794,118
> 2. (DS, Square Enix) Dragon Quest Monsters Joker - 55,180 / 916,000
> 3. (Wii, Nintendo) Wii Play - 54,578 / 719,089
> 4. (DS, Nintendo) Common Knowledge Training - 35,819 / 1,098,912
> ...



DS - 17
Wii - 6
PS2 - 4
PSP - 3


----------



## Aman (Jan 18, 2007)

Wii/DS keep owning.


----------



## Spike (Jan 18, 2007)

Aman said:


> Wii/DS keep owning.



That's great but what's truly great is that Sony is losing money over PS3s just gathering dust on the shelves.


----------



## Aman (Jan 18, 2007)

That's great?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2007)

*Japan Hardware sales!*



> *January 8 - 14, 2007*
> 
> Wii - 93,708
> DSL - 89,287
> ...



The big holiday shopping is over.


----------



## Aman (Jan 19, 2007)

Wow, the DS is completely gone now, the Lite has taken over.

And where's the Xbox?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2007)

Xbox must have sold 0 or they stoped manufactoring them because it did not even make the list.

Shocking thing is the PS3 , its quite low, that's less than the Gamecube did in the corresponding week 2002.


----------



## Aman (Jan 19, 2007)

Just an article I found while looking for Wii stuff...

*PlayStation 3 has worst week of sales since launch*



> San Francisco (IDGNS) - The PlayStation 3 recorded its worst week of sales last week since its launch in Japan, according to figures published Friday.
> 
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> ...



http://news.yahoo.com/s/infoworld/20070119/tc_infoworld/85265


----------



## Aman (Jan 22, 2007)

The DS has sold 10 million in Europe after a year and ten months, which makes it the fastest selling console in Europe ever.



> UK, January 22, 2007 - It seems like nothing can stop the DS as it marches toward global domination, with Europe now the latest continent to fall to the handheld's wiley charms. Nintendo has announced that in a mere one year and 10 months, 10 million DS units have been sold - meaning its reached that landmark number faster than any other games machine before in Europe.
> 
> According to Nintendo, the DS's success can be attributed to the company's Touch! Generations series, designed to appeal to those who don't usually play videogames. Nintendogs certainly seems to have done its bit in Europe, with more than five million copies sold since its release in October 2005.
> 
> ...



About software, Nintendogs sold over five million, Brain Training over two million, while New Super Mario Bros., Mario Kart DS, Super Mario 64 DS, Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team and Animal Crossing: Wild World all sold more than a million copies.

That's just amazing.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2007)

^ to add to the above post DS sold 6 million by september so from then till now it sold  an  addinional 4 million to hit that 10. 

Total World Wide Sales of the Nintendo DS are 33.5 million units as of December 2006.



> Europe - 10 million
> Japan -  14.5 million
> USA - 9 million



Got some Capcom Goodies for all you Capcom fans.



*Capcom Game Sales*



> *
> As of December 31, 2004*
> 
> Resident Evil Series - 26.0 million
> ...






> *As of September 30, 2005*
> 
> Street Fighter II (SNES) - 6,300,000
> Resident Evil (PS) - 5,080,000 (including Director's Cut)
> ...






> *As of September 30, 2006*
> 
> Resident Evil 4 (PS2) - 2,000,000
> Devil May Cry 2 (PS2) - 1,660,000
> ...




*EDIT*

also aman, i posted the figures for japan allready for that  week and the software sales. so i think its unncessary for that "playstation 3's wost week sale " post i am sure people can see that for themselves with the information i provided before.


----------



## Aman (Jan 22, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *EDIT*
> 
> also aman, i posted the figures for japan allready for that  week and the software sales. so i think its unncessary for that "playstation 3's wost week sale " post i am sure people can see that for themselves with the information i provided before.


A bit too late to mention that now, don't you think?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2007)

I think this quote is good to be in this thread. Aman posted this in the Nintendo Wii disscussion thread.



Aman said:


> , 1.5 million VC games have been sold, 1.4 million Wii users have gone online and 3.5 million DS users have used the WiFi connection. NSMB has sold 8.6 million copies worldwide, and Nintendo mangaged to ship 4 million consoles during 2006. Out of the 4 million, 3,19 million made it to stores before the year's end.




NSMB is selling like mad, shocked to see the virtual consoles games up that high. That is pretty good that basically matches 360's live arcade in just 41 days. also good to see nintendo fans and gamers use nintendos free online serivice 


Japan hardware/software sales for last week should be up soon.


----------



## Aman (Jan 25, 2007)

15-21st january 2007 Japan.



> 1. .hack//G.U. Vol. 3 (PS2) - 136,790 / new
> 2. Wario: The Seven (DS) - 91,249 / new
> 3. Shining Force EXA (PS2) - 72,306 / new
> 4. Wii Sports (Wii) - 57,418 / 851,535
> ...


DS: 18
Wii: 5
PS2: 4
PSP: 2
360: 1


Hardware (uncomfirmed).



> 1. DS Lite - 114,002 / 89,287
> 2. Wii - 87,360 / 93,708
> 3. PSP - 35,274 / 48,804
> 4. PS2 - 28,491 / 22,663
> ...



Wtf, Gears of War in the top ten, and there are rumors about Microsoft not expecting it to sell and undership it! Dragon Quest Monsters Joker is suddenly missing from the top 30, probably because of it being sold out and selling more than SE thought it would. No PS3 game in the top 30 whatsoever, and the Wii is selling more than the PS3, PS2 and PSP combined (from these numbers). The PS2 also started selling more than the PS3, and not because of low shipment...

Wow, it's like Gamecube all over again. But this is Sony, they will get back on their feet.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2007)

Aman those numbers Did not come from the offical media create site, please post that kind of information from offical sources ( kaktou is not one of them and the link they hot linked into that article is not the offcial media create source either ) The offical media create site has not updated there site yet with the real figures which should be updated this week.


Got some Financial Reports for Microsoft and Nintendo




> Nintendo set a new record income.
> 
> 
> *
> ...



All numbers are in millions.



MS Entertainment loss was nearly equal to the same quarter in 2005, while revenue was 76% higher. The same quarter in 2007 may be profitable.



> Link removed
> *
> Microsoft (Q2 Ended December 31, 2006)*
> 
> ...


All numbers are in millions of US dollars


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2007)

Wii joins the fun for sales *Through* *December 2006.*


> *GameCube Hardware*
> 
> Japan - 4,020,000
> America - 12,740,000
> ...



Ds is doing extreamly well in just a little bit over 2 years since launch and Wii is doing great and sales keep going up for the console.


----------



## Volken (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm surprised at how many the GBA is still selling despite being a pretty old system. 

And more huge DS sales!!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2007)

Australian hardware sales last quarter (Oct - Dec) 2006:


> 1 - NDS = 151,992
> 2 - PS2 = 122,639
> 3 - PSP = 55,850
> 4 - Wii = 51,744
> 5 - X360 = 45,036



DS dominates and Wii outsold X360 despite shortages and only being out for three weeks.


----------



## Kaki (Jan 25, 2007)

nintendo is quite a standard but ps is in the middle there....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2007)

*Offcial Japan Hardware Sales 
*

*January  15-21st*



> DSL     127,647
> Wii 	  86,395
> PSP 	 37,032
> PS3 	21,105
> ...



Ps2 is almost doing better than PS3   ( and no there are no shortages for the PS3)


----------



## Aman (Jan 26, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Aman those numbers Did not come from the offical media create site, please post that kind of information from offical sources ( kaktou is not one of them and the link they hot linked into that article is not the offcial media create source either ) The offical media create site has not updated there site yet with the real figures which should be updated this week.


I did say that it was unconfirmed.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 26, 2007)

*Offical Japan Software Sales *




> *January 15 - 21, 2007*
> 
> 1. 136,790 - .hack//G.U. Vol. 3 (PS2)
> 2. 91,249 - Wario: Master of Disguise (DS)
> ...



Giazu (Gears) crashed the party.


also if anyone is going to post sale information in this thread make sure it comes from the offical source. If not do not POST it at all if the source is from a 3rd party site or whatever do not post it. i will be discussing this with the mods.  

Meaning only information  Financial reports, Media create for japan numbers, NDP for american numbers or any proffessional site that lists a company executive figure or from the offical source itself. Reason why i am saying this so people do not get confused etc.


----------



## Aman (Jan 26, 2007)

You just reposted what I already posted.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 26, 2007)

Aman said:


> You just reposted what I already posted.



Ya but its from the offical source . only post stuff from the offical sources  etc in this thread. I will be linking to those sources in my front page post. Plus this thread is not for disscussion for sale information. If you have a problem or question PM.


----------



## Aman (Jan 26, 2007)

The numbers were still the exact same, and I don't know where I said that it wasn't official. Only said that the hardware charts were.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 26, 2007)

Aman said:


> The numbers were still the exact same, and I don't know where I said that it wasn't official. Only said that the hardware charts were.



Aman you do not understand. If they are not posted on this site  do not post them at all ok? that site is the offical source. There have been times where alot of 3rd partie sites messed up on there numbers ( aka 2 weeks ago that same site that kotaku reported those numbers where off by 10k for quite a bit of the software figures) this is why i only post from the offical sources. Even if it might be the same this week on that 3rd party source site it might not be from the next. Only offical sources will be posted in this thread. Anything else and i will just ask a mod to remove the post that posted it. Lets stay on topic now this is not a thread for disscussion i have MSN / AIM and you can even PM if you have a problem.



Sony has yet to release there latest  Financial Reports. However there Reports from Q2 are up and i will post those here. Sony is supposed to release there next batch of financial reports ( along side with nintendo and microsoft) in march of this year.




> Sony Games coughed up another fat loss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All numbers are in millions of US dollars.


----------



## Aman (Jan 26, 2007)

You could've just said that my post was confirmed.  

Meh, have it your way.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 26, 2007)

GOKUS THREAD GOKUS RULES AMAN GTFO


----------



## Aman (Jan 26, 2007)

To the back of the bus, you.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 30, 2007)

UK Top 20 this past week



> *UK ALL-FORMAT TOP 20, WEEK ENDING JANUARY 27*
> 
> 1. LOST PLANET: EXTREME CONDITION (X360)
> 2. FIFA 07 (X360, PS2, PSP, XB, DS, GBA, GC, PC)
> ...




Playstation Figures. These are Shipment figures to the retailers ( hardware side)




> *
> PS3 Hardware*
> 
> Japan - 810,000
> ...




*
Sonys Q3 Financial Report*



Overpriced electronics helped Sony post a large profit, while the Games division lost nearly half a billion dollars.



> *Sony (Q3 Ended December 31, 2006)*
> 
> Sales: $21,913
> Profit: $1,344
> ...





> *Xbox 360 Hardware (Through June 30, 2006)* *( Shipped)*
> 
> North America - 3.3 million
> Europe - 1.3 million
> ...



1.8 million units were shipped in Q2 2006. Microsoft reached its goal of 4.5 to 5.5 million units (later revised to 5 to 5.5 million) through June 2006.




> *Xbox 360 Hardware (Through September 30, 2006) ( Shipped)*
> 
> North America - 3.6 million
> Europe - 1.7 million
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 31, 2007)

IGN put this up recently and it is pretty informative in terms of Sonys sales shippment figures that have declined recently.



> Sony Misses 2006 PS3 Targets
> But you already knew that, didn't you.
> by Anoop Gantayat
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Jan 31, 2007)

cant believe I didnt see this thread before ._.

awesome job you're doing goku


----------



## Aman (Jan 31, 2007)

XD Last year Sony made as much money as Microsoft do every week.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 1, 2007)

*Japan Hardware & Software Weekly Sales *

*January 22 - 28, 2007*



> DSL  	194,526
> Wii 	83,754
> PSP 	35,700
> PS2 	20,995
> ...



Ps2 beats out Ps3 


> 1  	Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas  	 	227,261
> 2 	Dragon Quest Monsters Joker 	 	103,706
> 3 	Sangokushi Taisen DS 	 		   77,229
> 4 	Picross DS 		     	                 71,794
> ...




GTA SA numer 1 in japan this week


----------



## Aman (Feb 2, 2007)

Huh...? Why is SA number one...?


----------



## natwel (Feb 2, 2007)

wow the nintendo DS lite is quite popular!!!! It's advertised all the time on my TV, it's no wonder


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 8, 2007)

*Japan HARDWARE sales *



> *January 29 - February 4, 2007*
> 
> DSL - 146,073
> Wii - 65,740
> ...




PS3 turned things around, beating PS2 for the week.\




> *Zelda Tops One MIllion on Wii
> In North America alone.*
> by Matt Casamassina
> 
> ...



*Australian Weekly Top 10 Best Selling Games
*


> *Week Ending February 4*
> 
> 1. World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade, PC
> 2. WarioWare: Smooth Moves, Nintendo Wii
> ...


4 PS2, 2 PC and 2 360 titles in the top 10.
3rd staight week at # 1 for The Burning Crusade.
Second week in the top 10 for Smooth Moves for the Wii.
Lost Planet falls to # 4 in in it's 4th week in the top 10, and Gears stays in the top 10 for the 11th straight week # 8.

*Australian HARDWARE SALES*


Xbox 360 is at 145,000 after 45 weeks. That should be through January 2007.


> *Xbox 360 from Launch*
> 
> 4 Days = 30,000
> 19 Weeks = 80,000
> ...



PS2 is at 2.2 million. With 122,639 units sold in Q4 2006, PS2 should now be around 2 million, no? I doubt that it sold over 200,000 just in January.



> In an interview with GameSpot AU, McLean--Microsoft Home and Entertainment Division Regional Director for Australia and New Zealand--said the 360 had sold 145,000 units in its first 45 weeks of sale down under, with a current attach rate of 4.8 games per console. McLean says the 360 is well ahead of where Sony's PlayStation 2 was at the same stage. The PS2 was first released in Australia in 2000, and has sold 2.2 million units so far.
> 
> "We launched 45 weeks ago [in Australia]. In the PS2?s first 45 weeks, they sold 116,000 units. In our first 45 weeks, we sold 145,000 units. So if you think about momentum and moving from that to a situation of 2.2 million units over time, we feel we?re on track. We?re ahead of where our competitors were at this stage of the life cycle," he said.








> *Q4 2006*
> 
> DS - 151,922
> PS2 - 122,639
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 9, 2007)

*Japan SOFTWARE Sales!*



> *Jan 29th -  Feb 4th *
> 
> 01. (PS2, Sega) J-League Pro Soccer 5 107,073/107,073
> 02. (NDS, Marvelous Interactive) Harvest Moon: The Island I Grew Up On 79,408/79,408
> ...



PS2 - 4
NDS - 22
PSP - 1
WII - 3


- So yeah, 22 DS games in top 30, new record
- Harvest Moon 2 DS has a much better opening than both Harvest Moon and Rune Factory (think both those games opened with 30-40k)
- Surprised to see Hotel Dusk remaining in the top 10, should sell easily over 150k
- More Brain Age and Animal Crossing to reach the 4 million mark very soon
- First Wii million seller next week happy (Wii Sports of course)


----------



## asuramakinaruto (Feb 14, 2007)

GO nintendo wii!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

My god on Nintendo DS's part. Those crazy japs really like handhelds.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 15, 2007)

a very good sales graph / report for December 2006 from ign ( media create numbers btw) also i would like to say the Japan numbers for last week will be up soon ( VF5 debuted in japan as well that week) plus American numbers for January should be available this week.



> Graphs: Holiday 2006
> We chart Wii's first couple months and compare its biggest sellers to those on PS3 and Xbox 360.





> February 14, 2007 - Data from the NPD Group, the industry's leading tracker of videogame software sales, always arrives with a bang. Perhaps readers are interested in paralleling trends between software sales and the stocks they own, or maybe they're just looking to add fuel to the raging fanboy bonfire. Whatever the case, sales data is always hotly anticipated and followed and that being true, we've designed the Graphs features to offer readers a closer look at the latest NPD numbers. Our analysis of each week's new data comes alongside a handful of pretty bar and pie charts intended to demystify those pesky numbers.
> 
> Nintendo's Wii console kicked off to a very healthy start when it debuted last November. Positive press and strong reception from non-gamers ascended the platform to the top of the charts, easily besting Sony's PlayStation 3, which was only available in limited quantity due to manufacturing technical difficulties. As a result, Wii software sales were overall much stronger through the year - well ahead of PS3, but also notably short of Xbox 360, whose installed base was several times larger.
> 
> Today's Graphs feature looks specifically at the top sellers of the year for all three consoles. For Nintendo, the standout was predictable. The four-years-in-the-making Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess garnered sales of more than 935,000 units on Wii through December - and that was for America alone. The case could also be made that Wii Sports sold well in excess of a million units for the year since it was included as a pack-in with the system itself, but we'll discount the title for that very reason. By contrast, PlayStation 3's best-seller was Resistance: Fall of Man, an original first-person shooter from Sony. Some 286,000 copies of the title were purchased by PS3 owners through December. The sales gap between the two console leaders was immense. That being said, Nintendo had nothing on Microsoft, whose original third-person action game, Gears of War, tallied 1.5 million in sales for Xbox 360 through December.






> These results are hardly surprising given the number of machines that sold for each respective platform through the year. In fact, they offer a fairly accurate representation of market penetration for each company for the period.
> 
> What is interesting, however, is the third party breakdown for both Wii and PS3. Although skeptics are quick to shrug Nintendo's system off as a "console for Nintendo games," the fact of the matter is that there were not only more third party titles available on Wii than PS3 in 2006, but many of these games also sold better on the Big N's platform.
> 
> Approximately 33 titles shipped for Wii before the end of 2006 and 30 of those games were supplied from third parties, including Electronic Arts, Activision, Midway, THQ and Atlus. By comparison, only 17 games debuted on PlayStation 3 in 2006 and third parties published 14 of them. Furthermore, only two third party PS3 games managed to sell more than 100,000 copies. Madden NFL 07 was PS3's number-one third party effort with approximately 185,000 in sales. Incidentally, despite having a larger installed base, Madden sold slightly less on Wii with about 180,000 units. The numbers aren't incredibly different, especially since Nintendo fans have not traditionally flocked to the Madden franchise. PS3's second biggest third party seller, Call of Duty 3, amassed 110,000 purchases. The Wii version of the game, however, sold through 155,000 copies.






> As the pie chart above showcases, Activision's Marvel: Ultimate Alliance also sold much better on Nintendo's console than it did Sony's - nearly double, in fact. Still, both versions were outpaced by the Xbox 360 version, which enjoyed sell-through at nearly twice that of Wii.
> 
> There is no denying that Nintendo fans do tend to buy Nintendo-made products. That all three of the Big N's games - Zelda, Excite Truck and Wii Sports - technically managed sales of 100,000 or more speaks to that argument, as far as we're concerned. It also speaks to the quality of the games. Even so, third parties have definitely already found in Wii a console that they can turn a profit. Wii had nine games - six of them from third parties - that sold at least 100,000 copies through December. That is, again, compared to two for PS3. Ubisoft in particular was a big winner. Its Red Steel and Rayman Raving Rabbids Wii titles sold approximately 220,000 and 185,000 respectively - nothing to scoff at for a brand new franchise and another that has slumbered for years. Sega's Super Monkey Ball: Banana Blitz managed 175,000 in sales. And Atlus had a sleeper on its hands with Trauma Center: Second Opinion, which sold through 115,000 copies. The title - a "Wii-make" of a DS game - required minimal development investment and, that considered, offered big returns.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 15, 2007)

*Japan Hardware Sales for the Week *



> *
> February 5 - 11, 2007*
> 
> DSL - 201,177
> ...



VF5 seems to have helped PS3 slightly.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2007)

When ya think 360 will sell more then ps2 for a week?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 16, 2007)

^ It will proabably sell more when LO hits.

*Japan Software SALES
*


> *February 5 - 11, 2007*
> 
> 1. 48,346 - Virtua Fighter 5 (PS3)
> 2. 45,897 - Wii Sports (Wii)
> ...



PS3 has its first weekly champion.


----------



## Aman (Feb 16, 2007)

As expected from VF5, even if sales were lower this week.

Also, Wii Sports just passed a million copies in Japan.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 17, 2007)

*January France software sales*


> 1.) 360 Lost Planet - 33,522
> 2.) NDS New Super Mario Bros - 33,427
> 3.) NDS Brain Training - 32,769
> 4.) WII Wii Play - 30,064
> ...



caramel apple sundaes


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 20, 2007)

*January Hardware Sales for AMERICA*



> *Hardware sales*
> 
> Wii - 435,503
> PlayStation 2 - 299,352
> ...



DS took a decline this month because of reported shortages from the nintendo president saying they did not expect the system to sell so much in december. ( sold 1.6 million in december) 



> Nintendo Wii Tops PlayStation 3, Xbox 360 in January (Update1)
> 
> By Michael White
> 
> ...



http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601204&sid=aeP6KYaQ4o_k&refer=technology


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 21, 2007)

I need total hardware sales/market share for next gen consoles...handhelds too if possible...or by companies...anything...

Stat. (seriously, it's for a report due in a few hours, I'm just lost for some reason on finding this stuff)


----------



## Aman (Feb 21, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I need total hardware sales/market share for next gen consoles...handhelds too if possible...or by companies...anything...
> 
> Stat. (seriously, it's for a report due in a few hours, I'm just lost for some reason on finding this stuff)


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 21, 2007)

There's my site...I lost my bookmark for it and couldn't remember the URL...thanks...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2007)

VGcharts is not that reliable some of there figures are off but not by much, if anything you could have just went through this thread i allready gave the total numbers for Sony system and nintendo systems and Xbox 360s   hence there Finical figures came out not to long ago.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is January's 2007 figures, software, hardware, and revenue.




> *Top Software*
> 
> 1. 360 Lost Planet: Extreme Condition
> 2. PS2 Guitar Hero 2
> ...



Here are some graphics from IGN which i think are good.



Janurary really did not have many great 3rd party titles for wii however several good Wii 3rd titles will be launced this month so expect to see them sell well.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 22, 2007)

*Japan Software Sales*

*February 12 - 18, 2007*



> 1. 136,736 - Prof. Layton and the Mysterious Village (NDS)
> 2. 73,022 - Tales of Destiny 2 (PSP)
> 3. 45,486 - Bleach DS 2nd: Kokui Hirameku Requiem (NDS)
> 4. 44,600 - Death Note (NDS)
> ...



So much for the PS3 champion.



> 11. (NDS, Nintendo) New Super Mario Bros.
> 12. (NDS, Nintendo) Wario: Master of Disguise
> 13. (NDS, Marvelous Interactive) Harvest Moon: The Island I Grew Up On
> 14. (NDS, Nintendo) Animal Crossing Wild World
> ...



PS2 - 4
PSP - 2
PS3 - 1
NDS - 21
WII - 2 
*
Japan Hardware Sales!
*


> *
> February 12 - 18, 2007*
> 
> DSL - 136,846
> ...



360 is on the rise.

*
Total Hardware sales for Japan*



> Ps2 -22,027,500
> DS - 15,390,500
> PSP - 5,104,250
> Wii - 1,649,500
> ...



DS is catching up to PS2 and the DS sold that many in just roughly 2 years and a couple of months, when it took the ps2 6 years to sell 20 million.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 23, 2007)

*Canada console hardware sales in January:
*


> Wii 34,000
> PS2 27,000
> PS3 6,800
> 360 14,400



Wii dominated even harder than in the US. Also note that this is based on four weeks of sales compared to five weeks in the US NPD.





Also 


> 5 million in *3* months for the Wii
> 10 million in *17* months for the 360 (extrapolating data)



Wii is catching up quite quickly to 360.


----------



## Cero (Feb 27, 2007)

Haha Pokemon Daimond is 3rd xD

Wii is catching up, only half to go


----------



## Aman (Mar 2, 2007)

February 19-25th.

01. Monster Hunter Portable 2 (PSP) - 705,281 / New
02. Higurashi no Naku Koroni (PS2) - 80,002 / New
03. Fire Emblem: Goddess of Dawn (Wii) - 75,359 / New
04. SimCity DS (DS) - 50,826 / Ny
05. Prof. Layton and the Mysterious Village (DS) - 49,979 / 186,716
06. Wii Sports (Wii) - 47,053 / 1,090,736
07. Naruto: Shippuuden Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX (Wii) - 45,792 / New
08. Dragon Quest Monsters Joker (DS) - 40,507 / 1,174,576
09. Wii Play (Wii) - 35,811 / 944,586
10. Picross DS (DS) - 26,693 / 183,357


The sequel to Monster Hunter Portable kicked ass this week, and there are five new games in the top 10. Two of them are Wii games, Fire Emblem: Goddess of Dawn and the new Naruto GNT game, which means that nearly half of the top ten are Wii games. Wii Play is only about 60 000 copies left from the one million mark, so apparently most of the Wii owners in Japan own two Wii remotes or more. 

When it comes to the DS, the new Sim City game debuted as number four. Here's how each console's games did these week in the top 30.

DS - 19
Wii - 4
PS2 - 4
PSP - 2
360 - 1

GTA: San Andreas is at number 30 while Virtua Fighter 5 has left the top 30 already, and Crackdown for the Xbox 360 debuted at number 21.

Hardware will show up later.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 2, 2007)

*Japan Software Sales*


> *February 19 - 25, 2007*





> 01. (PSP, Capcom) Monster Hunter Portable 2nd - 705,281 / NEW
> 02. (PS2, Alchemist) Higurashi no Naku Koro ni - 80,002 / NEW
> 03. (WII, Nintendo) Fire Emblem: Goddess of the Dawn - 75,359 / NEW
> 04. (NDS, EA) SimCity DS - 50,826 / NEW
> ...




*Japan Hardware Numbers*



> *February 19 - 25, 2007*
> 
> DSL 136,128
> PSP 100,210
> ...




*Japan Life Time to Date HardWare Figures
*


> PS2 - 20,335,542
> DS+DSL - 15,383,087
> GBA+GBASP+GBM -15,320,625
> PSP - 4,969,957
> ...



Little over 2 years since DS has been out and its caching up to the total Ps2 numbers so quickly ( ps2 has been out for 6 /7 years in japan same with GBA)




> - Sony announced its PS2 action game God of War II has scored one million pre-orders in US, the game will be available on March 31, 2007.






> - Microsoft announced its Xbox 360 RPG Blue Dragon has sold over 150,000 copies in Japan since its release on December 7, 2006
> Not too shaby, but not too great either.






*UK top 20 for Week ending Feb 24*



> Week Ending February 24
> 
> 1 FINAL FANTASY XII
> 2 CRACKDOWN
> ...



Two new games take over the # 1 and 2 spots.
FF XII for the PS2 debuts at #1, moving 90,000 units and accounting for 53% of all full price PS2 games, and becoming the fifth new number one of the year so far – the highest number since 1999.
Crackdown for the 360 debuts at # 2, in the charts despite being on sale for just 2 days after it's Feb 23rd release.
For the 3rd straight week, no Wii title in the top 20.

translation




American total figures for systems will be updated at a later date.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 5, 2007)

I got this information from a fellow gaming site board i found it pretty interesting and very informative so here you go!

*Third Party Publisher Revenue Per Console*



> *All numbers are in thousands of US dollars.*
> 
> *Four Quarters Before Xbox 360*
> 
> ...





> *
> some figures from the same game publishers for a handheld comparison.*
> 
> *
> ...







> *
> Todd Bishup updated his blog, comparing Q4 from the last 3 years.
> *
> 
> ...


贈る言葉

Wii is doing extremely well for that little bit of time better than any previous nintendo console for 3rd party revenue this is great for 3rd partys to jump on the wii bandwaggon.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2007)

Nintendo DS is still doing great. Glad to see PSP still doing well. Seems all went up in percent. Good looking out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 7, 2007)

*Australian HardWare Figures*



> *2006*
> 
> PS2 - 265,000
> 360 - 140,000
> ...








> *2007 consoles sold*
> 
> 360 - 13k
> Wii - 17k



Wii has been the fastest selling console in austrailia in a long time ( terms of launch and what not)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 7, 2007)

*Japan Software Sales*



> *2/26 - 3/4 *
> 
> 01. (PS3, Bandai-Namco) Gundam Musou - 170,725 / NEW
> 02. (NDS, Banpresto) Super Robot Wars W - 139,311 / NEW
> ...



NDS - 22
WII - 5
PS2 - 1
PSP - 1
PS3 - 1 

From 11 - 30 i got from GAF.  Hardware figures will be released soon. Also it seems that PS3 got its first 100k title on the list and it's the highest selling PS3 game to date ( in japan  )


----------



## Aman (Mar 8, 2007)

^Nope, the first title at the top was VF5.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 8, 2007)

VF5 did not sell 100k 

Little WoW update




> The Burning Crusade has sold 3.5 million copies within one month.
> 
> North America = 1.9 million
> Europe = 1.6 million
> ...



夜中に書いたラブレター (Yonaka ni Kaita Love Letter)


----------



## Aman (Mar 8, 2007)

How interesting, your post used to say that Gundam Musou is the first PS3 game at the top, but now it says that it's the first title that reached 100 000 copies.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 8, 2007)

*Japan Hardware SALES*


> *2/26 - 3/4 *
> 
> Hardware-This Week | Last Week | YTD | LTD
> 1. NDS - 111,926 | 136,260 | 1,489,334 | 15,495,013
> ...



Wii has a 1 million console lead on PS3 in japan and DS officially passed life time sales of the GBA in japan ( which has been out for over 6 years compared to DS's 2 years and a few months )

Ps3 got a boost because of gundam lets see how long it lasts.


Here is just the list for this week .



> DSL  	111,814
> PSP 	66,156
> Wii 	57,972
> PS3 	44,000
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 15, 2007)

This was just posted up on IGN, all the NDP figures for feburary will be posted soon enough though




> Wii Top Seller in February
> New sales data from NPD shows that Nintendo's new console has long legs.
> by Matt Casamassina
> March 15, 2007 - The numbers are in, courtesy the NPD Group, and Wii was the best-selling home console in February. The system, which sold a whopping 435,000 units in January to take the number one spot, racked up an additional 335,000 in sales for February, beating out all competitors. In fact, the only hardware to beat Wii out in February was the Nintendo DS, which sold 485,000 units. Combined, the two systems took 54 percent of the overall hardware market for the month, according to Nintendo.
> ...


----------



## FitzChivalry (Mar 15, 2007)

I just went ahead and bought a DS Lite today. It was a whimsical purchase.

But Nintendo's dominating.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 15, 2007)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> But Nintendo's dominating.



Quote the raven... "yes they are."


*NPD Sales for February 2007*


> Nintendo DS 485,000
> Wii 335,000
> PlayStation 2 295,000
> Xbox 360 228,000
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 15, 2007)

I am really tired and well to lazy atm to make all this look better / nicer. I will do that later, anyways here is the top 10 games for last month.



> TOP 10 GAMES
> 
> 1. Crackdown (Xbox 360) - Microsoft - 427K
> 
> ...



here are more game sale figures afte the top 10



> Viva Pinata 18k
> Hannah Montana DS 30k
> Resistance: Fall of Man 70k
> Virtua Fighter 5 53k
> ...


----------



## Aman (Mar 16, 2007)

Umm, haven't you guys noticed something?

Horrible numbers for the PS3. The PS2 has never sold this badly, let's hope this get better, we need the competition after all...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 16, 2007)

^ eh , remeber gamecube? as long as we have 2 good compeitors its fine . plus Wii aimes at a differant market than the other two.


Although not great Ps3 numbers but it will show sony that arrogance can come back and bite them in the ass. ( something they needed for a while now) 

only thing in feb that kinda upsets me is that Viva Pinata  sold crappy  crackdown got number 1 because of halo 3  key i bet


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 16, 2007)

Mentioning GameCube...is a bad thing amigo.

Lol @ the sheer irony of the amiunt of Xbox's sold. 480. Xbox 480>>Xbox 360 har har.

But srsly, GBA>>PS3 in sales its just.....wow. And good games have stopped coming out for the GBA for months, minus the last two FF## Advanced games.


----------



## Aman (Mar 16, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ eh , remeber gamecube?


Oh no you didn't. 





> as long as we have 2 good compeitors its fine . plus Wii aimes at a differant market than the other two.
> 
> 
> Although not great Ps3 numbers but it will show sony that arrogance can come back and bite them in the ass. ( something they needed for a while now)
> ...


This is the successor to the Playstation 2, and there's more than enough supply, unlike for the Wii, which is why those numbers are horrible.

Very well for the Wii and DS though, obviously.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 16, 2007)

Aman said:


> Oh no you didn't.



……………………………………………………………………„~~---„„_
…………………………………………………………………_"iiiiiiiiii||||||||||||||||iiii
……………………………………………………………_iiiii||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||iiiiii„
…………………………………………………………iiii||||||||||||||||||||||||||||: : :!!!!!|||||||||||ii
……………………………………………………....||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||',''-,: : : : :!|||||||||||
…………………………………………………….,'||||||||||||||||||||||||!!!!!:,-':''::": : : : : :!|||||||||i
…………………………………………………..,|||||||||||||||||||!!!!!'''': : : ,-„„___: : : : :''-!!|||||||
………………………………………………….||||||||||||||||||!!: : : : : : :,-: ''''-,:¯''': : :___',||!
………………………………………………….|||||||||||||||||!!: : : : : : :-~'''¯o: : : :,':___: ||
………………………………………………….'|||||||||||||||||: : : : : : : : :~''''': : : :|: :~o: ,|l
…………………………………………………..'l||',¯''',!|:''': : : : : : : : : : : :_„: :''-„: : : |!'
……………………………………………………!|||\: : |: : : : : : : : : :„~'''-, „-: : ,): : :|
…………………………………………………….!|||||''',: : : : : : : : : ,': : : _ :''''~'': : :,'
…………………………………………………….ll|||||||: : : : : : : : : | -~''''____''-~„: :,'You didn't just say "Oh no he didn't" to MY system now did you?
……………………………………………………..l||||||',: : : : : : : : : : ¯¯''~----'': :::/
……………………………………………………...!|||||||''~-„ :: : : : : : : : '¯¯'''',:::,-'
………………………………………………………..''!!|: : : '' -, :::::::: : : : :::::,-'
………………………………………………………..,-'|: : : : : : : : :::""''~~~'''|~-„„„__…………___
………………………………………………………,';;;\: : : : : : : : : : : ::::::: |;;;;;;;;;;'''''~~~''''''';;;;;;''-„„
……………………………………………………,-'';;;;;;\: : : : : : : : : : : : : : :|',;;;;;;;;;;;'''-,_;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-„
……………………………………………….„„~';/;;;;;;;;;',_: : : : : : : ::::: : :,-''::''',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-„
…………………………………………..„~''';;,-'';;;;;;;;;;;;;\''''~----„„„„____„~''':::::::::\;;;;;;;;;;;,-'';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-„
……………………………………___„-'';;;;;;;;\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\;;;;;;;;;;;''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,;;;;''-„
……………………………..„~'''¯;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'',;;;;;;;;;;;;;'',::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-„
…………………………..,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::''',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;\;;;;;;;;''''-„
………………………….|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'',::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\;;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;''-„
………………………..,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-„;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-„
………………………,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''~,
……………………,-'';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''„;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'',:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::',;;;;;;;;;''|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-„„
…………………,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;-„;;;;;;;;;;;;;'|:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::|;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|
……………….,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-„;;;;;;;;;;;'',::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::'',;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;|',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'',
………………,|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-„;;;;;;;;;\:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;|~-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|
……………,-''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''',;;;;;;;;\:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::',;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;|…'',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'-„
………….,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-„;;;;;\:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::',;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;'|…|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
………..,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-,;;;',:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;'|…|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
………,'';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-'|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'',;;\::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;|…|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
……..,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-~''''-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'',|:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::',;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|…'',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
…..,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,/……..''''-„;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::',|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\….',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
…..|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;„„-~''………….'''~„;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
…,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|…………………''-„;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
…|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-'…………………….\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::',;;;;;;;;;;;;;',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
…|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-„„…………………….'',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::|;;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,'
…''',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''-„…………………….'-„;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::'',;;;;;;;;;;;;\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-'
……',;pm;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\……………………''„;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|


----------



## Aman (Mar 16, 2007)

I did.

Japanese Hardware sales, March 5th - March 11th.



> 1. DS Lite - 108,512 (-3,302) - 1,597,328 - 9,047,212
> 2. PSP - 56,175 (-9,980) - 560,159 - 5,092,288
> 3. Wii - 44,495 (-13,477) - 848,069 - 1,767,712
> 4. PS3 - 32,115 (-11,885) - 294,840 - 752,398
> ...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 16, 2007)

Aman said:


> I did.



That's it...RETARDED CHRIS HANSEN GO


*Spoiler*: __ 



??????????????????-^*''''*^~^*'''*^-??
??????????????.?-^*''::::::::::???-~-??~-*-??-^*~~-??
????????????..?-^*''::::???-::::??-~~-??::~-??::::/:::-~^:*^-?
???????????.?-*':::::::::?-^*::-??:::~-??::-?:\:::\:/::????-~:::::'\
??????????.../::::::::?-~^^::::^~-?:*-?::\::|:?-*-?/?:::::::::::??-::'\
??????????../::::::::/::-~~-??::-?::'\::|??-*' . . . . *-?::::???-~^:::|
??????????.|::::::::~~-??____???-~^* . . . . . . . . *-?:::::::-?\:|
??????????.|:::::?-^*''? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .'\::::^-?:-?\
??????????.|::::'| . . . . . . . . . . .??-~^^^***''''''**^~~'|::::~-??:'|
??????????..\:::'| _?????_ . . . . ?-*'':??-~^^**''''??'''''**^^\:::~-???:|
???????????\::'|''?_????_?''''**^- *^*'' .?-*'' ( .o .)?''*^ . \:::::::?-'?
???????????.*-|''??-~^**^~~-?*\. . . . *^~~~^*''? . . . .'\::::/ /''\'\
???????????...-| . .( .o. )??-* . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . \:/ / . | |
???????????....|?''''***''? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .| .\*-? '|
???????????....'\ . . . . . . ??- . . . . . . . \*~-? . . . . . . | ./-~./
???????????.... '\ . . . . . ./ . . . . . . . . . . . .) . . . . . '| . . /'
????????????...\ . . . . ( . _?? . . . .?-~-????-* . . . . . . '|*^*'
?????????????.\ . . . . *-'' . .'''*^*''' . . . . . . . . . . . . '|
??????????????\ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .__???-?? . . . '|..HAY U TAKE SEAT NAO
??????????????.'\ . . __?????-~~~-~^*'''?-~^*'''''?-* . / .\
???????????????\^*^-??~~~^^^**''''''?? ???-^*'' . . '/. . \-?-?
???????????????..\ . . '''*^^~~~-~~^*''' . . . . ?-* . . . | . \''*-??
????????????????.*-? . . . . . . . . . . . . ??-^'' . . . . / . . '\;;;;*^-??
????????????????....|*^-?? . . . . . . .??-*' . . . . . ./' . . . .|;;;;;;;;;;?''*^~-??_
???????????????.??-^*'|\ . . ?''*^~~^*'' . . . . . . .?-* . . . . /;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\;;;;;;;?'''*^~-??_
????????????..???-^*'';;;;;;;;| *-? . . . . . . . . . . . ?-*'' . . . . . /;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?''*^-??
????????????-^*''?;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;|\ . .*-?? . . . . . . .?-*' . . . . . . ./;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;*^~-??
??????????-^*';;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;;;'|.\ . . . *^~-????-^*' . . . . . . . . /;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?'''*^-??_
?????..??-^*'?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;| .\ . . . ?-*':::::::*-? . . . . . . ./;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?-^;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;''\
???.?-^*''?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;| . \ . ./''\:::::::::::/'''*^-? . . . /;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?-*'';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;;'\
??.../;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;*-?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;| . '\?-* . |:::::::/ . . . . *^-??/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;-'??;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'\
??..|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?-*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;| . . . . /?__?-* . . . . . . .'/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;*-?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
??.'|;;;;\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?-*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;| . . ?-*:::::::'\ . . . . . . ./;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;*?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'\
??..|;;;;;\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;| . /:::::::::::::'-? . . . . ./;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'\
??..'|;;;;;;\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'| ./::::::::::::::::'\ . . . /;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?-*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\
??...|;;;;;;;'\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'|/:::::::::::::::::::\ . . /;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?-*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|
???'|;;;;;;;;*-?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'|:::::::::::::::::::::\ ./;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?-*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'|
???.|;;;;;;;;;;;'\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|::::::::::::::::::::::'/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?-'';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|
???.'|;;;;;;;;;;;;'\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'|:::::::::::::::::::::/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?-'';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'|
???..|;;;;;;;;;;;;;\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|:::::::::::::::::::/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?-*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|
???..'|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\;;;;;;;;;;;;;'|:::::::::::::::::/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?-*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|
????|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\;;;;;;;;;;;;|:::::::::::::::/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?-'';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|
????'|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\;;;;;;;;;;'|:::::::::::::/;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?-'';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|
????.'|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\;;;;;;;;;'|:::::::::::/;;;;;;;;;;;;;?-*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;EasterEggs;;|




That way, noone gets annoyed by my consistent ASCII's >:3

also..Xbox is fully dead there XD. I remember one of the weeks it only sold ONE console.


----------



## Aman (Mar 17, 2007)

Japanese Software from March 5th - March 11th are out now too.



> 01. Yoshi's Island DS (DS) - 303,114 / NEW
> 02. Monster Hunter Portable 2nd (PSP) - 93,099 / 936,231
> 03. Prof. Layton and the Mysterious Village (DS) - 45,344 / 266,017
> 04. Kenka Bancho 2: Full Throttle (PS2) - 42,131 / NEW
> ...



Wii Play has passed a million.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2007)

*February sales in Canada:*



> The Wii was the top-selling console in February in terms of unit sales, followed by the PlayStation 2 - with consumers taken advantages of lower prices for the PS2 machine.
> 
> The Nintendo DS was third, ahead of the Xbox 360, the PSP, Nintendo's GameBoy Advance and the PlayStation 3.
> 
> ...



Triple slam for Wii. Best selling system (even by revenue), best selling accessory and best selling game.


*Exact numbers:*


> Wii - 28,556
> PS2 - 23,191
> DS - 22,870
> 360 - 12,390
> ...




Wii dominates, PS3 bombs.


*SOFTWARE:*


> 1. Wii Play with Wii Remote?Wii 27,000
> 2. Crackdown?Xbox 360
> 3. Diddy Kong Racing?Nintendo DS
> 4. The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess?Wii
> ...





> Even the Wii Remote that wasn't bundled with a game sold well, as it topped the NPD accessories sales chart. The Nunchuk attachment, Wii Points card, and Wii Classic Controller also ranked high on the charts, with the Xbox 360 wireless controller being the only non-Nintendo product to make it into the top five, landing in third place.




Also here is a more info on *February's Numbers in America*( revenue etc) 




> *Top Software (by Units)*
> 
> 1. 360 Crackdown ? 427,000
> 2. Wii Play ? 371,000
> ...



Sources


Roy Buchanan - Wayfaring Blues


----------



## ZE (Mar 18, 2007)

So, the psp sells more in japan than the wii? Looks like its not a failure after all.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2007)

^ thats because of monster hunter after that dies down the PSP will be back to its normal 20k a week again.

Lets look at the top 50 in japan.



> 01. (NDS, Nintendo) Yoshi's Island DS - 303,114 / NEW
> 02. (PSP, Capcom) Monster Hunter Portable 2nd - 93,099 / 936,231
> 03. (NDS, Level 5) Prof. Layton and the Mysterious Village - 45,344 / 266,017
> 04. (PS2, Spike) Kenka Bancho 2: Full Throttle - 42,131 / NEW
> ...



PSP - 1
PS2 - 6
Ps3 -  2
Wii  -  7
NDS - 34





plus like i said nintendo cannot exceed its 6 million shipment until march ends. Way economics work really they cannot go above what they reported in there finical statements.


----------



## Aman (Mar 18, 2007)

ZE said:


> So, the psp sells more in japan than the wii? Looks like its not a failure after all.


Yep, even though  Monster Hunter 1, Monster Hunter 2 Metal Gear Solidortable Ops and MNGolf are the only games that have sold over 300,000 copies in a week while the GC has 28 titles that have done that (and the PSP has a bigger userbase compared to what the GC had at that time). Btw, the DS has 38 titles that have done that. The Gamecube and Xbox also sold more software than the PSP in the US back in December, the two dead consoles.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2007)

Leave all the chit chat out of the thread please and fanboyish comments. Should make a discussion for this thread alone. This thread is only for sale information and for people to find it easily and not scroll through people chatting away.


Going to have to ask a mod to delete some posts.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Mar 19, 2007)

Please keep in mind that this thread was created by SSJ3 so if he doesn't want chit chatting in the thread, then you should respect it.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 20, 2007)

damn I wonder how the 360 will sell when Lost Odyssey and Eternal Sonata drops.

week 1: 360-20,000

week 2: 360-13,000

week 3: 360-6,000

 they are so biased.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 21, 2007)

*Media Create Sales 12 - 18 March!*


> 01. (NDS, Nintendo) Yoshi's Island DS - 131,843 / 434,958
> 02. (NDS, Bandai-Namco) Word Puzzle Mojipittan DS - 71,701 / NEW
> 03. (PSP, Capcom) Monster Hunter Portable 2nd - 64,368 / 1,000,599
> 04. (WII, Nintendo) Wii Sports - 38,560 / 1,204,234
> ...



NDS - 22
WII - 4
PS2 - 2
PSP - 1
PS3 - 1 

Nintendo has japan by the balls.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2007)

Anyone finds the secret of why DS games are higher then any current gen/last gen system please tell me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 21, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Please keep in mind that this thread was created by SSJ3 so if he doesn't want chit chatting in the thread, then you should respect it.



I assume no one read chams chams post?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 22, 2007)

A Total Hardware Life to date for all Current systems will be posted soon. Gathered from MEdia create , NDP , Famitsu and Finical reports .  O btw Xbox360 Did not sell 10 million units yet however they did "ship" 10.5 million units. 

Expect that to be posted in a couple of hours but for now here are the top 20 games in UK since the release of FF12.

Plus Anything to discuss about these figures etc disucss the Appropriate news threads thank you 


*UK Top 20 Games*


> *Week Ending February 24*
> 
> 1 FINAL FANTASY XII
> 2 CRACKDOWN
> ...



Two new games take over the # 1 and 2 spots.
FF XII for the PS2 debuts at #1, moving 90,000 units and accounting for 53% of all full price PS2 games, and becoming the fifth new number one of the year so far ? the highest number since 1999.
Crackdown for the 360 debuts at # 2, in the charts despite being on sale for just 2 days after it's Feb 23rd release.
For the 3rd straight week, no Wii title in the top 20.

Eureka Seven forums





> *Week Ending March 3*
> 
> 1 FINAL FANTASY XII
> 2 CRACKDOWN
> ...



The top 2 stay the same with FINAL FANTASY XII for the PS2 at # 1, and CRACKDOWN for the 360 at # 2.
THE SIMS 2: SEASONS makes it's debut at # 3, leading to 3 Sims titles in the top 20.
GEARS OF WAR and BATTLESTATIONS: MIDWAY return to the top 20 for the 360.
After 3 straight weeks with no Wii titles in the top 20, SONIC AND THE SECRET RINGS for the Wii makes it's debut at # 5, and ZELDA and EXCITE TRUCK return to the top 20.

Eureka Seven forums



> *Week Ending March 10*
> 
> 1 TOM CLANCY'S GHOST RECON: WARFIGHTER 2
> 2 FINAL FANTASY XII
> ...



GRAW 2 for the 360 debutes at # 1, doing one better than the original GRAW which peaked at # 2 when it was released March last year.
After 2 weeks at # 1, Final Fantasy XII (PS2) gets knocked down to # 2, and Crackdown (360) falls from # 2 to # 5.
GTA Vice City Stories (PS2), which was initially released last year, moves up to # 3, after a price cut.
So far this year, 360 games have now been at # 1, in 5 out of the 10 games charts weeks.

Seriously this has to stop




> *Week Ending March 17*
> 
> 1 GRAND THEFT AUTO: VICE CITY STORIES
> 2 TOM CLANCY'S GHOST RECON: WARFIGHTER 2
> ...



After one week at the top, GRAW2(360) falls to # 2, to be replaced by the PS2's GTA: Vice City Stories, which took # 1 by just 200 units, in it's second week after the price cut.
Sonic and the Secret Rings(Wii) holds at 4, while Crackdown (360) falls one spot to # 6 in it's 4th week in the charts.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 22, 2007)

*LTD of ALL Wii titles uptill March the 4th*
*
United States only*



> NPD from 19 November - 4 March (February NPD)
> 1. The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess - 1,250,000
> 2. Wii Play W/ Remote - 371,000
> 3. Rayman: Raving Rabbids - 325,000
> ...




*Total Hardware Life To Date Sales 
*

If you Wish to Discuss about these Figures please do so in the News threads ( Sony, Nintendo, Microsoft ) please .



> 0.38m Japan
> 5.88m Americas
> 3.40m Others
> 
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 23, 2007)

*Japan HARDWARE sales *



> *March 12th - 18*
> 
> DSL  	121,471
> Wii 	67,070
> ...


----------



## X (Mar 25, 2007)

I've never thought that Wii would own PS3 that much in sales O.O"


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 26, 2007)

Inaxity, please no chit chatting in this thread Only sales information is allowed. Please do that in the Console News threads.

Austrillian Ps3 Launch figures and Comparisons. 



> *Sony PS3 Sales Fly But Sales On eBay Flop*



*Spoiler*: __ 



By David Richards and Wire Services | Monday | 26/03/2007
More than 20,000 Sony PS3 consoles and accessories worth more than $25 million have been sold in Australia during the past few days. This falls significantly short of both the Microsoft Xbox 360 and Nintendo Wii first week sales.

However the big advantage to Sony Computer Entertainment  is that it is selling a console that has a big margin in it for both the retailer and itself.

The Microsoft Xbox 360 sold 30,421 units valued at $30 and $40 million in its first week and the Nintendo Wii over 32,901 units at an average price of $399.

According to Games Spot "At more than 20,000 units in the first three days, the PS3 looks unlikely to challenge the Nintendo Wii for the title of fastest seller in Australia." The previous record holder was the Xbox 360, which sold 30,421 units in its first four days of availability. Before the 360, Sony's PSP was king with 27,055 units sold in the first four days.

Over at eBay the PS3 has appeared to be flop compared to past sales of pre ordered Xbox consoles. On past form, the launch of the PlayStation 3 should have provided a guaranteed quick buck for anyone lucky enough to secure a pre-ordered console, but eBay's pricelist suggests that this time round the touts have misjudged demand.

When the Xbox 360 and PlayStation Portable arrived they were fetching two or three times their asking prices on the online auction site, but Sony's latest console is going for about $900 less than the recommended retail price.

The problem for the PS3 touts is that the console is still readily available with Sony Entertainment Australia PR Manager Adrian Christie saying "We are confident that we can keep up supply to retailers. This is a committment we made prior to the launch and we intend to keep it".

Analysts have said that the high price of the PS3 may also have reduced demand. Carl Gressum, senior analyst at the technology consultancy Ovum, said the first buyers would be dedicated Sony fans. "Those consumers tend to be willing to pay a large premium to get the new PlayStation," he said. "That is a limited market so Sony will need to get the price down quickly in order to reach a bigger market."

Retailers and analysts have suggested that PlayStation sales will strengthen throughout the year and are predicting Australian sales of between 120,000 and 200,000 consoles by the end of the year.

Those looking for quicker profits would have done better to focus their attention on the Nintendo Wii, a $399 games system with a wireless, motion sensitive wand. This console, packaged with five games, is fetching more than $800 on eBay.


 

Reason



*PS3 Breaks Sales Records In UK*


> MCV reports that some 165,000 PS3s were sold to gamers in the UK over the weekend, besting initial weekend sales figures by console rivals Wii and Xbox 360. Shocking.





Well I guess  those LCD TV's Really helped push the PS3 ( I mean why not they were free if you purchased a PS3 lucky UK  ) 




* UK top 20 Software Figures for the* *Week Ending March 24*


> 1 RESISTANCE: FALL OF MAN
> 2 MOTORSTORM
> 3 BRIAN LARA INTERNATIONAL CRICKET 2007
> 4 VIRTUA TENNIS 3
> ...


As expected, after just 2 days on the market, the PS3 scores #1 and # 2 on the UK games charts, something that the Wii has never been abe to do in over 3 months on the market.
In addition to PS3 games dominating the top 10, the PS3 helps the multi-paltform COD3 to make the top 10 again at # 5.
Oustide the PS3, Brian Lara International Cricket 2007(360,PS2,PC) took # 3 in it's first week in the charts, and PC shooter S.T.A.L.K.E.R: Shadow of Chernobyl achieved good sales on its first weekend of release, taking the # 8 position in the all-formats chart.

GRAW2(360) completes the top 10 at # 10.

Link removed


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 29, 2007)

*Japan Weekly Software SALES!*




> *3/19 - 3/25
> 
> *01. (PS2, Koei) Musou Orochi - 406,247 / NEW
> 02. (NDS, Nintendo) Yoshi's Island DS - 100,812 / 535,770
> ...



NDS - 22 
WII - 3 
PS2 - 2 
PSP - 1 
PS3 - 1 
360 - 1 

Seems like an Xbox360 game beat out the PS3's only title on the top 30 =0 . Hardware figures will be released soon. 

Also If you want to discuss about these figures do so in the corresponding news threads  ( Microsoft, Nintendo, Sony threads)  Not here, thx =)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 30, 2007)

*JAPAN hardware Sales!

**March 19 - 25, 2007*



> Hardware - This Week | Last Week | YTD | LTD
> 1. NDS - 130,684 | 121,630 | 1,850,279 | 15,855,958
> 2. WII - 75,571 | 67,070 | 990,710 | 1,910,353
> 3. PSP - 41,546 | 43,769 | 645,474 | 5,177,603
> ...





Not much changed.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 5, 2007)

*Japan Software SALES 
*

*Media Create 3-26 / 4-01*




> 01. (PS2, Square-Enix) Kingdom Hearts II: Final Mix+ - 173,212 / NEW
> 02. (PS2, Koei) Musou Orochi - 73,387 / 479,635
> 03. (NDS, Nintendo) More English Training - 49,712 / NEW
> 04. (NDS, Bandai-Namco) Digimon Story: Sunburst - 48,192 / NEW
> ...



NDS - 20
PS2 - 4
WII - 3
PSP - 1
PS3 - 1
360 - 1

Great Gatsby! The DS is a juggernaut... :amazed


----------



## Aman (Apr 5, 2007)

Chart that shows how well consoles have done during the first four months of their life in America, numbers are from NPD. Chart shows software and hardware.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 5, 2007)

Chat about these figures in the Gaming news threads...


*Japan HARDWARE sales *

*3-26 / 4-01  *



> DSL  	79,897
> Wii 	51,365
> PSP 	39,077
> PS2 	17,787
> ...




PS2 once again beat ps3   First time in japan that DSL was below 100k units in like a year.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 9, 2007)

*Nintendo eyes 62 percent profit rise in '06/07 
*


> TOKYO (Reuters) - Japanese video game maker Nintendo Co. is eyeing a record group recurring profit of 260 billion yen ($2.2 billion) for the year ended March 31 on strong sales of its handheld DS consoles and a weaker yen, the Nikkei business daily said on Friday.
> 
> The figure, above a market estimate for a 242.4 billion yen profit by 17 analysts polled by Reuters, would represent a 62 percent rise year-on-year and would exceed Nintendo's previous forecast by 24 percent.
> 
> ...




ya

*Austrillian Launch Sales*



> PS3: 27083 (first 10 days)
> 360: 36627 (first 11 days)
> Wii: 41369 (first 11 days)






Remember Discuss about these figures in the Console threads please not here.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 11, 2007)

Kimimaro: Master Bone

*Wii enjoys third biggest sales week since launch (UK)
*


> *Nintendo's console outselling PS3 and 360*





> Nintendo has told GamesIndustry.biz that Easter gift buying and a rise in the number of Wii units shipped to retail contributed to 25,000 units being sold in the UK last week.
> 
> Leaked Chart-Track figures showed that 17,000 PlayStation 3 units were shifted during the same period, while the figure for Xbox 360 stood at 11,000. A spokesperson for Chart-Track declined to comment on the data.
> 
> ...





*PS3 and Wii software LTD in Japan*



> *PS3*
> 
> 1. Gundam Musou - 238,000
> 2. Gundam Target in Sight - 128,000
> ...





And just for kicks:

2. Wii Play - 1,097,000
PS3 TOTAL 1,097,000 - attach rate 1.35


Discuss these figures in the news threads!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 12, 2007)

*Media Create Software  Sales 4/2 - 4/8 ( Japan)*


> 01 [PS2] Naruto: Shippuuden N-Ultimate Accelerator (Bandai-Namco) - 75,453 / NEW
> 02 [PSP] Gundam SEED Alliance vs. ZAFT Portable (Bandai-Namco) - 58,751 / NEW
> 03 [NDS] Yoshi's Island DS (Nintendo) - 47,566 / 629,459
> 04 [PS2] Pro Baseball Spirits 4 (Konami) - 40,891 / 82,052
> ...



NDS - 18
PS2 - 6
PSP - 3
WII - 2
PS3 - 1


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 12, 2007)

*Japan Hardware Sales *



> *April 2 - 8, 2007*
> 
> DSL - 110,845
> Wii - 52,583
> ...



PS3 dropped below 15K for the first time.


Discuss figures in the Corresponding Console News threads!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 17, 2007)

Expect March sale figures for America later on today or tomorrow. Unil then here is some good stock information.


*



Nintendo Shares Rise to Record on JPMorgan Coverage (Update3)

Click to expand...

*


> By Masaki Kondo
> 
> April 16 (Bloomberg) -- Shares of Nintendo Co. surged to a record as JPMorgan Securities Japan Co. started coverage of the company with an ``overweight'' rating on its earnings prospects from the Wii game console.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 18, 2007)

Tomorrow March American Hardware / Software figures will be released. So until then enjoy these top 30 Japanese figures! Remember discussion about these figures goes to the consoles news threads.



> *
> Media Create Sales 4/9-4/15 *





> 01 [NDS] Phoenix Wright 4 (Capcom) - 250,186 / NEW
> 02[NDS] Mario vs. Donkey Kong 2: March of the Minis (Nintendo) - 92,017 / NEW
> 03[WII] Wii Sports (Nintendo) - 41,035 / 1,356,966
> 04 [NDS] Yoshi's Island DS (Nintendo) - 40,974 / 670,432
> ...



NDS - 19
PS2 - 6
PSP - 3
WII - 2



Very nice opening for Phoenix Wright 4 and looks like a there will be a bounce back for Wii HW numbers.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 19, 2007)

The following Figures are Lifetime to date sales in america for all consoles. Also March hardware and software sales for america as well! Please remember discuss about these figures in the corresponding news threads.


*Lifetime to Date Hardware Sales-*



> 1 PlayStation2 37.975.000
> 2 Game Boy Advance 35.584.000
> 3 Xbox 14.500.480
> 4 Gamecube 11.746.000
> ...



Note that this is North America ONLY. Not worldwide.



*March 2007*



> DS = 508,000
> PS2 = 280,000
> Wii = 259,000
> 360 = 199,000
> ...



Wii still in a Supply constraint and DS sales exploded , PS2 saw an increase thx to God of War 2. 

*
Top 20 Software for March*



> 1.PS2 GOD OF WAR II 833K
> 2.360 TOM CLANCY'S GHOST RECON: ADVANCED WARFI 394K
> 3.360 GUITAR HERO 2 W/ GUITAR 291K
> 4.WII PLAY W/ REMOTE 273K
> ...



Also Wii reached 7 million consoles sold worldwide not to long ago.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 20, 2007)

> *Media Create  JAPAN HARDWARE Sales 4/9-4/15*





> DSL  	133,325
> Wii 	75,759
> PSP 	24,850
> PS2 	12,872
> ...



Wii and DS increased while all sony consoles and 360 took a decrease.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 26, 2007)

> *Media Create Figures for the 16th - 22nd of  April!
> *





> 01./00. [WII] Super Paper Mario (Nintendo) - 144,192 / NEW
> 02./00. [PS2] Fate/Stay Night [Realta Nua] (Kadokawa Shoten) - 134,887 / NEW
> 03./00. [PS2] Persona 3 (Atlus) - 90,369 / NEW
> 04./00. [NDS] Nodame Cantabile (Bandai-Namco) - 50,785 / NEW
> ...



NDS - 18
PS2 - 6
PSP - 3
WII - 3


Some more software numbers.



> This Week/LTD
> 
> *Wii:*
> 
> ...




Hardware sales will be released soon for this week ( Japan )


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 26, 2007)

> *JAPAN HARDWARE SALES for the  16th - 22nd of April*





> Hardware - This Week | Last Week | YTD | LTD
> 1. NDS - 172,440 | 133,471 | 2,347,137 | 16,352,816
> 2. WII - 77,913 | 75,759 | 1,248,330 | 2,167,973
> 3. PSP - 29,459 | 24,850 | 770,363 | 5,302,492
> ...




Ps3 keeps declining


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 28, 2007)

Microsoft posted record profits overall, but Entertainment lost another $315 million.



> MyTube
> 
> Microsoft (Q3 Ended March 31, 2007)
> Sales: $14,398
> ...



All numbers are in millions of US dollars.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 8, 2007)

> * Media Create  JAPAN Software Sales 4/23 - 4/29 *





> 01./00. [NDS] Final Fantasy XII: Revenant Wings (Square-Enix) - 274,004 / NEW
> 02./00. [NDS] Momotarou Dentetsu DS: Tokyo & Japan (Hudson) - 78,980 / NEW
> 03./01. [WII] Super Paper Mario (Nintendo) - 75,839 / 220,031
> 04./08. [WII] Wii Sports (Nintendo) - 58,026 / 1,458,814
> ...



Discuss these figures in the corresponding News threads.


----------



## Kensei (May 8, 2007)

```
[SIZE="5"][B]Media Create Japan Hardware Sales 4/23-4/29[/B][/SIZE]
```


```
[SIZE="3"]      
Hardware - This Week | Last Week | YTD | LTD
1. NDS - 256,063 | 172,440 | 2,603,200 | 16,608,879
2. WII - 102,522 | 77,913 | 1,350,852 | 2,270,495
3. PSP - 33,860 | 29,459 | 804,223 | 5,336,352
4. PS3 - 12,791 | 11,000 | 404,082 | 861,640
5. PS2 - 12,584 | 11,398 | 309,789 | 20,464,648
6. 360 - 3,162 | 2,307 | 90,345 | 355,047
7. GBA - 1,125 | 1,364 | 34,654 | 15,332,733
8. NGC - 167 | 266 | 6,369 | 4,175,837 
[/SIZE]
```


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 9, 2007)

well  top 30 software from japan was posted here is 11 to 50.



> 11./00. [NDS] Ledendary Treasure; Osu! Banchou; Yoshimune (Paon) - 31,554
> 12./10. [NDS] Yoshi's Island DS (Nintendo) - 30,937
> 13./15. [NDS] More Brain Age (Nintendo) - 27,617
> 14./14. [NDS] New Super Mario Bros. (Nintendo) - 26,744
> ...




So not a Single PS3 game sold 5,819 copies 

( discuss these figures in the corresponding news threads)


----------



## Aman (May 10, 2007)

> *Media Create JAPAN Software Sales 4/30 - 5/6*





> 01. Final Fantasy XII: Revenant Wings (DS) - 109,326 / 383,330
> 02. Super Paper Mario (Wii) - 90,151 / 310,182
> 03. Wii Sports (Wii) - 84,782 / 1,543,596
> 04. Yoshi's Island DS (DS) - 58,948 / 791,132
> ...





> DS - 21
> Wii - 5
> PS2 - 2
> PSP - 2


 **


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 10, 2007)

> *
> Media Create JAPAN Harware Sales 4/30 - 5/6*





> DSL 285,123
> Wii 101,320
> PSP 35,172
> PS2 14,815
> ...



Wii beats Ps3 basically on a 9 to 1 ratio 




> Hardware - This Week | Last Week | YTD | LTD
> 1. NDS - 285,192 | 256,063 | 2,888,392 | 16,894,071
> 2. WII - 101,320 | 102,522 | 1,452,172 | 2,371,815
> 3. PSP - 35,172 | 33,860 | 839,395 | 5,371,524
> ...







here is the 11 to 50 for software ( same week)



> 11./09. [NDS] Phoenix Wright 4 (Capcom)
> 12./20. [NDS] Mario Kart DS (Nintendo)
> 13./15. [NDS] More English Training (Nintendo)
> 14./10. [NDS] Panel de Pon DS (Nintendo)
> ...



Discuss these figures in the corresponding news threads please.


----------



## Aman (May 16, 2007)

> *Japan Software Sales 6/6 - 13/6*





> 01. Final Fantasy Tactics: The Lion War (DS) - 174,296 / 174,296
> 02. Final Fantasy XII: Revenant Wings (DS) - 67,900 / 467,021
> 03. Super Paper Mario (Wii) - 59,754 / 391,125
> 04. Wii Sports (Wii) - 52,555 / 1,588,355
> ...





> *Japan Hardware Sales 6/6 - 13/6*





> Nintendo DS Lite - 181,620 / 17,092,210
> Wii - 66,657 / 2,459,437
> PSP - 33,197 / 5,499,985
> PS2 - 11,712 / 21,828,425
> ...



PS3 sells less than 10,000 units for the first time.

And software on each console for this past week and how much has been sold on each console so far.



> Nintendo DS Lite - 632,418 / 67,498,441
> Nintendo Wii - 227,251 / 5,889,547
> PSP - 214,176 / 11,035,077
> PS2 - 78,684 / 30,723,950
> ...



...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 17, 2007)

Aman's figures ( the hardware ones) are from famitsu's figures NOT media create ( do not want to get the people confused )


Here are the 11 to 30 games in Japan for this week



> *
> 11./13. [NDS] More English Training (Nintendo)
> 12./15. [NDS] Brain Age (Nintendo)
> 13./11. [NDS] Phoenix Wright 4 (Capcom)
> ...


*
*

NDS - 22
WII - 4
PSP - 3
PS2 - 1 
^ Thats how many are total from 1-30.

NPD ( american figures for april) and Media Creates figures will come out tomorrow.


----------



## Rowloman (May 17, 2007)

GO PS3 I had a wii sold it, I like importing anime games so I didn't want an XBox, I love my ps3 can't wait for FF13 and Guitar Hero 3 to come out for it, just hope I don't have to buy a new guitar.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 17, 2007)

Row this is not a discussion thread  this is for only facts and figures. PLease take the chit chat to the corresponding console news threads please.


Anyways Sony's Finical reports came out  here they are.



> Sony Games lost nearly $1 billion for the quarter and $2 billion for the year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All numbers are in millions of US dollars.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 17, 2007)

*April USA SOFTWARE AND HARDWARE FIGURES! *



> *April 2007*
> 
> Nintendo DS 471k
> Wii 360k
> ...




I will post revenue and all that later  and 83k for ps3


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 17, 2007)

Fucking A'...GBA>>PS3...again?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 17, 2007)

* April NPD data  ( Canada) *



> *
> Wii 42.1k
> DS 34.9k
> PS2 18k
> ...




REMEMBER THIS IS NOT A CHAT THREAD. THE CONSOLE NEWS THREADS ARE WHERE THE CHIT CHATTING GOES! THANK YOU! I said this so many times =/


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 18, 2007)

MEDIA CREATE Official Japan Figures for May 6th to the 13th ( HARDWARE)



> DSL 163,785
> Wii 52,544
> PSP 34,433
> PS2 10,414
> ...


----------



## Aman (May 18, 2007)

German Hardware figures (April)
*
Hardware.*



> 1. Nintendo Wii - 20,000
> 2. Playstation 3 -16,000
> 3. Xbox 360 - 9,500



Total hardware sales: 



> 1. Xbox 360 - 262,000 (Since December 2005)
> 2. Nintendo Wii - 222,000 (Since December 2006)
> 3. Playstation 3 - 70,500 (Since March 2007)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 18, 2007)

*HARDWARE LIFE TO DATE IN USA*



> *Hardware Life-to-Date*
> 
> PS2 – 38.2 million
> GBA – 35.7 million
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 18, 2007)

Talk about these figures in the corresponding console news threads  thx 

*
"Wii outsells the PS2s records in its initial 6 months"*



> To steal a term coined by Kotaku, I put together the above charticle juxtaposing the first six month console sales of Wii, 360, PS3, PS2, Xbox, and GameCube. First, the Wii has sold better than the mighty PS2 after the first six months. Amazingly, both the PS3 and 360 sold worse than the GameCube for the same period (!). Cumulative first six month totals in units sold are as follows:
> 
> 1. Wii (2,470,000)
> 2. PS2 (2,200,000)
> ...



Link removed


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 24, 2007)

Remeber Discuss these figures in the corresponding console threads.

*Media Create FIGURES! ( software) 14 - 20 May!*



> 01./00. [PS2] Shining Wind (Sega) - 78,030 / NEW
> 02./00. [NDS] Moero! Nekketsu Rhythm Damashii: Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan 2 (Nintendo) - 70,821 / NEW
> 03./00. [PS2] Odin Sphere (Atlus) - 59,248 / NEW
> 04./01. [PSP] Final Fantasy Tactics: The Lion War (Square-Enix) - 39,480 / 194,371
> ...




The New Super Mario brothers and Brain age hit over 4 million in Japan alone! Media Create Hardware figures will be out shortly.


Also here is something very interesting, this graph shows that final Fantasy is losing steam in japan ( in terms of sales and what not)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 24, 2007)

*Discuss about these figures in the corresponding news threads please!!*

*MEDIA CREATE HARDWARE SALES! FOR MAY 14 - 20th!*





> DSL 111,213
> Wii 52,193
> PSP 27,505
> PS2 10,881
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 31, 2007)

Remeber discuss these figures in the corresponding news threads ( xbox360,Wii,Ps3)


*FRANCE HARDWARE FIGURES! *

here

For those that don't read french, it says the Wii LTD numbers in France are of 410k units. In France ALONE! What's more interesting, , is that they say France has between 21% and 25% of Europe console (+ handheld I think) market share.

The article said the Wii already had sold half the number of XB360 at launch.
So, it's a matter of time until it's caught up in France, if it's not already.
I know it's the same in Germany. Only UK will take longer IMHO


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 1, 2007)

Remeber Discuss these figures in the Console news/discussion threads. Thx 






*Media Create JAPAN HARDWARE FIGURES! for May 21st to the 27th!*



> DSL  	127,461
> Wii 	58,644
> PSP 	26,097
> PS2 	11,311
> ...





*MEDIA CREATE SOFTWARE SALES! *




> *
> May 21 - 27, 2007*
> 
> 
> ...



Forza 2 sold pretty well!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 2, 2007)

Remeber Discuss these figures in the corresponding console threads.


*MEDIA CREATE SOFTWARE SALES MAY 21 -27th!*



> 11./00. [360] Forza Motorsport 2 (Microsoft)
> 12./01. [PS2] Shining Wind (Sega)
> 13./12. [NDS] Yoshi's Island DS (Nintendo)
> 14./00. [PS2] Pachinko Ultraman: (Hackberry)
> ...




     NDS - 18
    PS2 - 4
    WII - 4
    PSP - 3
    360 - 1


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 8, 2007)

Remember, if you want to talk about these figures , do it in the Console NEWS THREADS!. 




> *Media Create Hardware Sales, Japan, 5/28 - 6/3*





> DSL 123,140
> Wii 69,748
> PSP 26,358
> PS2 11,814
> ...




 The Wii has now passed 2,600,000 in Japan, the Ps3 has yet to reach 1 million. Software figures will be released sortly, here is something from GAF that I think people will like.



> Wii comparisons: At 27 weeks, Wii is where GCN was at 115.5 weeks (November 26, 2003), where DS was at 31.9 weeks (July 9, 2005), where PS2 was at 26.1 weeks (August 27, 2000), and where PSP was at 55.3 weeks (December 27, 2005).
> 
> PS3 comparisons: At 30 weeks, PS3 is where PS2 was at 3.5 weeks (March 22, 2000), where PSP was at 11.7 weeks (February 24, 2005), where GCN was at 15.9 weeks (December 29, 2001), and where Wii was at 4.9 weeks (December 30, 2006).
> 
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 14, 2007)

Remember, if you want to talk about these figures , do it in the Console NEWS THREADS!.


*
Canadian NPD May Sales*




> Wii - 37,300
> DS - 35,900
> PS2 - 18,200
> PSP - 15,000
> ...




  wow.


----------



## Aman (Jun 14, 2007)

*Media Create Software Sales, Japan, 6/4 - 6/10*



> 01. Hisshou Pachinko * Pachislot Capture Series Vol. 10 CR - Neon Genesis Evangelion (PS2) - 80,586 / NEW
> 02. DS Observation Training (DS) - 62,537 / 157,371
> 03. Dragon Ball Z: Shin Budokai Another Road (PSP) - 44,337 / NEW
> 04. Final Fantasy II (PSP) - 36,637 / NEW
> ...



DS - 20
Wii - 6
PSP - 3
PS2 - 1


----------



## Aman (Jun 14, 2007)

*Australian Software Sales Charts for June 10*


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2007)

*May USA SOFTWARE AND HARDWARE FIGURES!*



> *HARDWARE*
> 
> Nintendo DS - 423K
> Nintendo Wii - 338k
> ...


----------



## Aman (Jun 15, 2007)

> *Media Create Software Sales, Japan, 6/4 - 6/10*
> 
> DS Lite: 117,193
> Wii: 64,529
> ...



As expected.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 16, 2007)

Remeber discuss these figures in the Console NEWS THREADS! Thx 




I know I forgot japans software sales for two weeks ago =/ Well here they are!

*
JAPAN SOFTWARE SALES! ( MEDIA CREATE)*



> *May 28 - June 3, 2007*
> 
> 1. 94,834 - Visual Training (DS)
> 2. 43,771 - Resident Evil 4 (Wii)
> ...




Here is the overall console sales for the month of may in japan and America.


----------



## Kensei (Jun 21, 2007)

*Top 30 Media Create June 11 - June 17*



> 01./02. [NDS] Practice by Observing:
> DS Observation Training (Nintendo) - 63,439 / 220,810
> 02./00. [360] Trusty Bell ~Chopin's Dream~ (Bandai-Namco) - 49,334 / NEW
> 03./00. [PS3] Ninja Gaiden Sigma (Tecmo) - 46,307 / NEW
> ...



*
Famitsu HW June 11 - June 17*



> Wii - 70,356
> PS3 - 11,012
> 360 - 7,654


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 22, 2007)

Please Remember to discuss these figures in the console news threads! thank you 


*[JAPAN]Media Create Hardware SALES  *




> June 11- 17th!
> 
> DSL  	118,684
> Wii 	65,521
> ...




 Xbox360 almost past out Ps3! Not to forget that it almost got number 1 game this week


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 28, 2007)

Remember discuss these figures in the console threads please 


*Media Create Software Sales 6/18 - 6/24
*



> 01. [NDS] The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass (Nintendo) - 303,000
> 02. [NDS] Itadaki Street DS (Square-Enix) - 149,000
> 03. [NDS] Practice by Observing: DS Observation Training (Nintendo) - 44,000 / 265,000
> 04. [WII] Wii Sports (Nintendo) - 34,000 / 1,756,000
> ...




The First time a Zelda game sold really good in japan 
Also the Zelda DS figures are only the sold figures for 2 days ( it came out the end of the week) So 330k in two days for a Zelda game in Japan is impressive.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 29, 2007)

Discuss these figures in the Console news threads not here! Thx 




> *[JAPAN]Media Create Hardware SALES
> *





> NDS - 163,918
> WII - 65,582
> PSP - 32,984
> PS2 - 11,962
> ...




*Total Handheld Sales for Japan Only*




> NDS - 17,819,717
> GBA - 15,338,311
> PSP - 5,576,971



PS2 is roughly over 20 million, and took over 6 years for it to do it. DS is almost at 20 million at did it in under 2 and a half 


Also the Zelda DS figures are only the sold figures for 2 days ( it came out the end of the week) So 330k in two days for a Zelda game in Japan is impressive.


*Total Console Sales for Japan only*



> Wii 2,800,576
> Ps2 20,558,916
> Ps3  938,575
> 360  380,131
> GC 4,177,776


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 29, 2007)

> *700k Wii's sold in France alone!*







> Au total 700.000 Wii se sont vendues en France.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 2, 2007)

While searching around the net, I came across some very good information.




> Since it's interesting, I dug up some US video games industry market sales statistics for the last few years. I'll look for some more years and regions too.





> *US Total Game Software Sales*
> 
> 1995 - $3.2 billion
> 1996 - $3.7 billion (105 million units)
> ...



The stats are based on retail sales. Online game subscriptions and digital distribution are not included. And that online gaming market is increasing rapidly, especially with PC gamers. UPDATE: Starting with 2005, NPD tracks online PC sales.




Nada Surf - Always Love
Nada Surf - Always Love


In a Capcom financial report, I found regional market sizes for total game software.



> *Japan*
> 
> 2000 - $1.9
> 2001 - $1.8
> ...



All numbers are in billions of US dollars.

?Share ratio by each software market; Japan 2 : North America 5 : Europe 3?







> In my search, I found total sales for Japanese game publishers based on CESA data. This includes sales inside (domestic) and outside (overseas) of Japan.
> 
> *Software*
> 
> ...




All numbers are in billions of yen.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 3, 2007)

I know there are some Dreamcast Fans on this board, and I think this information is good to know. 

Also remember to Discuss these figures in the console threads only!


> *Dreamcast Hardware (as of March 31, 2000)*
> 
> America - 2.5 million
> Asia - 2.01 million (Japan - 1.85 million)
> ...



The last time I saw Sega release full regional data was at the end of FY2001.


> *Dreamcast Hardware (as of March 31, 2001)*
> 
> 
> America - 4.28 million
> ...



Not many units of Dreamcast hardware shipped after March 2001, since Sega decided in January 2001 to end hardware production by March 2001. Maybe another 1 million shipped worldwide.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 6, 2007)

Discuss these figures in the corresponding console news threads! Thx !



*[JAPAN]Media Create Hardware SALES *



> *June 25 - July 1, 2007*
> 
> DSL - 157,435
> Wii - 73,919
> ...


----------



## Aman (Jul 12, 2007)

Japanese software sales - July 2nd - July 8th



> 01. NDS - The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass (Nintendo) - 75,000 (514,000) - 3rd week
> 02. NDS - Chibi-Robo: Park Patrol (Nintendo) - 45,000 (NEW)
> 03. PS2 - Super Robot Wars: Original Generations (Banpresto) - 43,000 (388,000) - 2nd week
> 04. NDS - Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day (Nintendo) - 42,000 (356,000) - 6th week
> ...


----------



## Aman (Jul 13, 2007)

Japanese hardware sales.



> *July 2nd - July 8th, 07.*
> 
> DSL - 139,271
> Wii - 75,279
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 13, 2007)

Remember to discuss these figures in the corresponding news thread.



*JAPAN MEDIA CREATE FIGURES [SOFTWARE]*


Aman's numbers for some reason are slightly off, so here are the correct top 10 and then 11 to 50 in japan.



> 01./02. [NDS] The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass (Nintendo) - 74,937 / 514,000
> 02./00. [NDS] Chibi Robo! Park Patrol (Nintendo) - 44,907 / NEW
> 03./01. [PS2] Super Robot Wars: Original Generations (Banpresto) - 42,812 / 388,000
> 04./04. [NDS] Flash Focus: Vision Training in Minutes a Day (Nintendo) - 42,279 / 356,000
> ...







> 11./00. [NDS] Doki-Doki Majo Shinpan! (SNK Playmore)
> 12./09. [WII] Donkey Kong Jet (Nintendo)
> 13./17. [NDS] Mario Kart DS (Nintendo)
> 14./21. [NDS] Brain Age (Nintendo)
> ...



* Top 50 breakdown:*


NDS - 37
WII - 7
PS3 - 3
PSP - 2
PS2 - 1
*Top 10 Breakdown:*


DS - 6
Wii - 2
PS3 - 1
PS2 - 1 

I'm going to post the hardware figures, I would not but I broke it down from This week, Last week , Year to Date and ,   from launch to now.




*JAPAN MEDIA CREATE FIGURES [HARDWARE]*



> Hardware - This Week | Last Week | YTD | LTD
> 1. NDS - 139,286 | 157,480 | 4,110,804 | 18,116,483
> 2. WII - 75,279 | 73,919 | 2,030,131 | 2,949,774
> 3. PSP - 32,946 | 38,305 | 1,116,093 | 5,648,222
> ...




Nintendo DS hit the 18 million mark in Japan this week, in less than 3 years!

Wii next week will hit 3 million units sold in Japan. It also has a  2 million lead over the Ps3 in Japan as of right now.



Also RE4 is doing quite well on Wii.. It is the 4th version of the game and will breeze by 500k sold very soon.


> Abe, visiting Santa Monica for the E3 video game exposition, also said sales of its action horror title "Resident Evil 4" for the Wii will likely exceed its target of 420,000 units for the current business year to March 2008.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

Discuss these figures in the console news threads! Also June figures for USA will be out shortly. 



*Canada June NPD! Only Software for now!*



> TORONTO (CP) - Nintendo dominated the June video games sales chart in Canada, taking the top three spots and 10 of the top 12.
> 
> "Guitar Hero 2" also did well, occupying three spots in the top 20.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 19, 2007)

*Japan hit 1 Million units on PS3. *


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 19, 2007)

Discuss these figures in the corresponding news threads 



*Media Create Software Sales 7/9 - 7/15
*​


> 01. [WII] Dragon Quest Swords: The Masked Queen and the Tower of Mirrors (Square-Enix) - 305,000 / NEW
> 02. [NDS] The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass (Nintendo) - 70,000 / 584,000
> 03. [NDS] My Housekeeping Diary (Nintendo) - 47,000 / NEW
> 04. [WII] Wii Sports (Nintendo) - 45,000 / 1,870,000
> ...



NDS - 22
WII - 4
PS2 - 3
360 - 1


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 19, 2007)

You're going to have to change DQS numbers.  Media Create made a mistake and changed it.

Asuna Sword Pic




[before] 01. [WII] Dragon Quest Swords: The Masked Queen and the Tower of Mirrors (Square-Enix) - 263,000 / 263,000
[n o w] 01. [WII] Dragon Quest Swords: The Masked Queen and the Tower of Mirrors (Square-Enix) - *305,000 / 305,000*

I am happy to be a part of that number. =)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 19, 2007)

Discuss these figures in the corresponding news threads! thx!



*CANADIAN HARDWARE FIGURES FOR JUNE!*​


> Wii: 53,000
> DS: 45,700
> PS2: 21,000
> PSP: 18,500
> ...


----------



## leetlegit (Jul 21, 2007)

go win! ps3!!!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 23, 2007)

DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THE CONSOLE NEWS THREADS PLEASE!!!!






MS surpassed $50 billion revenue for the fiscal year. The Xbox 360 warranty charge was $1.057 billion. Without that, the Entertainment division would've only lost $142 million in the quarter.


> here
> 
> Microsoft (Year Ended June 30, 2007)
> Sales: $51,122
> ...



All numbers are in millions.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 23, 2007)

Discuss these figures in the CONSOLE NEWS THREADS PLEASE! 




> *Media Create HARDWARE Sales 7/9 - 7/15*





> DSL  	141,967
> Wii 	109,854
> PSP 	37,578
> PS2 	15,777
> ...




( Wii hits over 3 million in Japan  )


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 23, 2007)

DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THE CONSOLE NEWS THREADS! THX







*[USA] JUNE HARDWARE FIGURES*



> * Nintendo DS: 561,000
> Wii:* 381,780
> *PlayStation Portable*: 290,100
> *PlayStation 2: *270,760
> ...




Software will be released shortly.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 23, 2007)

PLEASE DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THE CONSOLE NEWS THREADS!




*[USA] JUNE SOFTWARE FIGURES
*



> 01. Wii Mario Party 8 -- 426.k
> 02. Wii Play w/ remote -- 291.2k
> 03. NDS Pokemon Diamond Version -- 288.4k
> 04. NDS Pokemon Pearl Version -- 214.7k
> ...




360: 6
Wii: 6
PS2: 5
NDS: 3

Also RE4 for Wii was only out for 10 days and sold 150k 


> *Top Ten SKU's YTD*
> 
> 01. NDS Pokemon Diamond Version
> 02. Wii Play w/ Remote
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 25, 2007)

Discuss these figures in the console news threads!





> *Nintendo Sales Update
> Wii sells nearly 10 million units around the world. Nintendo planning a hardware shipment boost.
> by Matt Casamassina*
> 
> ...







Wow


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 25, 2007)

Discuss these figures in the console news threads! thx 


*Nintendo Hardware and Software Sales*


> *GameCube Hardware*
> 
> Japan - 4.02
> America - 12.84
> ...



Units are in millions.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 26, 2007)

Discuss these figures in the console news threads! thx.





*Media Create SOFTWARE Sales 7/16 - 7/22*




> 01. [PS2] Jikkyou Powerful Pro Baseball 14 (Konami) - 153,000 / NEW
> 02. [WII] Dragon Quest Swords: The Masked Queen and the Tower of Mirrors (Square-Enix) - 53,000 / 358,000
> 03. [WII] Jikkyou Powerful Pro Baseball Wii (Konami) - 48,000 / NEW
> 04. [NDS] The Legend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass (Nintendo) - 47,000 / 631,000
> ...



NDS - 22
WII - 5
PS2 - 3





this image was not updated since June, but it will be soon ( going off by the guy over at neogaf)


----------



## Aman (Jul 27, 2007)

For some reason SS3 posted software instead of hardware so here are the hardware sales.

*Media Create HARDWARE Sales 7/16 - 7/22*



> DSL 154,459
> Wii 86,786
> PSP 32,894
> PS2 14,059
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 27, 2007)

Whoops my bad *fixed*

also here is the rest of the top 50 for the week in japan.


ALSO DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THE CONSOLE THREADS! THX  




> 31./36. [NDS] Common Knowledge Training (Nintendo)
> 32./34. [NDS] Prof. Layton and the Curious Village (Level 5)
> 33./20. [WII] Donkey Kong Jet (Nintendo)
> 34./00. [PS2] Nodame Cantabile (Banpresto)
> ...




Also going by media create numbers that AMAN just posted, here are the totals for each console in japan


> Hardware - This Week | Last Week | YTD | LTD
> 1. NDS - 154,504 | 141,982 | 4,407,290 | *18,412,969*
> 2. WII - 86,786 | 109,854 | 2,226,771 |* 3,146,414*
> 3. PSP - 32,894 | 37,578 | 1,186,565 | *5,718,694*
> ...



Apparently Ps3 did not sell 1 million sold in Japan ( It shipped 1 million though )


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 2, 2007)

Discuss these figures in the console news threads please!



*
Media Create SOFTWARE Sales 7/23 - 7/29
*



> 01. [WII] Mario Party 8 (Nintendo) - 265,000 / NEW
> 02. [PS3] Hot Shots Golf 5 (Sony) - 152,000 / NEW
> 03. [NDS] Taiko Drum Master DS (Bandai-Namco) - 94,000 / NEW
> 04. [NDS] It's a Wonderful World (Square-Enix) - 77,000 / NEW
> ...




NDS - 14
PS2 - 6
WII - 6
PS3 - 2
PSP - 1
360 - 1


Hot shots golf helped out ps3 quite a bit this week. Hardware figures will be out soon.


----------



## Aman (Aug 3, 2007)

Media Create HARDWARE Sales 7/23 - 7/29



> DSL 150,494
> Wii 77,169
> PSP 35,068
> PS3 28,829
> ...


----------



## Aman (Aug 10, 2007)

*Media Create HARDWARE Sales 7/31 - 8/6*



> DSL 135,729
> Wii 61,498
> PSP 33,886
> PS3 24,289
> ...





*Media Create SOFTWARE Sales 7/31 - 8/6*



> 01. [PS2] J-League Winning Eleven 2007: Club Championship (Konami) - 150,000 / NEW
> 02. [WII] Mario Party 8 (Nintendo) - 135,000 / 400,000
> 03. [PS3] Hot Shots Golf 5 (Sony) - 64,000 / 216,000
> 04. [NDS] It’s a Wonderful World (Square-Enix) - 33,000 / 110,000
> ...


----------



## blaze of fire (Aug 10, 2007)

nintendo the dominant force at the moment


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 10, 2007)

blaze of fire said:


> nintendo the dominant force at the moment



PLEASE NO DISCUSSIONS / CHATS IN THIS THREAD =/ I made a THREAD JUST FOR THIS! ( just like 3 mins ago =/ ) 


PLEASE DISCUSS THERE

[A-Kraze]_Seirei_no_Moribito_-_17


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 11, 2007)

*Please discuss about sale figures etc in the sales discussion thread!*

Saint of Virgo




*Famitsu Half-Year Sales Chart 2007 (1/1 - 7/1)*





*
January 1 - July 1, 2007 Japanese Famitsu Sales*


> 1. (PSP, Capcom) Monster Hunter Portable 2nd - 1,231,624
> 2. (Wii, Nintendo) Wii Sports - 1,128,701 / 1,681,915
> 3. (DS, Pokemon) Pokemon Diamond + Pearl - 893,743 / 5,196,558
> 4. (Wii, Nintendo) Wii Play - 810,616 / 1,313,801
> ...


*Hardware Title Ranking*


> 1. Nintendo DS - 57
> 2. PlayStation 2 - 19
> 3. Wii - 12
> 4. PSP - 8
> 5. Game Boy Advance/ PlayStation 3 - 2 each



*Top 5 Systems by Total Software LTD*



> 1. Nintendo DS - 16,135,686
> 2. Wii - 3,809,378
> 3. PlayStation 2 - 3,719,378
> 4. PlayStation Portable - 2,254,957
> 5. PlayStation 3 - 366,728


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 24, 2007)

Please Discuss these figures in the sales discussion thread! which can be found by clicking this link!



Post 2


*[USA]July Hardware Figures*




> Wii 425 k
> Nintendo DS 405 k
> PlayStation 2 222k
> PlayStation Portable 214k
> ...



*

[USA]July Software Figures
*



> 1. NCAA Football 08 (360) 397,000
> 2. Guitar Hero Encore: Rocks the 80s (PS2) 339,000
> 3. Wii Play - (Wii) 278,000
> 4. NCAA Football 08 - (PS2) 236,000
> ...




*
[JAPAN]MEDIA CREATE HARDWARE SALES August 6 - 12, 2007*



> DSL - 147,025
> Wii - 65,120
> PSP - 32,147
> PS3 - 21,321
> ...



*
[JAPAN] MEDIA CREATE SOFTWARE SALES 8/6 - 8/12*



> 01./00. [NDS] SD Gundam: G Generation Cross Drive (Bandai-Namco) - 137,717 / NEW
> 02./02. [WII] Mario Party 8 (Nintendo) - 103,889 / 504,000
> 03./00. [PS2] Final Fantasy XII: International Edition (Square-Enix) - 45,869 / NEW
> 04./00. [NDS] Donkey Kong: Jungle Climber (Nintendo) - 45,564 / NEW
> ...



NDS - 35
WII - 6
PS2 - 4
PSP - 3
PS3 - 1
360 - 1



*[JAPAN]Media Create Software Sales: 8/13 - 8/19*




> 01./02. [WII] Mario Party 8 (Nintendo) - 112,724 / 616,000
> 02./01. [NDS] SD Gundam: G Generation Cross Drive (Bandai-Namco) - 48,321 / 186,000
> 03./00. [NDS] Donkey Kong: Jungle Climber (Nintendo) - 47,730 / 93,000
> 04./06. [WII] Wii Sports (Nintendo) - 35,430 / 2,034,579
> ...



NDS - 36
WII - 6
PSP - 4
PS2 - 3
PS3 - 1



> *
> JAPAN HARDWARE FIGURES  8/13 - 8/19*





> Hardware - This Week | Last Week |       YTD |        LTD
> 1. NDS   -   153,834 |   147,205 | 4,994,717 | 19,000,396
> 2. WII   -    73,938 |    65,120 | 2,504,496 |  3,424,139
> 3. PSP   -    33,715 |    32,147 | 1,321,381 |  5,853,510
> ...



GBA = 24 GBA + 212 SP + 418 Micro
NDS = 15 DS + 153,819 Lite


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Aug 31, 2007)

Please Discuss these figures in the sales discussion thread! which can be found by clicking this link!



Midomaru really fails


*[JAPAN]Media Create Software Sales: 8/20 - 8/26*


> 01. [PS2] Sengoku Musou 2: Moushouden (Koei) - 182,484 / NEW
> 02. [NDS] Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles:Ring of Fates (Square-Enix) 177,845 / NEW
> 03. [NDS] Phoenix Wright 3 (Capcom) - 56,787 / NEW
> 04. [WII] Mario Party 8 (Nintendo) - 48,803 / 665,000
> ...



NDS - 20
PS2 - 4
WII - 4
PSP - 1
PS3 - 1

*
 [JAPAN] HARDWARE FIGURES 8/20 - 8/26*



> DSL  	100,430
> Wii 	46,283
> PSP 	26,089
> PS3 	16,393
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 7, 2007)

Please Discuss these figures in the sales discussion thread! which can be found by clicking this link!

Link removed

*[JAPAN]Media Create Sales 8/27 - 9/2 *



> 01./02. [NDS] Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Ring of Fates (Square-Enix) - 78,572 / 256,000
> 02./00. [PS3] Bladestorm (Koei) - 58,996 / NEW
> 03./00. [PS2] Gintama: Together with Gin-san! My Kabuki-cho Diary (Bandai-Namco) - 57,084 / NEW
> 04./01. [PS2] Sengoku Musou 2: Moushouden (Koei) - 52,320 / 235,000
> ...



NDS - 30
PS2 - 8
WII - 6
PSP - 3
PS3 - 2
360 - 1



> Hardware - This Week | Last Week |       YTD |        LTD
> 1. NDS   -    94,339 |   100,460 | 5,189,516 | 19,195,195
> 2. WII   -    39,371 |    46,283 | 2,590,150 |  3,509,793
> 3. PSP   -    22,196 |    26,089 | 1,369,666 |  5,901,795
> ...



DS Is very close to surpassing lifetime sales for PS2


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 13, 2007)

Please Discuss these figures in the sales discussion thread! which can be found by clicking this link!

Team 8 / Team 10


*NPD USA HARDWARE AND SOFTWARE SALES!*



> *Hardware Unit Sales*
> 
> PlayStation 2 202K
> PlayStation 3 130.6K
> ...





> *PS3 Lair = 46.5K
> Warhawk w/headset= 58.6K
> Blue Dragon = 53.6K*



Ps3 drops, 360 got an increase and Wii exploded. BLue dragon doing really well for just 3 days of sale figures.

*[JAPAN]Media Create September 3 - 9*



> Hardware - This Week | Last Week | YTD | LTD
> 1. NDS - 77,488 | 94,339 | 5,267,004 | 19,272,683
> 2. WII - 29,088 | 39,371 | 2,619,238 | 3,538,881
> 3. PSP - 15,564 | 22,196 | 1,385,230 | 5,917,359
> ...






> 01./00. [PS2] Another Century's Episode 3: The Final (Banpresto) - 186,422 / NEW
> 02./01. [NDS] Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Ring of Fates (Square-Enix) - 35,696 / 292,000
> 03./06. [WII] Mario Party 8 (Nintendo) - 28,237 / 732,000
> 04./04. [PS2] Sengoku Musou 2: Moushouden (Koei) - 25,250 / 260,000
> ...


NDS - 28 
PS2 - 11 
WII - 5 
PSP - 4 
PS3 - 2


----------



## DeathNinjitsu (Sep 19, 2007)

WoW they love mario party over there eh? NDS is dominating everyone....good to see nintendo doing well.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 20, 2007)

*DO NOT DISCSS THESE FIGURES IN THIS THREAD. GO TO THIS THREAD HERE TO DISCUSS THEM*

Click for details.


[JAPAN]Media Create Software Figures - September 10th -16th



> 01. [PSP] Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII - 487,000 / NEW
> 02. [NDS] Pokemon Fushigi no Dungeon: Toki no Tankentai - 300,000 / NEW
> 03. [NDS] Pokemon Fushigi no Dungeon: Yami no Tankentai - 269,000 / NEW
> 04. [PSP] Fate/Tiger Colosseum - 55,000 / NEW
> ...



NDS - 18
PS2 - 4
Wii - 3
PSP - 3
PS3 - 2



*[JAPAN]HARDWARE FIGURES*


> PSP 95,487
> DSL 79,974
> Wii 26,181
> PS2 13,128
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 27, 2007)

*DO NOT DISCSS THESE FIGURES IN THIS THREAD. GO TO THIS THREAD HERE TO DISCUSS THEM*

here




> [JAPAN]Media Create Software Figures - September 17th -23rd





> 01. [PSP] Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII - 109,000 / 595,000
> 02. [PSP] Metal Gear Solid: Portable Ops Plus - 93,000 / NEW
> 03. [NDS] Pokemon Fushigi no Dungeon: Toki no Tankentai - 85,000 / 385,000
> 04. [NDS] Pokemon Fushigi no Dungeon: Yami no Tankentai - 75,000 / 344,000
> ...



NDS - 14 
WII - 5 
PS2 - 5 
PSP - 5 
PS3 - 1 

*[JAPAN]HARDWARE FIGURES*


> Hardware - This Week | Last Week| LTD
> 1. PSP - 277,794 | 95,487 | 6,290,640
> 2. NDS - 70,523 | 79,974 | 19,423,195
> 3. WII - 24,992 | 26,181 | 3,590,054
> ...


----------



## Aman (Oct 4, 2007)

*Japan Media Create Software Figures - 9/24 - 9/30*



> 01./--. [360] Halo 3 - 59,000 / NEW
> 02./03. [DS] Pokemon Fushigi no Dungeon: Toki - 55,000 / 440,000
> 03./01. [PSP] Crisis Core Final Fantasy VII - 54,000 / 649,000
> 04./--. [DS] Tamagotchi Petit Petit Omisecchi Minasankyu! - 54,000 / NEW
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 4, 2007)

*DO NOT DISCSS THESE FIGURES IN THIS THREAD. GO TO THIS THREAD HERE TO DISCUSS THEM*

[A-Kraze]_Seirei_no_Moribito_-_24

*Japan Media Create Hardware Figures - 9/24 - 9/30*




> PSP 102,809
> DSL 72,895
> Wii 24,143
> PS3 13,105
> ...


*From neo Gaf*


> At this week's rates PSP catches up to DS in 438.4 weeks (February 25, 2016). If DS stopped selling, PSP would catch up in 127.4 weeks (March 11, 2010).
> PS3 vs Wii: Weekly shares of 35.2 / 64.8, bringing the total shares to 24.4 / 75.6. If Wii stopped selling, PS3 would catch up in 186.5 weeks (April 28, 2011).


----------



## Aman (Oct 12, 2007)

*Japan Media Create Hardware Figures - 10/1 - 10/7*



> DSL 87,445
> PSP 86,895
> Wii 20,704
> PS3 10,822
> ...



EDIT: Oops.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 12, 2007)

The Hardware figures aman has posted are for this week not last.

*DO NOT DISCSS THESE FIGURES IN THIS THREAD. GO TO THIS THREAD HERE TO DISCUSS THEM*


here


*
Japan Media Create Software  Figures - 10/1 - 10/7*



> 01. [PS2] Dragon Ball Z: Sparking! Meteor (Bandai-Namco) - 204,000 / NEW
> 02. [PSP] Gundam Battle Chronicle (Bandai-Namco) - 86,000 / NEW
> 03. [NDS] Archaic Sealed Heat (Nintendo) - 50,000 / NEW
> 04. [WII] Dragon Ball Z: Sparking! Meteor (Bandai-Namco) - 40,000 / NEW
> ...



NDS - 15 
PS2 - 6 
WII - 5 
PSP - 3 
PS3 - 1


----------



## Aman (Oct 18, 2007)

*Japan Media Create Software Figures - 10/8 - 10/14*



> 01. DS Nishimura Kyotaro Suspense Shin Tantei Series: Kyoto Atami Zekkai no Kotou - Satsui no Wana (DS) - 61,000 / NEW
> 02. Dragon Ball Z: Sparking! Meteor (PS2) - 47,000 / 251,000
> 03. Gundam Battle Chronicle (PSP) - 28,000 / 114,000
> 04. Pok?mon Mysterious Dungeon: Time Expedition Party (DS) - 26,000 / 502,000
> ...


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 18, 2007)

Stolen from neogaf

Holy shit at Wii and Halo.



			
				sonycowboy said:
			
		

> Many thanks to NPD.  I apologize for the brief post, but I'm a little busy today.  Enjoy.
> 
> *HW Sales*
> PlayStation 2	215K
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 20, 2007)

*DO NOT DISCSS THESE FIGURES IN THIS THREAD. GO TO THIS THREAD HERE TO DISCUSS THEM*


Here


All these charts are from Neo Gaff, The information on them is all legit,Prepared to be shocked!


*Spoiler*: __ 





>






*
Japan Media Create Hardware Figures - 10/8 - 10/14*



> DSL  	78,746
> PSP 	59,584
> Wii 	20,575
> PS3 	12,365
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 23, 2007)

I will try my best to keep up to date with these European figures. These figures are found at charttrack ( Sorry If I miss spelled that)

*
DO NOT DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THIS THREAD. GO TO THIS THREAD HERE TO DISCUSS THEM
*

Link removed


*PAL Charts - Week 42, 2007
*


*UK* 
*TOP 40 ENTERTAINMENT SOFTWARE - INDIVIDUAL FORMATS (UNITS), WEEK ENDING 20 October 2007*


> 01 (__) [PC] Football Manager 2008 (Sega)
> 02 (__) [NDS] The Legend Of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass (Nintendo)
> 03 (__) [360] The Orange Box (Electronic Arts)
> 04 (02) [PS2] Fifa 08 (Electronic Arts)
> ...



Wii = 11
DS = 10
X360 = 5
PS3 = 6
PS2 = 5
PC = 2
PSP = 1


*Irish:
TOP 20 ENTERTAINMENT SOFTWARE (ALL PRICES), WEEK ENDING 20 October 2007*



> 01 (01) Fifa 08 (Electronic Arts)
> 02 (__) Football Manager 2008 (Sega)
> 03 (__) The Legend Of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass (Nintendo)
> 04 (__) The Orange Box (Electronic Arts)
> ...




*Denmark:
TOP 20 ENTERTAINMENT SOFTWARE (ALL PRICES), WEEK ENDING 20 October 2007*



> 01 (01) Fifa 08 (Electronic Arts)
> 02 (__) Football Manager 2008 (Pan Vision)
> 03 (__) Shrek The Third (Activision)
> 04 (02) The Sims 2: Bon Voyage (Electronic Arts)
> ...












> *Finnish*
> 
> 1 (2) Nhl 08 (Electronic Arts) PC PS2 PS3 Xbox360
> 2 (_) Half-Life 2: The Orange Box (Electronic Arts) PC Xbox360
> ...



*
Spain week 40:*



> 01. FIFA 08 (PS2)
> 02. FIFA 08 (PS3)
> 03. My Sims (DS)
> 04. WWE Smackdown! vs. RAW 2007 (PS2)
> ...



*French week 39, Sept. 24~30th*




> 01./00 [360] Halo 3
> 02./00 [360] Halo 3 CE
> 03./00 [PS2] FIFA 08
> 04./00 [PS3] FIFA 08
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 26, 2007)

*DO NOT DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THIS THREAD. GO TO THIS THREAD HERE TO DISCUSS THEM*


The Truth About The 4th! OMGLOLWTFBBQ


*Media Create Sales 10/15 - 10/21*


*HARDWARE*



> * Nintendo DS Lite - 70,608
> * PSP - 58,669
> * Wii - 24,932
> * PlayStation 3 - 17,130
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 1, 2007)

*
DO NOT DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THIS THREAD. GO TO THIS THREAD HERE TO DISCUSS THEM
*

how to create a proposal




*
[JAPAN] SOFTWARE SALES October 22 to the 28* 
Final fantasy Tatics Advance 2 final gets released.

​


> 01. Final Fantasy Tactics A2: Fuuketsu no Grimoire (DS) - 142,000 / NEW
> 02. Ar Tonelico II: Sekai ni Hibiku Shoujo Tachi (PS2) - 72,000 / NEW
> 03. World Soccer Winning Eleven DS Goal x Goal! (DS) - 29,000 / NEW
> 04. Imabikisou (PS3) - 23,000 / NEW
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 2, 2007)

*DO NOT DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THIS THREAD. GO TO THIS THREAD HERE TO DISCUSS THEM
*

here

*
[JAPAN] HARDWARE SALES October 22 to the 28 
*


> DSL 76,243
> PSP 59,792
> Wii 27,502
> PS3 18,785
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 7, 2007)

*
DO NOT DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THIS THREAD. GO TO THIS THREAD HERE TO DISCUSS THEM*


cursedmarkpedro

*
Media Create Sales 10/29 - 11/4*



> 01. [WII] Super Mario Galaxy (Nintendo) - 251,000 / NEW
> 02. [360] Ace Combat 6: Fires of Liberation (Bandai-Namco) - 77,000 / NEW
> 03. [NDS] Final Fantasy Tactics A2 (Square-Enix) - 51,000 / 193,000
> 04. [PS2] Super Robot Wars Scramble Commander the 2nd (Banpresto) - 21,000 / NEW
> ...



NDS - 16
WII - 5
PS2 - 3
PSP - 3
360 - 3

Pretty good for galaxy's first 3 days of release. NIntendo expected it to sell that much in its first week. Probably will be like the new super mario brothers in terms of how long it will stay on top.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 8, 2007)

*DO NOT DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THIS THREAD. GO TO THIS THREAD HERE TO DISCUSS THEM
*

gvcc



*
Media Create Hardware Sales 10/29 - 11/4*




> DSL 78,552
> PSP 59,714
> Wii 37,617
> Xbox360 17,673
> ...


----------



## Aman (Nov 15, 2007)

> *NPD USA Hardware and Software Sales, October 2007.*





> *HARDWARE*
> 
> Nintendo Wii - 519K
> Nintendo DS - 458K
> ...





> *SOFTWARE*
> 
> 1. 360 - HALO 3 - 433.8K
> 2. 360 - GUITAR HERO III: LEGENDS OF ROCK W/ GUITAR - 383.2K
> ...



R&C didn't make it to the top ten, neither did GHIII for the PS3. PS3's dead last, let's see what the price drop will do about that in the November charts. 360 has a decent month, Wii has another amazing month, as well as DS. PSP and PS2 are doing decently as well.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 15, 2007)

*
 	 DO NOT DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THIS THREAD. GO TO THIS THREAD HERE TO DISCUSS THEM*


it was first coined by ando here

*

Media Create Sales 11/05 - 11/11*



> 01./00. [NDS] Mario Party DS (Nintendo) - 234,708 / NEW
> 02./00. [PS3] Shin Sangoku Musou 5 (Koei) - 188,456 / NEW
> 03./01. [WII] Super Mario Galaxy (Nintendo) - 74,457 / 325,000
> 04./03. [NDS] Final Fantasy Tactics A2 (Square-Enix) - 22,759 / 215,000
> ...



NDS - 25
PSP - 6
WII - 6
PS2 - 5
PS3 - 5
360 - 3




> Hardware - This Week | Last Week |       YTD |        LTD
> 1. NDS   -    78,884 |    78,597 | 5,961,099 | 19,966,778
> 2. PSP   -    58,964 |    59,714 | 2,244,938 |  6,777,067
> 3. PS3   -    55,924 |    17,434 |   844,568 |  1,302,126
> ...




DS will soon overtake PS2's lifetime sales  Ps3 saw a boost because of DW6 and the 40 gig.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 22, 2007)

* DO NOT DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THIS THREAD. GO TO THIS THREAD HERE TO DISCUSS THEM
*

The Mystery Gang vs Bleach

* Media Create 12 - 18 November Figures!*

*Hardware*



> - This Week | Last Week | YTD | LTD
> 1. NDS - 76,084 | 78,884 | 6,037,183 | 20,042,862
> 2. PSP - 65,609 | 58,964 | 2,310,547 | 6,842,676
> 3. PS3 - 39,178 | 55,924 | 883,746 | 1,341,304
> ...




*Software*


> 01./01. [NDS] Mario Party DS (Nintendo) - 115,680 / 350,000
> 02./00. [WII] Resident Evil: Umbrella Chronicles (Capcom) - 82,637 / NEW
> 03./02. [PS3] Shin Sangoku Musou 5 (Koei) - 75,515 / 264,000
> 04./00. [NDS] Pro Baseball Family Stadium DS (Bandai-Namco) - 49,365 / NEW
> ...



NDS - 26
WII - 7
PSP - 6
PS3 - 5
PS2 - 4
360 - 2


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 29, 2007)

* DO NOT DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THIS THREAD. GO TO THIS THREAD HERE TO DISCUSS THEM*

Highschool of the Dead
*


 Media Create 20 - 25 November Figures!*

*Hardware*



> Hardware - This Week | Last Week |       YTD |        LTD
> 1. NDS   -   116,694 |    76,084 | 6,153,877 | 20,159,556
> 2. PSP   -    75,027 |    65,609 | 2,385,574 |  6,917,703
> 3. WII   -    54,362 |    36,230 | 2,951,022 |  3,870,665
> ...



*
SOFTWARE*


> 01./00. [NDS] Dragon Quest IV (Square-Enix) - 597,301 / NEW
> 02./00. [PS2] World Soccer Winning Eleven 2008 (Konami) - 293,926 / NEW
> 03./00. [PS3] World Soccer Winning Eleven 2008 (Konami) - 141,432 / NEW
> 04./01. [NDS] Mario Party DS (Nintendo) - 109,522 / 460,000
> ...



NDS - 27
WII - 7
PS2 - 6
PS3 - 5
PSP - 3
360 - 2


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 6, 2007)

* DO NOT DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THIS THREAD. GO TO THIS THREAD HERE TO DISCUSS THEM*

Sasori x Temari FC



*Media Create November 26 to December 2nd  *


*Software  top 30*



> 01. [NDS] Prof. Layton and Pandora's Box (Level 5) - 294,000 / NEW
> 02. [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo) - 261,000 / NEW
> 03. [PS2] SD Gundam G Generation Spirits (Bandai-Namco) - 252,000 / NEW
> 04. [NDS] Dragon Quest IV (Square-Enix) - 135,000 / 732,000
> ...



NDS - 14
WII - 8
PS2 - 4
PS3 - 2
PSP - 1
360 - 1

Wii Fiit has been out for 1 day in japan and sold 261,000 copies = more than mario galaxy.. Hardware this week will be very interesting.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 7, 2007)

* 	  DO NOT DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THIS THREAD. GO TO THIS THREAD HERE TO DISCUSS THEM
*

Sasori x Temari FC

*Media Create Sales 11/26 to 12 /02*

*

SOFTWARE  31 - 50*


> 31./29. [NDS] Pokémon Mysterious Dungeon: Shadow Expedition Party (Pokémon)
> 32./16. [NDS] Pro Baseball Family Stadium DS (Bandai-Namco)
> 33./00. [PS2] Zero no Tsukai Mamuma ga Tsumugu: Night Wind's Fantasy (Marvelous Entertainment)
> 34./24. [NDS] Taiko Drum Master DS (Bandai-Namco)
> ...



Total amount of games ( Per system) from the top 50


> NDS - 29
> WII - 11
> PS2 - 5
> PSP - 2
> ...



*Hardware*



> Hardware - This Week | Last Week |       YTD |        LTD
> 1. NDS   -   124,627 |   116,694 | 6,278,504 | 20,284,183
> 2. WII   -    74,764 |    54,362 | 3,025,786 |  3,945,429
> 3. PSP   -    74,626 |    75,027 | 2,460,200 |  6,992,329
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 8, 2007)

* DO NOT DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THIS THREAD. GO TO THIS THREAD HERE TO DISCUSS THEM
*

Sasori x Temari FC

*LifeTime Console Sales In France ( Wii, Ps3,360)
*

France is one of the top 5 biggest European  markets as well.



> Wii - 1,100,000
> 360 - 500,000
> PS3 - 270,000


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 13, 2007)

* 	  DO NOT DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THIS THREAD. GO TO THIS THREAD HERE TO DISCUSS THEM
*


Link removed

*NOVEMBER USA SALE FIGURES *


*Hardware Unit Sales*



> Nintendo DS 1.53 million
> Wii 981K
> Xbox 360 770K
> PSP 567K
> ...



GBA numbers will be released soon.. Also DS set a new record for November. No console in history has sold that many units in November  before, not even ps2. Here are previous PS2 November figures.



> Nov/2001	920,000
> Nov/2002	1,300,000
> Nov/2003	850,000
> Nov/2004	690,000
> ...



*November 2007 Top 10 Video Games Rank # Units*




> 360 CALL OF DUTY 4: MODERN WARFARE ACTIVISION (CORP) NOV 2007 MATURE (M)  1.57 million
> WII SUPER MARIO GALAXY NINTENDO OF AMERICA NOV 2007 EVERYONE (E)  1.12 million
> 360 ASSASSIN'S CREED UBISOFT NOV 2007 MATURE (M) 3 980K
> PS2 GUITAR HERO III: LEGENDS OF ROCK ACTIVISION (CORP) OCT 2007 TEEN (T) 4 967K
> ...



Mario coming out mid week into November,very impressive numbers. Highest selling mario game in its opening debute as well. 

*Other software figures*



> Mario and Sonic at the Olympics (#11) - 330k
> Lego Star Wars - 180k
> High School Musical - 180k
> Zack & Wiki - 35k
> ...



*U.S. Video Games Market - November 2007*



> Dollar Sales November 2006 November 2007
> Video Games $1.74 billion $2.63 billion 52%
> Video Games Hardware $772 million $1.1 billion 41%
> Console Hardware $519 million $771 million 49%
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 13, 2007)

*Media Create Sales 12/3 - 12/9*


*SOFTWARE*



> 01./02. [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo) - 149,587 / 411,000
> 02./06. [NDS] Mario Party DS (Nintendo) - 106,995 / 646,000
> 03./00. [NDS] Tales of Innocence (Bandai-Namco) - 104,317 / NEW
> 04./00. [PSP] Hot Shots Golf Portable 2 (Sony) - 87,231 / NEW
> ...



NDS - 26
WII - 9
PS2 - 5
PSP - 5
PS3 - 3
360 - 2

*
HARDWARE *



> Hardware - This Week | Last Week |       YTD |        LTD
> 1. NDS   -   168,267 |   124,627 | 6,446,771 | 20,452,450
> 2. WII   -   115,057 |    74,764 | 3,140,843 |  4,060,486
> 3. PSP   -    91,481 |    74,626 | 2,551,681 |  7,083,810
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 14, 2007)

Discuss these figures in this thread PLEASE


Link removed




With American Figures and Japan Figures for Lifetime to date sales of PS3,360, and Wii ARE!



> Wii = 10,080,486
> 360 = 8,373,568
> PS3 = 3,915,083







These figures come from the total NPD data and Media create data from the consoles respective launches.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 18, 2007)

*
Discuss these figures in this thread PLEASE*


Cryptosporidium




Nintendo DS and Nintendo Wii are kicking alot of ass over there in Europe.

UK represents roughly 30 to 35% of the European market and France is roughly the 3rd /4th biggest market in Europe.



> *UK: Wii outsells 360, DS sells over 200K in one week*






> DS smashes UK hardware record
> 
> Ben Parfitt Today, 10:29am
> 
> ...






*
DS passed 4m mark in France
*


Babelfish translation:



> Continuous Nintendo to prove to us that Nintendo DS is an interplanetary success by diffusing this time of the figures relating to France. The firm of the plumber man with a moustache splits itself of an official statement to announce that 4 million machines were sold in the Hexagon since March 11, 2005. No game console had reached this stage also quickly in our country. Stephan Bole, General manager of Nintendo France, declared "By proposing an intuitive experiment of play, and a catalogue of original titles, Nintendo DS became the console of all the public ones. It attracts users of all ages, as many women as men, beginners like experienced players. The interest growing for Nintendo DS on behalf of a public of women and men of more than 40 years in particular, people who did not smell themselves or not very concerned by this leisure until there or who did not dare to release a little time to devote itself to it, partly explains the formidable dynamism of the sector of the video game " "the sales turnover of the Nintendo consoles, the software and the accessories for consoles Nintendo (all third editors and manufacturers of accessories included) in France weighs about half of the sales of the sector and posts a very strong progression of +149 % in office plurality at at the end of October 2007 (source: Panel GFK Interactive Leisures, January-October 2007.) "


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 20, 2007)

*Discuss these figures in this thread PLEASE
*



Cryptosporidium






> * Media Create Sales 12/10 - 12/16*



*Software*



> 01./02. [NDS] Mario Party DS (Nintendo) - 180,042 / 826,000
> 02./01. [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo) - 124,238 / 535,000
> 03./00. [PS3] Gran Turismo 5 Prologue (Sony) - 115,748 / NEW
> 04./05. [NDS] Prof. Layton and Pandora's Box (Level 5) - 74,378 / 444,000
> ...



NDS - 28
WII - 10
PS2 - 4
PSP - 3
PS3 - 3
360 - 2


*HardWare*



> Hardware - This Week | Last Week |       YTD |        LTD
> 1. NDS   -   222,144 |   168,267 | 6,668,915 | 20,674,594
> 2. PSP   -   184,610 |    91,481 | 2,736,291 |  7,268,420
> 3. WII   -   170,558 |   115,057 | 3,311,401 |  4,231,044
> ...



The Red Psp came out this week ( hence the spike in sales)


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 25, 2007)

This would probably be good and interesting information. Adding this to your thread. 
*
Xbox 360 Lifetime Sales in Japan (through December 9th)*


01. Blue Dragon - 203,740
02. Dead or Alive 4 - 108,618
03. Ace Combat 6 - 83,045
04. Halo 3 - 82,987
05. Ridge Racer 6 - 73,501
06. The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion - 72,274
07. Trusty Bell - 70,244
08. Gears of War - 68,270
09. Dead Rising - 68,078
10. Lost Planet - 61,555

11. DEAD OR ALIVE Xtreme 2 60544
12. Lost Odyssey - 60,376
13. Idolm@ster - 48,695
14. Dynasty Warriors 6 - 44,292
15. Assasin's Creed - 41,436
16. Ninetynine Nights - 38,019
17. Forza Motorsports - 2 31,255
18. Rumble Roses XX - 29,187
19. Crackdown - 28,588
20. Culdcept Saga - 27,960

21. Earth Defense Force 3 - 27,087
22. Perfect Dark Zero - 26,085
23. Test Drive Unlimited - 25,788
24. PGR3 - 25,058
25. Beautiful Katamari - 24,186
26. World Soccer Winning Eleven X - 21,904
27. Armored Core 4 - 21,096
28. Dead Rising (Xbox 360 Platinum Collection) - 20,325 (total sales 88,313)
29. [eM] eNCHANT arM - 20,233
30. Saint's Row - 18,593

31. Rainbow Six Vegas - 18,592
32. Oneechanbara vorteX - 18,443
33. Need For Speed Most Wanted - 17,973
34. Bulletwitch - 16,241
35. Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2 - 15,994
36. PlayOnline/Final Fantasy XI All-in-One Pack 2006 - 15,754
37. World Soccer Winning Eleven 2008 - 15,090
38. Idolm@ster (Xbox 360 Platinum Collection) - 14,864 (total sales 63,559)
39. Earth Defense Force 3 (Xbox 360 Platinum Collection) - 14,707 (total sales 41,794)
40. Final Fantasy XI Wings of the Goddess Expansion - 14,412

41. Call of Duty 3 - 14,194
42. Virtua Fighter 5 Live Arena - 13,169
43. Chrome Hounds - 13,110
44. Tenchu Z - 12,974
45. Project Sylpheed - 12,283
46. PGR 4 - 12,237
47. Viva Pinata - 12,184
48. Godfather - 11,670
49. Dynasty Warriors 5 Special - 10,957
50. Bulletwitch (Xbox360 Platinum Collection) - 10,857 (total sales 27,098)


Total sales, top 50 X360 software, lifetime: 1,818,924 units


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 27, 2007)

* 	 Discuss these figures in this thread PLEASE*



This is the interview Sho is reffering to, i believe.


*Media Create Sales 12/17 to 12 -23*
( Christmas week and basically one of the busy weeks in japan) 

*Top 50 software (thx to neogaf)*



> 01./01. [NDS] Mario Party DS (Nintendo) - 329,826 / 1,156,000
> 02./00. [NDS] Final Fantasy IV (Square-Enix) - 287,697 / NEW
> 03./02. [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo) - 214,334 / 749,000
> 04./05. [WII] Super Mario Galaxy (Nintendo) - 113,831 / 664,000
> ...



NDS - 32
WII - 9
PS2 - 4
PS3 - 3
PSP - 2

*Hardware*



> Hardware - This Week | Last Week |       YTD |        LTD
> 1. NDS   -   279,563 |   222,144 | 6,948,478 | 20,954,157
> 2. WII   -   232,907 |   170,558 | 3,544,308 |  4,463,951
> 3. PSP   -   171,804 |   184,610 | 2,908,095 |  7,440,224
> ...




This week marks the week that Nintendo DS sold more systems in its 3 years than PS2 did its entire lifetime. Also Ps3 saw a drop in sales this week which is odd considering its the busy week in japan.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 9, 2008)

* Discuss these figures in this thread PLEASE*

"Hishoku no Sora"

WE did not get these numbers last week because of the holidays. M create will release this weeks figures at the usual time.

*Media Create Sales 12/24 - 12/30*


*SOFTWARE*



> 01./00. [PS2] Super Robot Wars OG Gaiden (Banpresto) - 196,684 / NEW
> 02./03. [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo) - 134,928 / 884,000
> 03./01. [NDS] Mario Party DS (Nintendo) - 131,428 / 1,288,000
> 04./02. [NDS] Final Fantasy IV (Square-Enix) - 126,434 / 414,000
> ...



NDS - 27
WII - 9
PS2 - 5
PSP - 4
PS3 - 4
360 - 1

*HARDWARE*



> Hardware - This Week | Last Week |       YTD |        LTD
> 1. NDS   -   218,894 |   279,563 | 7,167,372 | 21,173,051
> 2. PSP   -   161,370 |   171,804 | 3,069,465 |  7,601,594
> 3. WII   -   152,209 |   232,907 | 3,696,517 |  4,616,160
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2008)

* Discuss these figures in this thread PLEASE*

"Hishoku no Sora"


This week is the second busiest week in japan for sales.


* [JAPAN]Media Create Sales 12/31 - 1/6   *

*SOFTWARE*



> 01./03. [NDS] Mario Party DS (Nintendo) - 195,781 / 1,484,000
> 02./02. [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo) - 127,142 / 1,011,000
> 03./06. [WII] Wii Sports (Nintendo) - 118,286 / 2,625,000
> 04./04. [NDS] Final Fantasy IV (Square-Enix) - 90,634 / 505,000
> ...



NDS - 32
WII - 9
PS2 - 3
PSP - 3
PS3 - 3


*HARDWARE*



> Hardware - This Week | Last Week |       YTD |        LTD
> 1. NDS   -   266,568 |   218,894 |   266,568 | 21,439,619
> 2. PSP   -   218,234 |   161,370 |   218,234 |  7,819,828
> 3. WII   -   207,797 |   152,209 |   207,797 |  4,823,957
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 17, 2008)

*Please discuss these figures in this thread. Thank you.*

Jump Festa 2007 Interview (Oda & Kishimoto)




> *USA December 2007 Hardware and Software SALES*





> "The U.S. Video Games industry rose an astounding 43% in 2007 bolstered by strong performance in every product category, to achieve a record-shattering $17.9B in sales. While hardware sales realized the greatest percentage growth over 2006 due to the closely scrutinized console hardware transition, each category under the video games industry umbrella reached their own "personal bests" in terms of annual sales."
> 
> "While I wouldn't count on similar growth in 2008, I would expect to see 2008 increase over 2007, with more growth (proportionately) coming from software sales. While we will continue to see strong hardware sales, particularly if prices come down again, the spotlight now turns from hardware to software."



*HW Sales*


> *System December 2007 Annual 2007*
> 
> PlayStation 2 1.1 million 3.97 million
> PlayStation 3 797.6 K 2.56 million
> ...




*Top 10 SW Sales*



> 360 CALL OF DUTY 4: MODERN WARFARE ACTIVISION (CORP) NOV 2007 MATURE (M) *1 1.47 million
> WII SUPER MARIO GALAXY NINTENDO OF AMERICA NOV 2007 EVERYONE (E) 2 1.40 million
> PS2 GUITAR HERO III: LEGENDS OF ROCK ACTIVISION (CORP) OCT 2007 TEEN (T) *3 1.25 million
> WII PLAY W/ REMOTE NINTENDO OF AMERICA FEB 2007 EVERYONE (E) 4 1.08 million
> ...



*Top 10 SW Annaul*


> 360 HALO 3 MICROSOFT (CORP) SEP 2007 MATURE (M) *1 4.82 million
> WII PLAY W/ REMOTE NINTENDO OF AMERICA FEB 2007 EVERYONE (E) 2 4.12 million
> 360 CALL OF DUTY 4: MODERN WARFARE ACTIVISION (CORP) NOV 2007 MATURE (M) *3 3.04 million
> PS2 GUITAR HERO III: LEGENDS OF ROCK ACTIVISION (CORP) OCT 2007 TEEN (T) *4 2.72 million
> ...



*Industry Totals*

*Dec-07 CHG*



> Video Games $4.82 billion 28%
> Video Games Hardware $1.83 billion 17%
> Console Hardware $1.3 billion 21%
> Portable Game Hardware $525.7K 7%
> ...




*More software figures*





> GH3 (Wii) 500,000
> Mass Effect (Xbox 360) 401,000
> Mario Party DS (DS) 385,700
> Uncharted: 206k
> ...




Total Console sales In America since there launch periods to December 2007.



> NDS - 17.6 million
> PSP - 10.5 million
> 
> 360 - 9.2 million
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2008)

*Please discuss these figures in this thread. Thank you.*

Jump Festa 2007 Interview (Oda & Kishimoto)



> 01./02. [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo) - 89,584 / 1,101,000
> 02./01. [NDS] Mario Party DS (Nintendo) - 43,082 / 1,527,000
> 03./03. [WII] Wii Sports (Nintendo) - 33,267 / 2,658,000
> 04./04. [NDS] Final Fantasy IV (Square-Enix) - 32,427 / 537,000
> ...



NDS - 24
WII - 11
PS2 - 5
PSP - 5
PS3 - 4
360 - 1



> Hardware - This Week | Last Week |       YTD |        LTD
> 1. NDS   -    97,369 |   266,568 |   363,937 | 21,536,988
> 2. PSP   -    96,159 |   218,234 |   314,393 |  7,915,987
> 3. WII   -    84,530 |   207,797 |   292,327 |  4,908,487
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 24, 2008)

*Please discuss these figures in this thread. Thank you.*


Right in here.




* Media Create Sales 1/14 - 1/20   *

*Software*



> 01./01. [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo) - 92,471 / 1,194,000
> 02./00. [NDS] Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games (Nintendo) - 89,909 / NEW
> 03./02. [NDS] Mario Party DS (Nintendo) - 33,003 / 1,560,000
> 04./03. [WII] Wii Sports (Nintendo) - 30,458 / 2,689,000
> ...



NDS - 26
WII - 9
PS2 - 5
PSP - 5
PS3 - 4
360 - 1

*HARDWARE*



> Hardware - This Week | Last Week |       YTD |        LTD
> 1. NDS   -    88,575 |    97,369 |   452,512 | 21,625,563
> 2. WII   -    81,638 |    84,530 |   373,965 |  4,990,125
> 3. PSP   -    79,923 |    96,159 |   394,316 |  7,995,910
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 31, 2008)

*Please discuss these figures in this thread. Thank you.*


JD: Post 1




> * [JAPAN] Media Create Sales 1/21 - 1/27 #1  *





*SOFTWARE*



> 01./01. [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo) - 89,248 / 1,283,000
> 02./00. [PSP] World Soccer Winning Eleven: Ubiquitous Evolution 2008 (Konami) - 76,669 / NEW
> 03./00. [PS2] Lucky Star: Misasagi Sakura Gakuen Sakura Fuji Festival (Kadokawa Shoten) - 71,512 / NEW
> 04./02. [NDS] Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games (Nintendo) - 50,169 / 140,000
> ...


NDS - 27
WII - 8
PSP - 6
PS3 - 5
PS2 - 4


*HARDWARE*



> Hardware - This Week | Last Week |       YTD |        LTD
> 1. NDS   -    79,370 |    88,575 |   531,882 | 21,704,933
> 2. PSP   -    77,933 |    79,923 |   472,249 |  8,073,843
> 3. WII   -    74,544 |    81,638 |   448,509 |  5,064,669
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 7, 2008)

* 	 Please discuss these figures in this thread. Thank you.*

JD: Post 1


*[JAPAN]** Media Create Sales 1/28 - 2/3 #1  *


*Software*


> 01./00. [WII] Super Smash Bros. Brawl (Nintendo) - 819,647 / NEW
> 02./00. [PS3] Devil May Cry 4 (Capcom) - 205,390 / NEW
> 03./00. [PS2] Tales of Destiny: Director's Cut (Bandai-Namco) - 116,928 / NEW
> 04./00. [PS2] Haruhi Suzumiya's Wonderment (Banpresto) - 114,335 / NEW
> ...



NDS - 24
WII - 9
PS2 - 7
PS3 - 5
PSP - 4
360 - 1

*Hardware*



> Hardware - This Week | Last Week |       YTD |        LTD
> 1. WII   -    94,473 |    74,544 |   542,982 |  5,159,142
> 2. PSP   -    72,528 |    77,933 |   544,777 |  8,146,371
> 3. NDS   -    67,472 |    79,370 |   599,354 | 21,772,405
> ...


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 7, 2008)

Is there a list saying how much Halo 3 sold during its first week in the US?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 8, 2008)

*HOW HARD IS IT TO FREAKING TALK ABOUT OR ASK ABOUT SALES IN THE DISCUSSION THREAD?!??! I FREAKING LINK IT ON THE TOP OF ALL MY POSTS.... STOP DISCUSSING ABOUT STUFF IN THIS THREAD. ASK QUESTIONS AND TALK ABOUT THESE FIGURES IN THE OFFICIAL DISCCUSION THREAD WHICH CAN BE FOUND BY GOING TO THIS LINK
JD: Post 1
*

 halo 3 sold  3.3 million in 12 days in the USA. Can be found a couple of pages back if you look through the thread. 



Life time to date software sales for each current generation consoles ( Ps3, Xbox360, Nintendo Wii).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 14, 2008)

*Please discuss these figures in the discussion thread by clicking this link!*

JD: Post 1


*[USA][NPD]January  Hardware + Software sales*

Microsoft reported a little while ago about shortages of Xbox 360's this month because of the sales for last month. Same with Nintendo Wii and Nintendo DS.



*HARDWARE*



> Nintendo Wii 274k
> PlayStation 3 269k
> PlayStation 2 264k
> Nintendo DS 251k
> ...



*Software*

*Top 10*​


> 360 CALL OF DUTY 4: MODERN WARFARE ACTIVISION (CORP) NOV 2007 MATURE (M) 1 330.9K
> 
> WII PLAY W/ REMOTE NINTENDO OF AMERICA FEB 2007 EVERYONE (E) 2 298.1K
> 
> ...




*[USA]More Software*​
*January 08:*



> WII RESIDENT EVIL: UMBRELLA CHRONICLES - ~30K
> WII CARNIVAL GAMES - ~80K



*Rough LTDs:*



> WII WII PLAY W/ REMOTE - ~4.4 million
> WII SUPER MARIO GALAXY - ~2.7 million
> WII GUITAR HERO III: LEGENDS OF ROCK - ~1.5 million
> WII CARNIVAL GAMES - ~655K
> ...




*Microsoft's Spin on January's figures*



> *Microsoft Issues Its Own January 2008 Sales Analysis
> By: Andy Eddy - "Vidgames" Share This ArticleFeb. 14th, 2008 6:04 pm*
> 
> Right after The NPD Group released its January 2008 sales analysis, Microsoft issued its own analysis of how it did across the month. In the statement e-mailed to press outlets, the company noted that its console had "a record-setting holiday that has not slowed down in 2008," and also revealed that, while it sold 230K hardware units, it's also suffering a deficit in being able to refresh hardware units to stores. "Our retailers are telling us that Xbox 360 is selling as fast as they can restock," the release noted, "but due to this high demand, Xbox 360 is experiencing temporary shortages. We are working as quickly as we can to replenish inventory."
> ...




More information will be posted as it gets posted out there on the interweb.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 15, 2008)

*Please discuss these figures in the discussion thread by clicking this link!*

JD: Post 1


*More USA Software figures*




> No More Hereos = 65,000



Thats 10X what killer 7 did on ps2, so suda must be happy. 

Life time to date sales of No More heroes is more than 100,000, in USA. 





* [JAPAN]Media Create Sales 2/4 - 2/10 #1  *

*Software*​


> 01./01. [WII] Super Smash Bros. Brawl (Nintendo) - 252,000 / 1,071,000
> 02./00. [PSP] Mobile Suit Gundam: Gihren's Ambition, The Axis' Threat (Bandai-Namco) - 123,000 / NEW
> 03./05. [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo) - 65,000 / 1,421,000
> 04./02. [PS3] Devil May Cry 4 (Capcom) - 32,000 / 237,000
> ...



NDS - 14
WII - 8
PSP - 3
PS3 - 3
PS2 - 2



*Hardware*​


> Hardware - This Week | Last Week |       YTD |        LTD
> 1. WII   -    81,737 |    94,473 |   624,719 |  5,240,879
> 2. PSP   -    75,912 |    72,528 |   620,689 |  8,222,283
> 3. NDS   -    60,464 |    67,472 |   659,818 | 21,832,869
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2008)

*Please discuss these figures in the discussion thread by clicking this link!*



Manji x Rin Fanclub





> * sales-age: Nintendo breaks 6 million Wiis sold in Europe  *





> Nintendo breaks 6 million Wiis sold in Europe
> February 21st, 2008
> 
> Nintendo has announced that since the launch of the Wii in Europe, they have managed to sell over 6,000,000 units. While specific breakdowns for every country, they did say that 800,000 units were sold in Germany.



This is till the end of 2007.






> *DS sales*





> According to gamefront.de they also sold 20 Million DS in Europe, 3.3 of that were in Germany.


----------



## Kensei (Feb 21, 2008)

*Please discuss these figures in the discussion thread by clicking this link!*

Manji x Rin Fanclub

* [JAPAN]Media Create Sales 2/11 - 2/17  *

*Software*​


> 01./01. [WII] Super Smash Bros. Brawl (Nintendo) - 141,544 / 1,213,000
> 02./03. [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo) - 62,769 / 1,484,000
> 03./00. [NDS] Tokimeki Memorial: Girl's Side 2nd Season (Konami) - 56,202 / NEW
> 04./00. [PS2] Poison Pink (Banpresto) - 52,659 / NEW
> ...



NDS - 25
WII - 8
PS2 - 7
PS3 - 6
PSP - 4



*Hardware*​


> Hardware - This Week | Last Week |       YTD |        LTD
> 1. WII   -    78,583 |    81,737 |   703,302 |  5,319,462
> 2. NDS   -    62,362 |    60,464 |   722,180 | 21,895,231
> 3. PSP   -    59,654 |    75,912 |   680,343 |  8,281,937
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 29, 2008)

*Please discuss these figures in the discussion thread by clicking this link!*

omg laser pew pew!





[JAPAN]Media Create Sales 18 - 24 February!



*HardWare*


> Hardware - This Week | Last Week | YTD | LTD
> 1. WII - 63,504 | 78,583 | 766,806 | 5,382,966
> 2. PSP - 53,373 | 59,654 | 733,716 | 8,335,310
> 3. NDS - 50,151 | 62,362 | 772,331 | 21,945,382
> ...




*SoftWare*



> 01./01. [WII] Super Smash Bros. Brawl (Nintendo) - 78,000 / 1,291,000
> 02./00. [NDS] Etrian Odyssey II: The Royal Grail (Atlus) - 69,000 / NEW
> 03./02. [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo) - 62,000 / 1,546,000
> 04./00. [PSP] Musou Orochi (Koei) - 47,000 / NEW
> ...



NDS - 22
PS2 - 9
WII - 8
PS3 - 5
PSP - 4
360 - 2


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 7, 2008)

*Please discuss these figures in the discussion thread by clicking this link!*

Kyoya Izayoi




*JAPAN-[MEDIA CREATE] - Sales 2/25 - 3/2*

*Software*



> 01./00. [PS2] Gundam Musou Special (Bandai-Namco) - 149,846 / NEW
> 02./01. [WII] Super Smash Bros. Brawl (Nintendo) - 67,007 / 1,358,000
> 03./03. [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo) - 64,429 / 1,610,000
> 04./00. [NDS] Soma Bringer (Nintendo) - 50,844 / NEW
> ...


NDS - 22
PS2 - 9
WII - 9
PSP - 5
PS3 - 4
360 - 1


*Hardware*



> Hardware - This Week | Last Week |       YTD |        LTD
> 1. PSP   -    73,706 |    53,373 |   807,422 |  8,409,016
> 2. WII   -    64,535 |    63,504 |   831,341 |  5,447,501
> 3. NDS   -    51,922 |    50,151 |   824,253 | 21,997,304
> ...




Mint green PSP came out this week, which was the cause of the hardware surge.


----------



## Codde (Mar 15, 2008)

*Please discuss these figures in the discussion thread by clicking this link!*

Link removed


*[USA][NPD]February Hardware & Software sales*

*HARDWARE*



> Nintendo DS - 587,600
> Wii - 432,000
> PlayStation 2 - 351,800
> PlayStation 3 - 280,800
> ...



*Software*



> Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (Xbox 360) - 296,200
> Devil May Cry 4 (Xbox 360) - 295,200
> Wii Play (Wii) - 289,700
> Devil May Cry 4 (PS3) - 233,500
> ...



*[USA]More Software*



> Frontlines: Fuel of War (Xbox 360) - 100,000
> Professor Layton and the Curious Village (DS) - 90,000
> Advance Wars: Days of Ruin (DS) - 50,000
> No More Heroes (Wii) - 35,000
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 17, 2008)

*Please discuss these figures in the discussion thread by clicking this link!*


Link removed

*Brawl First Day Sales: 874,000 First Week: 1.4 mill*




> REDMOND, Wash., March 17 /PRNewswire/ -- After just one week on store
> shelves, Super Smash Bros.(R) Brawl for Wii has become the fastest-selling
> video game in Nintendo of America's history. Since its launch on March 9, the
> feature-packed fighting action game has sold more than 1.4 million units in
> ...










*[JAPAN]Media Create Figures 3-3 / 3-9*


*Software*


> 01./00. [PS3] Yakuza 3: Kenzan! (Sega) - 181,189 / NEW
> 02./02. [WII] Super Smash Bros. Brawl (Nintendo) - 50,401 / 1,408,000
> 03./03. [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo) - 48,984 / 1,659,000
> 04./00. [PS2] Gundam Musou Special (Bandai-Namco) - 39,119 / 189,000
> ...



NDS - 26
WII - 11
PS2 - 5
PSP - 4
PS3 - 4



*Hardware*



> Hardware - This Week | Last Week |       YTD |        LTD
> 1. WII   -    57,068 |    64,535 |   888,409 |  5,504,569
> 2. PSP   -    53,924 |    73,706 |   861,346 |  8,462,940
> 3. NDS   -    48,658 |    51,922 |   872,911 | 22,045,962
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 27, 2008)

*Please Discuss these figures in the Sale discussion thread. Thank you!*

here


*[JAPAN]Media Create Sale Figures 3-10-08 / 3-16-08*



> 01./00. [NDS] DS Beautiful Letter Training (Nintendo) - 65,689 / NEW
> 02./01. [PS3] Yakuza 3: Kenzan! (Sega) - 45,776 / 227,000
> 03./03. [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo) - 44,500 / 1,704,000
> 04./02. [WII] Super Smash Bros. Brawl (Nintendo) - 40,984 / 1,449,000
> ...



NDS - 27
WII - 10
PS2 - 7
PSP - 3
PS3 - 3


*HARDWARE*


> Hardware - This Week | Last Week |       YTD |        LTD
> 1. PSP   -    57,651 |    53,924 |   918,997 |  8,520,591
> 2. WII   -    55,845 |    57,068 |   944,254 |  5,560,414
> 3. NDS   -    53,266 |    48,658 |   926,177 | 22,099,228
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 2, 2008)

Please Discuss these figures in the Sale discussion thread. Thank you!

JH1stGen Gif Tutorial

* [JAPAN]Media Create Sales 3/17 - 3/23*

*Top 50 Software*


> 01./00. [NDS] Pok?mon Ranger: Batonnage (Pok?mon) - 241,663 / NEW
> 02./00. [WII] Deca Sporta (Hudson) - 65,359 / NEW
> 03./00. [PS3] Armored Core for Answer (From Software) - 54,022 / NEW
> 04./00. [NDS] SimCity DS 2: From the Past to the Future (EA) - 49,018 / NEW
> ...


NDS - 23
WII - 13
PSP - 6
PS2 - 3
PS3 - 3
360 - 2


*Hardware*


> Hardware - This Week | Last Week |       YTD |        LTD
> 1. NDS   -    65,055 |    53,266 |   991,232 | 22,164,283
> 2. WII   -    62,404 |    55,845 | 1,006,658 |  5,622,818
> 3. PSP   -    59,833 |    57,651 |   978,830 |  8,580,424
> ...




Also during the week  / weekend I will be organizing this thread a bit more. For example I WIll have hot links on the front page for most of the sale data so its easier for people to get the information they desire.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 9, 2008)

*Please Discuss these figures in the Sale discussion thread. Thank you!*


here


*[JAPAN]Media Create Sale figures 3-24-08  / 3-30-08*


*Top 50 Software*



> 01./00. [PSP] Monster Hunter Portable 2nd G (Capcom) - 880,468 / NEW
> 02./01. [NDS] Pok?mon Ranger: Batonnage (Pok?mon) - 105,855 / 348,000
> 03./00. [NDS] Mobile Suit Gundam 00 (Bandai-Namco) - 48,646 / NEW
> 04./05. [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo) - 41,837 / 1,794,000
> ...


NDS - 23
WII - 9
PSP - 7
PS2 - 6
PS3 - 3
360 - 2


*Hardware*



> Hardware - This Week | Last Week |       YTD |        LTD
> 1. PSP   -   129,986 |    59,833 | 1,108,816 |  8,710,410
> 2. NDS   -    58,916 |    65,055 | 1,050,148 | 22,223,199
> 3. WII   -    48,785 |    62,404 | 1,055,443 |  5,671,603
> ...


----------



## Donkey Show (Apr 17, 2008)

*Please discuss these figures in the discussion thread by clicking this link!*

DarkLordOfKichiku

*March NPD*

source: 



> *
> Industry Sales*
> Mar-07 Mar-08 CHG
> *Total Video Games $1.1B $1.7B 57%*
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 24, 2008)

*Please discuss these figures in the discussion thread by clicking this link!*

DarkLordOfKichiku

*Nintendo Earnings Result*



> Thanks to Anihawk and others:
> 
> GBA (all versions): 81.06m
> NA: 41.64m
> ...







*[JAPAN]Media Create Sales 3/31 - 4/6 *

*Software Top 50*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> 01./01. [PSP] Monster Hunter Portable 2nd G (Capcom) - 488,208 / 1,369,000
> 02./00. [PS2] Musou Orochi: The Evil King Returns (Koei) - 227,535 / NEW
> 03./00. [PSP] Star Ocean 2: Second Evolution (Square-Enix) - 90,861 / NEW
> 04./00. [PS2] Pro Baseball Spirits 5 (Konami) - 80,222 / NEW
> ...






NDS - 23
WII - 9
PSP - 7
PS2 - 6
PS3 - 3
360 - 2


*Hardware*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Hardware - This Week | Last Week |       YTD |        LTD
> 1. PSP   -   120,964 |   129,986 | 1,229,780 |  8,831,374
> 2. NDS   -    55,190 |    58,916 | 1,105,338 | 22,278,389
> 3. WII   -    44,618 |    48,785 | 1,100,061 |  5,716,221
> ...







*[JAPAN]Media Create Sales 4/7 - 4/13 *

*Top 50 Software*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> 01./00. [WII] Mario Kart Wii (Nintendo) - 593,576 / NEW
> 02./01. [PSP] Monster Hunter Portable 2nd G (Capcom) - 221,781 / 1,590,000
> 03./02. [PS2] Musou Orochi: The Evil King Returns (Koei) - 55,506 / 283,000
> 04./07. [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo) - 31,325 / 1,865,000
> ...






NDS - 25
WII - 9
PS2 - 7
PSP - 5
PS3 - 3
360 - 1

*Hardware*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Hardware - This Week | Last Week |       YTD |        LTD
> 1. PSP   -    85,721 |   120,964 | 1,315,501 |  8,980,578
> 2. NDS   -    47,158 |    55,190 | 1,152,496 | 22,325,546
> 3. WII   -    46,296 |    44,618 | 1,146,357 |  5,762,516
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Apr 27, 2008)

*Please discuss these figures in the discussion thread by clicking this link!*

omg laser pew pew!









 60% of Wii software in the latter half of 2007 in the US was from 3rd parties #1  



Japan is a little different




And here is Europe's


----------



## Kensei (May 15, 2008)

*Please discuss these figures in the discussion thread by clicking this link!*

Manji x Rin Fanclub

*
NPD U.S. Sales*


> Video Games Industry - April 2008
> April 2007	April 2008		YTD Apr 07	YTD Apr 08
> Video Games	$839 million	$1.23 billion	47.0%	$4.18 billion	$5.47 billion	31.0%
> Video Games Hardware	$339.2 million	$426.2 million	26.0%	$1.62 billion	$1.84 billion	13.0%
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 9, 2008)

I am really late in updating this thread 0_0 Sorry all.
*Please discuss these figures in the discussion thread by clicking this link!*


Venus Versus Virus


*Media Create Sales 4/14 - 4/20*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> 01./01. [WII] Mario Kart Wii (Nintendo) - 201,508 / 795,000
> 02./02. [PSP] Monster Hunter Portable 2nd G (Capcom) - 123,855 / 1,714,000
> 03./00. [NDS] We're Fossil Diggers (Nintendo) - 35,363 / NEW
> 04./04. [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo) - 32,445 / 1,897,000
> ...





NDS - 30
WII - 7
PS2 - 5
PSP - 5
PS3 - 3



*Adjusted LTD numbers from Media Create 2007 report .



*Spoiler*: __ 






> Hardware - This Week | Last Week | YTD | LTD 1. PSP - 85,421 | 85,721 | 1,400,922 | 9,065,999 2. NDS - 44,551 | 47,158 | 1,197,047 | 22,370,097 3. WII - 44,241 | 46,296 | 1,190,598 | 5,806,757 4. PS3 - 7,438 | 8,232 | 373,563 | 2,015,234 5. PS2 - 6,545 | 6,834 | 190,898 | 21,117,938 6. 360 - 1,076 | 1,147 | 50,721 | 558,061










*Media Create Sales 4/28 - 5/4*


*Spoiler*: __ 





> 01./01. [WII] Mario Kart Wii (Nintendo) - 173,387 / 1,120,000
> 02./02. [PSP] Monster Hunter Portable 2nd G (Capcom) - 102,320 / 1,909,000
> 03./00. [WII] Link's Crossbow Training (Nintendo) - 92,534 / NEW
> 04./06. [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo) - 51,851 / 1,986,000
> ...






NDS - 32
WII - 10
PSP - 4
PS2 - 2
PS3 - 2

*Hardware*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Hardware - This Week | Last Week |       YTD |        LTD
> 1. PSP   -   100,870 |    92,411 | 1,594,203 |  9,195,797
> 2. WII   -    71,518 |    48,796 | 1,310,912 |  5,927,072
> 3. NDS   -    52,542 |    42,435 | 1,292,024 | 22,465,075
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 9, 2008)

* Media Create Sales: 5/5 - 5/11* 

*Spoiler*: __ 





> 01./01. [WII] Mario Kart Wii (Nintendo) - 106,780 / 1,227,000
> 02./02. [PSP] Monster Hunter Portable 2nd G (Capcom) - 82,466 / 1,992,000
> 03./06. [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo) - 52,744 / 2,039,000
> 04./00. [WII] Link's Crossbow Training (Nintendo) - 48,808 / 141,000
> ...





NDS - 32
WII - 11
PSP - 3
PS2 - 2
PS3 - 2




*Hardware*


*Spoiler*: __ 





> This Week | Last Week | YTD | LTD 1. PSP - 89,884 | 100,870 | 1,684,087 | 9,285,681 2. WII - 67,308 | 71,518 | 1,378,220 | 5,994,380 3. NDS - 51,228 | 52,542 | 1,343,252 | 22,516,303 4. PS3 - 8,054 | 10,177 | 400,901 | 2,042,577 5. PS2 - 7,464 | 8,802 | 214,272 | 21,141,309 6. 360 - 1,298 | 1,725 | 55,027 | 562,368








* Media Create Sales 5/12 - 5/18   *

*Spoiler*: __ 





> 01./02. [PSP] Monster Hunter Portable 2nd G (Capcom) - 53,248 / 2,045,000
> 02./01. [WII] Mario Kart Wii (Nintendo) - 41,739 / 1,269,000
> 03./00. [NDS] Luminous Arc 2: Will (Marvelous Entertainment) - 40,753 / NEW
> 04./00. [PSP] Bleach: Heat the Soul 5 (Sony) - 39,403 / NEW
> ...






NDS - 31
WII - 9
PSP - 4
PS2 - 3
PS3 - 2
360 - 1

*Hardware*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Hardware - This Week | Last Week |       YTD |        LTD
> 1. PSP   -    70,536 |    89,884 | 1,754,623 |  9,356,217
> 2. WII   -    41,572 |    67,308 | 1,419,792 |  6,035,952
> 3. NDS   -    34,905 |    51,228 | 1,378,157 | 22,551,208
> ...







* Media Create Sales 5/19 - 5/25 *

*Spoiler*: __ 





> 01./00. [NDS] Let's Make a Pro Baseball Team! (Sega) - 59,321 / NEW
> 02./01. [PSP] Monster Hunter Portable 2nd G (Capcom) - 51,370 / 2,096,000
> 03./02. [WII] Mario Kart Wii (Nintendo) - 47,758 / 1,317,000
> 04./05. [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo) - 36,455 / 2,110,000
> ...





NDS - 32
WII - 8
PS2 - 3
PSP - 3
PS3 - 2
360 - 2

*Hardware*


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Hardware - This Week | Last Week |       YTD |        LTD
> 1. PSP   -    64,449 |    70,536 | 1,819,072 |  9,420,666
> 2. WII   -    49,047 |    41,572 | 1,468,839 |  6,084,999
> 3. NDS   -    37,404 |    34,905 | 1,415,561 | 22,588,612
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 9, 2008)

*
Please discuss these figures in the discussion thread by clicking this link!*



Venus Versus Virus

* Media Create Sales 5/26 - 6/1 *

*Spoiler*: __ 






> 01./00. [PSP] Powerful Pro Baseball Portable 3 (Konami) - 116,595 / NEW
> 02./00. [NDS] Endless Frontier: Super Robot Wars OG Saga (Bandai-Namco) - 97,825 / NEW
> 03./03. [WII] Mario Kart Wii (Nintendo) - 50,172 / 1,367,000
> 04./04. [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo) - 46,043 / 2,156,000
> ...







NDS - 22
WII - 9
PS2 - 8
PSP - 5
PS3 - 4
360 - 2


Hardware


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Hardware - This Week | Last Week |       YTD |        LTD
> 1. PSP   -    71,986 |    64,449 | 1,891,058 |  9,492,652
> 2. WII   -    50,851 |    49,047 | 1,519,690 |  6,135,850
> 3. NDS   -    38,355 |    37,404 | 1,453,916 | 22,626,967
> ...







Now this thread is completely updated for the Japanese Numbers.


----------



## Gutsu (Jul 17, 2008)

> PlayStation 3 405.5k
> PSP 337.4k
> Playstation 2 188.8k
> Xbox 360 219.8k
> ...





> Overall
> 
> "The video games industry continues to perform in the face of an ever-increasingly difficult economic environment as many turn to more in-home entertainment. Even if growth slows over the back half of 2008, the industry is poised to achieve record-breaking revenues of over $22B for the year."
> 
> ...



NPD mentions that MGS4 nearly sold a million copies if you factor the bundles. 

YTD NPD numbers:

Wii - 3,482,000
DS - 3,187,000
PS3 - 1,608,000
PSP - 1,482,000
360 - 1,354,000


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 30, 2008)

PLEASE DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THE OFFICIAL SALES DISCUSSION THREAD!

this




*Nintendo financial results for Q1 2009*

*Spoiler*: __ 






> Nintendo Co., Ltd. has just released its financial statement for Q1 FY3/09. And yes, Nintendo still prints money. Oh yes. Lots. In fact, both sales and profits are up from last year's numbers Nintendo states. Net sales were ?423,380,000,000 (US$3.9 billion) for the quarter with a net income of ?107,000,000,000 ($992 million). Compare to last year's Q1 figures: ?340,439,000,000 ($3.2 billion) in net sales and ?80,251,000,000 ($744 million) in net income. Looking towards the future, Nintendo expects a 7.6 percent increase in net sales and a 26.3 percent jump in net income by March 2009.






> Nintendo just released their financial results for Q1 2009, and as part of that have revealed not only how much hardware they've shifted between April and June 2008, but how much they've managed to shift over each of their console's lifespans. And it's interesting reading, because while the Wii continues to go from strength to strength, the DS is showing a sales downturn (albeit a minor one). Could we finally be seeing the handheld's high-water mark?
> 
> Here's the sales data for each console over the quarter (Apr-Jun 08), with lifetime figures in brackets.
> 
> ...






*SOFTWARE*

*Spoiler*: __ 






> Nintendo also announced its software sales data in its Q1 FY3/09 statement. In Q1, Nintendo DS software sales were 36.59 million, up 2.33 million units from Q1 last year. Standout titles for the DS include the international release of Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Darkness/Explorers of Time. Wii software sales reached 40.41 million units, a 24.42 million increase from Q1 last year. Titles like Mario Kart Wii, Wii Fit, Wii Play and Wii Sports in Japan led the charge.







*Here Are The Top 20 Publishers In The Business, Ranked According To Cash Money Intake*



*

profit/loss margins*


----------



## Gutsu (Aug 14, 2008)

*July 2008 NPD Results*



> *HW*
> DS 608k
> Wii 555k
> Playstation 3 225k
> ...



Interesting even with the price drop the PS3 still outsold Xbox 360.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 21, 2008)

NPD (US), Gfk Chart-Track (UK) and Enterbrain (JPN) have combined to make a Top Global Markets Report. Here're the top 5 selling games this year from January - July. 

*Total* *US* *UK* *JPN*

1. GRAND THEFT AUTO IV ~ *6,293,000* / *4,711,000* *1,582,000* –

2. SUPER SMASH BROS: BRAWL ~ *5,433,000* / *3,539,000* *213,000* *1,681,000*

3. MARIO KART WII ~ *4,697,000* / *2,409,000* *687,000* *1,601,000*

4. WII FIT ~ *3,604,000* / *1,433,000* *624,000* *1,547,000*

5. GUITAR HERO III: LEGENDS OF ROCK ~ *3,475,000* / *3,037,000* *412,000* *26,000*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 11, 2008)

*PLEASE DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THE OFFICIAL SALES DISCUSSION THREAD!*

'I want this emicon/smiley/etc Uploaded' 

*
Hardware Unit Sales*


> PlayStation 3 185.4K
> PlayStation Portable 253.0K
> Playstation 2 144.1K
> Xbox 360 195.2K
> ...





> *Top 10 SKU's August 2008*
> (includes CE, GOTY editions, bundles, etc. but not those bundled with hardware)
> Publisher Release Date Rank # Units
> 
> ...





> *Comments from NPD analyst, Anita Frazier, are below.*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 11, 2008)

Lol @ a handheld being the best selling video game device this generation


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 11, 2008)

Why is that 'lol' worthy? The handhelds would have destroyed consoles every generation were it not for the mammoths that were PlayStation and PS2. 

The DS has now topped the GBA in life-to-date sales, and the Wii has topped the N64's life-to-date shipments, at 32m in 22 months compared to the 57 months it took the N64. If 2009 is going to be the peak year, it'll easily surpass SNES at 49m.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 18, 2008)

*PLEASE DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THE OFFICIAL SALES DISCUSSION THREAD!*

Shinji



* Official Sept 2008 NPD Results*


*HW Sales*



> PlayStation 2 173.5K
> PlayStation 3 232.4K
> PSP 238.1K
> Xbox 360 347.2K
> ...



*
Top 10 SW Sales*


> Publisher Release Date Rank # Units
> 360 STAR WARS: THE FORCE UNLEASHED LUCASARTS Sep-08 1 610K
> WII WII FIT W/ BALANCE BOARD NINTENDO OF AMERICA May-08 2 518K
> 360 ROCK BAND 2 MTV GAMES/ELECTRONIC ARTS Sep-08 3 363K
> ...




Overall

"This is the first true monthly decline the industry has experienced since March of 2006. It's important to keep in mind, however, that this month's 7% decline is against a month (September 2007) that itself was up 75% from the prior September. Last year, Halo 3 released in September 2007 and that game had a huge impact on hardware and software sales."


> "Overall, the health of the video games industry remains quite strong despite the rocky economic conditions. Tracking against typical industry seasonality, the U.S. video games industry is positioned to realize $22B or more in revenues for the year (does not include PC Games)."
> 
> Software
> 
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 13, 2008)

*PLEASE DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THE OFFICIAL SALES DISCUSSION THREAD!*


this guy



> *Hardware Unit Sales*
> Oct-08
> PlayStation 2 136K
> PlayStation 3 190K
> ...




*Anita Frazier, NPD Analyst: *


> Overall:
> 
> "The video games industry grew an impressive 18% year-over-year in the first month of the critical fourth quarter. With 10-months under its belt, the video games industry is still poised to top $22B in annual sales in 2008."
> 
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 14, 2008)

*
PLEASE DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THE OFFICIAL SALES DISCUSSION THREAD!
*


this guy


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 17, 2008)

*PLEASE DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THE OFFICIAL SALES DISCUSSION THREAD!
*


Jump Festa 2007 Interview (Oda & Kishimoto)

*USA Current Life Time to Date Current Gen Consoles*




(Numbers represent Millions) 

*Wii *- 13.4 ( 2 years) 
*360* - 11.6 (3 years)
*Ps3* - 5.7  (2 years)


*Top 20 Software for October (USA)*





GH world Tour total sell through (counting all consoles) for October was a little over 530k. 360 beating out the wii one by only a few thousand.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 25, 2008)

*PLEASE DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THE OFFICIAL SALES DISCUSSION THREAD!*

this guy


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 11, 2008)

NPD charts for November...



> Playstation 2 206k
> Playstation 3 378k
> PSP 421k
> Xbox 360 836k
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 2, 2009)

*
 	 PLEASE DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THE OFFICIAL SALES DISCUSSION THREAD!*
Hamaru


*Top 50 best selling games of ALL TIME in Japan.*


> - Wii Sports up from #20 to #19 and passed the original version of Final Fantasy VII.
> - Wii Fit should overtake DKC next week.
> - Pokémon Platinum moved up 6 ranks from #49 to #43, could reach #39 next week, lol.
> - Mario Kart Wii up from #57 to #53, should enter the Top50 in the next two or three weeks.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 2, 2009)

I cant believe that POS Wii is selling so well .. Jesus what do people even play on it.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 10, 2009)

The casual (ignorant) market is massive, Tachi.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 15, 2009)

*
PLEASE DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THE OFFICIAL SALES DISCUSSION THREAD!
*


omg laser pew pew!


DECEMBER NPD 2008 Figures

*Hardware *



> PS2 410K
> PS3 726K
> PSP 1.02M
> X360 1.44M
> ...



*Software
*


> WII PLAY W/ REMOTE 1.46M
> 360 CALL OF DUTY: WORLD AT WAR 1.33M*
> WII FIT W/ BALANCE BOARD 999K
> WII MARIO KART W/ WHEEL 878K
> ...



**Includes Collector's, Limited, Legendary, and Bundled Editions
*

--------

*Top selling games of 2008
*


> WII PLAY W/ REMOTE 5.28M
> WII MARIO KART W/ WHEEL 5.00M
> WII FIT W/ BALANCE BOARD 4.53M
> WII SUPER SMASH BROS: BRAWL 4.17M
> ...




**Includes Collector's, Limited, Legendary, and Bundled Editions
*
--------

*Dollar Sales*



> Code:
> Annual         Annual
> Dec-07         Dec-08        CHG   2007          2008           CHG
> Video Games $4.84B         $5.29B        9%     $17.97B     $21.33B      19%
> ...



*Anita Frazier, NPD Analyst:

Originally Posted by Anita Frazier:
Overall*



> "While industry growth has not continued at the blistering pace we saw during the second and third quarters, December's 9% increase over last December brings the year in 19% ahead of last year, and sets a new record for total industry sales."
> 
> "This month marks the first time that industry revenue has topped $5B in any single month. In 1997, annual revenues were $5.1B, and now a single month has realized that level of sales."
> 
> ...






> REDMOND, Wash.–(BUSINESS WIRE)– Before 2008, no video game system had ever been purchased by ten million Americans in a single year. But according to independent sales data released today by the NPD Group, the Wii™ console from Nintendo did just that, even during these economic times, with 2008 unit sales of 10.17 million. The Nintendo DS™ portable handheld system came in a close second, with 2008 unit sales of 9.95 million. Each of them broke the previous yearly unit sales record set in 2007 by Nintendo DS with sales of 8.52 million.
> 
> Consequently, Wii represented 55% of all next generation home console sales in 2008, while Nintendo DS claimed 72% of all portable system sales in 2008.
> 
> ...






> The NPD data isn't clear which SKUs are Special Editions and which are the game only. Rock Band 2 on Wii was released right at the tail end of the year and moved just over 150,000 units.


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 21, 2009)

**


> *NPD: PS3-Exclusive December Sales Reveal MGS4's Million *
> 
> The top 20 selling software list for December 2008 released by the NPD Group on Thursday of last week contained some surprising appearances as well as absences. Today Gamasutra obtained exclusive data to gain more perspective on the sales of some key titles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 21, 2009)

* DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THE OFFICIAL SALES DISCUSSION THREAD!*
omg laser pew pew!


*Only 4% of Games Ever Make a Profit
*




> The President of Electronic Entertainment Design and Research (EEDAR), which is a research company that compiles sales data for the video game industry, recently had an interview with Forbes. In said interview, he drops some very interesting information about the state of the video game sales industry, particularly about the risk-reward factor developers have to take in when making a new IP.
> 
> According to Geoffrey Zatkin (the President), only 4% of games that see the market ever see the black. Yep, that means 96% of all games ever released have been failures. Here?s the quote from the article:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2009)

* 	  DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THE OFFICIAL SALES DISCUSSION THREAD!

*

omg laser pew pew!


*Famitsu top 100 for 2008. Remember these are famitsu figures. Some games on there are inconsistent with media create. For example professor layton (both of them) sold over a million copies already in Japan. *




> 01. [PSP] Monster Hunter Portable 2nd G (Capcom) 2,452,111
> 02. [NDS] Pokemon Platinum (Pokemon) 2,187,337
> 03. [WII] Wii Fit (Nintendo) 2,149,131 / 2,967,297
> 04. [WII] Mario Kart Wii (Nintendo) 2,003,315
> ...






> DS 47
> Wii 15
> PSP 15
> PS3 10
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 12, 2009)

NPD numbers for January. 

PlayStation 2 101.2K 
PlayStation 3 203.2K 
PSP 172.3K 
Xbox 360 309K 
Wii 679.2K 
Nintendo DS 510.8K 

1, WII FIT NINTENDO OF AMERICA WII 777K 
2, WII PLAY W/ REMOTE NINTENDO OF AMERICA WII 415K 
3, MARIO KART W/WHEEL NINTENDO OF AMERICA WII 292K 
4, LEFT 4 DEAD ELECTRONIC ARTS 360 243K 
5, CALL OF DUTY: WORLD AT WAR* ACTIVISION BLIZZARD 360 235K 
6, SKATE 2 ELECTRONIC ARTS 360 199K 
7, GUITAR HERO WORLD TOUR* ACTIVISION BLIZZARD WII 155K 
8, NEW SUPER MARIO BROS NINTENDO OF AMERICA NDS 135K 
9, MARIO KART DS NINTENDO OF AMERICA NDS 132K 
10, LORD OF THE RINGS: CONQUEST ELECTRONIC ARTS 360 113K

(*includes CE, GOTY editions, bundles, etc. but not those bundled with hardware)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 29, 2009)

*DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THE OFFICIAL SALES DISCUSSION THREAD!

*

[317] 100% PROVED: Tobi's behaviour = Uchiha

*Febuary NPD plus more data!
*




> Wii - 753,000
> NDS - 588,000
> Xbox 360 - 391,000
> PS3 - 276,000
> ...



Vesperia: 35k first month, 35k second month, 37k through next 4 months to make for 107k ltd.




> NPD: January 2009 Life to Date Numbers
> 
> without comments
> 
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 29, 2009)

DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THE OFFICIAL SALES DISCUSSION THREAD!

[317] 100% PROVED: Tobi's behaviour = Uchiha




[Sales Age] Worldwide market in 2008 (revenues)




> Country		Population	Av. market spend    Revenue 2008		Market Share
> 
> USA		306,088,000	$ 71.98		    $ 22,031,000,000		40.42 %
> United K.	60,975,000	$ 111.95	    $ 6,825,961,080		12.57 %
> ...



*Revenue = Handhelds + Consoles + PC (if available)
**Hong Kong = GfK estimates from 09/17/2008
***Ireland = Only total software value

Curreny rates:
1 Euro = 1,40974 US Dollar
1 Yen = 0,01106 US Dollar
1 A. Dollar = 0,6907 US Dollar
1 Swiss Fr. = 0,94731 US Dollar
1 Danish Krone = 0,1895 US Dollar
1 Pfund Sterling = 1.44792 US Dollar 
1 Norwegian Krone = 0,14221 US Dollar
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
*all as of 12/31/2008




America is number 1!


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 8, 2009)

http://www.reuters.com/article/ousiv/idUSTRE53511I20090406



> Domestic sales of the PS3 came to 146,948 units in the five weeks through March 29, compared with 99,335 units of the Wii and 43,172 units of Microsoft Corp's (MSFT.O) Xbox 360, Enterbrain said on Monday.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 8, 2009)

*DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THE OFFICIAL SALES DISCUSSION THREAD!
*

Gaara's "Confession of the Heart"








> Nintendo has released Wii and DSi sales figures for fiscal 2009. Let's have a gander at the breakdown by region.
> 
> As we posted yesterday, worldwide annual sales of the Nintendo Wii hovered close to 26 million units (25.95), and the total lifetime sales for the console have surpassed 50 million (50.39).
> 
> In first quarter 2009, that means 530,000 Wii were sold in Japan, 2.5 million units were sold in The Americas and 2.15 million units were sold in Other. The next quarter, 480,000 units were sold in Japan, 2.08 million units were sold in The Americas and 2.15 million units were sold in Other. Third quarter 2009 saw a big holiday spike with 890,000 Wii units sold in Japan, 5.22 million units sold in The Americas and 4.32 million units sold in Other. Sales bottomed out in Japan big time the following quarter with 160,000 Wii units sold in Japan. The Americans and Other saw 3.14 million units and 2.13 million units sold, respectively.







> Global Nintendo DS system sales reached 31 million plus (31.18), bringing the lifetime total to over 100 million units (101.78).
> 
> In first quarter 2009, 580,000 DS units were sold in Japan, 2.71 million units were sold in The Americas and 3.65 million units were sold in Other. The following quarter saw 740,000 units sold in Japan, 2.53 million units sold in The Americas and 3.52 million units sold in Other. Just as wit the Wii, the holiday third quarter saw increased sales and the DSi release in The Land of the Rising Sun: 1.96 million DS units sold in Japan, 4.3 million units sold in The Americas and 5.63 million units in Other. In the fourth quarter, 720,000 units were sold in Japan, 2.52 million were sold in The Americas and 2.31 million were sold in Other.














> Nintendo have today released more information from their 2009 fiscal year reports, this time showcasing the lifetime sales figures for many of the company's top-selling titles.
> 
> While we had some of these numbers last night, this is a far more extensive list, giving us lifetime, worldwide sales figures for every game on the Wii and DS that has sold over a million copies.




*Nintendo DS
*


> Brain Training - 17.4 million
> New Super Mario Bros. - 18.4 million
> Mario Kart DS - 14.6 million
> Pokemon Platinum - 3.7 million
> ...



*Nintendo Wii
*


> Wii Sports - 45.7 million (includes those bundled with hardware)
> Wii Fit - 18.2 million
> Mario Kart Wii - 15.4 million
> Wii Play - 22.9 million
> ...




btw these figures only include Nintendo published titles.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 14, 2009)

*DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THE OFFICIAL SALES DISCUSSION THREAD!
*


CrazyMoronX


*NPD Sales Results for April 2009*




> PlayStation 2 172K
> PlayStation 3 127K
> PSP 116K
> Xbox 360 175K
> ...


YTD:



> PS2 516,200
> DS 2,701, 800
> PSP 655,300
> 360 1,205,000
> ...





> We've received the NPD sales data for the month of April (technically April 5 to May 2), and for the second consecutive month, the U.S. video game industry suffered a year-over-year decline of 17 percent. Total sales fell from April 2008's $1.24 billion to $1.03 billion, meaning that the industry is now down four percent through April (with a total of $5.28 billion).
> 
> Software sales were down 23 percent to $510.74 million while hardware sales were down eight percent to $391.63 million. Accessories also dropped 15 percent to $129.45 million.
> 
> Hardware unit sales were mostly down, except for a PS2 increase and the Nintendo DS, which nearly doubled its output from March to 1.04 million sold. This was undoubtedly driven by the launch of the new DSi. The DS remains a true juggernaut - in fact, it accounted for 31 percent of total industry unit sales in April, across all categories. The Wii's sales output on the other hand was almost halved, down from March's 601K to just 340K in April.





> “I think the introduction of the DSi just captured a lot of folks’ attention for the month. While the Wii was down, it still sold a lot of units 30 months after its release. By comparison, in April ‘03 when the PS2 was 30 months in the market, it sold 264K units and had an install base of 17.5 million - and I think we’d all call the PS2 a major success. The Wii install base is now at 20 million. Also keep in mind that last year the introduction of Super Smash Bros. Brawl and Mario Kart were big catalysts for Wii hardware acquisition and we just don’t have titles of that magnitude this year. So while it’s tempting to start to want to find issues, I don’t think we can read that much into what this means when we’re comparing against some monster months last year.” - A*nita Frazier, industry analyst at NPD*



Will update if more information is released.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 14, 2009)

*DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THE OFFICIAL SALES DISCUSSION THREAD!
*




CrazyMoronX


*(This is for America Since 2001) *






> PS2 23,252,000 (42-month mark) (March 2004)
> PS2 17,100,000 (30-month mark) (March 2003)
> 
> Xbox - 8,681,402 (30-month mark) (April 2004)
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 22, 2009)

*DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THE OFFICIAL SALES DISCUSSION THREAD!*





*omg laser pew pew!*



* Square Enix's Biggest Games For 2008*




> Japan's fiscal year reporting season draws to a close, and one of the last companies to report their data was Square Enix. Contained within that data was a colourful graph showing their 2008 game sales.
> 
> 
> As you can see, it was sort of an "off" year (the fiscal year running from April 1, 2008 to March 31, 2009) for the company, with only the DS re-release of Dragon Quest V managing to move more than a million units over that 12-month period (this chart only includes sales for that fiscal year, not lifetime sales). Its sales of 1.35 mil place it ahead of Dissidia, which moved 930,000 units for the year.
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 11, 2009)

*DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THE OFFICIAL SALES DISCUSSION THREAD!
*

*CrazyMoronX*



> PlayStation 2 117K
> PlayStation 3 131K
> PSP 100.4K
> Xbox 360 175K
> ...





> The video games industry continues to struggle with difficult comparisons to last year, and this is the first month that industry sales have dipped below $1B since August 2007. May is typically one of the lowest revenue-generating months in any given year for the industry in general.
> 
> Every category declined versus a year ago with the exception of portable hardware sales which was bolstered by the continued strong sales of the Nintendo DS including both the DSi and the Lite.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 3, 2009)

*DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THE OFFICIAL SALES DISCUSSION THREAD!
*

CrazyMoronX




> According to figures released by GfK-ChartTrack, there are now 24 million current-generation consoles in the UK. Let's see how those numbers break down.
> 
> The numbers can be found in the latest report from European retailer GAME, and reveal that each console has sold the following:



DS - 9.1 million
Wii - 5.4 million
Xbox 360 - 3.9 million
PSP - 3.3 million
PS3 - 2.2 million


> Not many surprises there. There's a few surprises in the sales figures for just the past 12 months, however, with PSP sales falling through the floor (and PS3 sales dropping as well), while the 360 seems to be picking up steam.



DS - 2.7 million
Wii - 2.3 million
Xbox 360 - 1.7 million
PS3 - 900,000
PSP - 500,000


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 13, 2009)

*Dorimaga Sales: Japanese Dreamcast Software LTD ~11/1998 - Q3/2001*

*DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THE OFFICIAL SALES DISCUSSION THREAD!*


CrazyMoronX

Dragon Quest IX sells 2,343,440 copies in the first two days! (81.56% sell-through). They shipped, 2,843,222 units. DragonQuest IX has become the best debut DQ ever, will it become the best selling DQ? We shall see. Currently DragonQuest 7 holds that record (was on the charts for 7 months straight). 



Found this on gaf;




> *Dorimaga Sales: Japanese Dreamcast Software LTD ~11/1998 - Q3/2001*





> From Nov. 27, 1998 - Summer(?) 2001
> 
> 01. Seaman (Sega) - 539,367
> 02. Sonic Adventure (Sega) - 475,152
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 13, 2009)

CONT from above post;


> 181. Kite he: Photo Memories (Hudson) - 18,254
> 182. San Goku Shi VI (Koei) - 18,107
> 183. Seirai Hata RayBlade (Winky Soft) - 17,875
> 184. Eldorado Gate Vol. 3 (Capcom) - 17,649
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Sep 10, 2009)

*DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THE OFFICIAL SALES DISCUSSION THREAD!
*

Cesc Fabregas



*NPD Sales Results for August 2009*




> *Data care of NPD Group*
> 
> 
> PlayStation 2 105.9K
> ...




*Analysis from NPD's Anita Frazier:
*




> The industry realized its sixth consecutive month-over-month decline, and while improved over the last several months, it's still a notable decline. The back four months of the year would have to be up 14% in aggregate for 2009 to come in flat in comparison to 2008 sales.
> 
> 
> The price cuts implemented on the PS3 and 360 hardware already made an impact on unit sales, despite having been executed fairly late in the month. It will be interesting to see the full impact of the new price points on September sales.
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 31, 2009)

First 9 months of 2009:




Numbers from Nintendo for the UK + Germany + Spain + France which according to them accounts for about 75 to 80% of the European console market.

Don't know why they added keys for Xbox and Gamecube.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 14, 2010)

*DISCUSS THESE FIGURES IN THE OFFICIAL SALES DISCUSSION THREAD!
*







*NPD Sales Results for December 2009*



> Data care of NPD Group
> Reporting Period: 11/29/09 - 1/2/10
> 
> (Nintendo Wii set an whole time record beating out the PS2's record and DS record. DS also beat out its own record that was set last year).






> PlayStation 2 333.2K
> PlayStation 3 1.36M
> PSP 654.7K
> Xbox 360 1.31M
> ...






> NEW SUPER MARIO BROS. WII WII NINTENDO OF AMERICA Nov-09 2.82M
> WII FIT PLUS* WII NINTENDO OF AMERICA Oct-09 2.41M
> WII SPORTS RESORT W/ WII MOTION PLUS* WII NINTENDO OF AMERICA Jul-09 1.79M
> CALL OF DUTY: MODERN WARFARE 2* 360 ACTIVISION BLIZZARD Nov-09 1.63M
> ...





> Overall
> 
> "The video game industry experienced its biggest sales month ever, besting last December by 4%. It wasn't enough, though, to compensate for the sales decline throughout the year, and so full-year sales came in 8% below last year's record-setting revenues."
> 
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 14, 2010)

Life time to date sale figures in America.




> Rough LTDs:
> 
> WII WII SPORTS RESORT: ~4.5 million
> WII NEW SUPER MARIO BROS. WII: ~4.21M
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 15, 2011)

( I just took notice its been a year exactly (a few days ahead) since I updated this thread lol) 

 So lets post December figures. Just so you know NPD does not do their typical SKU count anymore. Below is December 2010 sales:



> 5- week month; December retail reporting period 11/28/10 through 01/01/11
> 
> 
> December 2010 Top 10 Games (New Physical Retail only; across all platforms incl. PC)
> ...




Btw the Nintendo DS has now surpassed PS2 LTD sales in North America. Nintendo DS sold over 47 million systems in the states and over 32 Million systems in Japan. WW it is near 145 million. 

The LTD sales in America for the Wii are now over 34 million systems. 



> New! Kinect/Move Data:
> Originally Posted by Industry Gamers:
> If you want to look at the recent holiday season as "Round 1" of the motion controls battle between Microsoft and Sony, it would appear that Microsoft's Kinect is winning handily (bad pun, considering that it's "hands free" gaming). Not only has Kinect quickly shipped 8 million units, but for the month of December, Xbox 360 Kinect bundles outsold PS3 Move bundles considerably. The software for the motion camera is faring far better too, according to Wedbush analyst Michael Pachter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 18, 2011)

Major bump. 

Here is last Months NPD data (USA Sales)




> NPD Coverage: October 30 - November 26 (4 weeks)
> 
> Overall:
> 
> ...




Last weeks Media Create (Japan) sales


> Media Create Sales: Week 49, 2011 (Dec 05 - Dec 11)
> 
> 01./00. [3DS] Monster Hunter 3G # <ACT> (Capcom) {2011.12.10} (5.800) - 521.959 / NEW
> 02./01. [3DS] Mario Kart 7 <RCE> (Nintendo) {2011.12.01} (4.800) - 183.834 / 607.453 (-57%)
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 18, 2011)

*Official Discussion thread here *


----------

